# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  SD - najnovije - (2. dio)

## andream

> Kad ste išle u rodilište, jel ste nosile original povijest bolesti ili kopije?


Ja sam nosila sve originale, a s obzirom da sam MPO pacijent bio je podeblji registrator   :Grin:   Doktorica koja me zaprimila u predrađaonu sve je uredno pregledala kad je upisivala u njihov karton i sve su mi uredno vratili.

----------


## tinaka

Andream, hvala   :Smile:  
Sad kad vidim da odmah vraćaju originale, ponijet ću ih i ja, makar već ionako imaju skoro sve upisano u karton.

----------


## ruza

Cure ima li netko da je bio na 1.i na 2. carskom na sv.Duhu?Ili da je bio na 1.carskom i sada je trudan?
Kod mene je situacija takva,da je 1.trudnoca zavrsila carskim radi disproporcije i velike bebe(prije 2god) i sada ispada da je beba isto velike tezine i dr.me poslala na operacijske pretrage(krv+anesteziolog).Kakva je procedura gore?Da li se cekaju prirodni trudovi ili se ranije naruce?Glupo mi je vaditi malenoga prije termina-samo zato sto je velik-ako je sve u redu samnom i sa njime+sto mi je ovulacija kasnila dosta-jer mu srceko nije kucalo niti sa 7 dana....

----------


## kovrčava

Rodila sam na sv.duhu, oba puta carski rez, ako je odmah predviđeno da trebaš i na drugi carki rez, onda se radi hladni carski, uglavnom tjedan dana prije termina, a ako je sve ok i ti želiš probati VBAC onda se čeka prirodan početak poroda.

----------


## ruza

hvala ti puno kovrčava...
daj mi reci koji su razlozi bili za carski(ako nije problem)?
Disproporcija ili nekaj drugo?
hvala ti....

----------


## kovrčava

> hvala ti puno kovrčava...
> daj mi reci koji su razlozi bili za carski(ako nije problem)?
> Disproporcija ili nekaj drugo?
> hvala ti....


disproporcija+prva beba velika, a i tanak ožiljak, iako je prošlo skoro 3,5 godine

----------


## Lukina mamma

Zanima me dal ste otpusno pismo dobile i nekako drugačije nego da se osobno ode do bolnice? Dosta su to skomplicirali, rečeno mi je da se može doći po papire svakim radnim danom 13-14h. Nisam se snašla i nisam pitala jel šalju poštom ili e-mailom... Teško se možemo organizirati, tad svi rade od ukućana, a s malom bebom mi se baš ne ide do bolnice po ovakvom vremenu...

----------


## kovrčava

> Zanima me dal ste otpusno pismo dobile i nekako drugačije nego da se osobno ode do bolnice? Dosta su to skomplicirali, rečeno mi je da se može doći po papire svakim radnim danom 13-14h. Nisam se snašla i nisam pitala jel šalju poštom ili e-mailom... Teško se možemo organizirati, tad svi rade od ukućana, a s malom bebom mi se baš ne ide do bolnice po ovakvom vremenu...


Moje otpusno nažalost još nije gotovo, već tri mjeseca, pomirila sam se s tim da izgleda i neće biti!

----------


## ruza

a kad sam ja rađala prije 2 god,bilo je gotovo za 2h,a sada moj Boze :Sad:

----------


## lucij@

Lukina mama, ne kužim. Ja sam rodila 2 tjedna iza tebe i dobila otpusno pismo kad sam išla kući. Koja im je to fora?

----------


## Irchi

> Zanima me dal ste otpusno pismo dobile i nekako drugačije nego da se osobno ode do bolnice? Dosta su to skomplicirali, rečeno mi je da se može doći po papire svakim radnim danom 13-14h. Nisam se snašla i nisam pitala jel šalju poštom ili e-mailom... Teško se možemo organizirati, tad svi rade od ukućana, a s malom bebom mi se baš ne ide do bolnice po ovakvom vremenu...


Ovo i mene zanima.

Lucij@, ja sam išla dan ranije doma i zato ga nemam.

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Lukina mama, ne kužim. Ja sam rodila 2 tjedna iza tebe i dobila otpusno pismo kad sam išla kući. Koja im je to fora?


I ja sam išla dan ranije. Ali mi se čini da to nije razlog. Valjda ovisi koji doktor piše otpusno pismo. Nekima se baš i ne da pisati pa ti čekaj....

----------


## ruza

koliko ja znam dr.Jakovčić je zadužen za otpusna pisma...tako je bilo prije 2 god...

----------


## Lukina mamma

Bila danas po otpusno pismo. Fascinira me kako su napisali stvari koje uopće nisu točne. Tako piše da sam u postporođajnom razdoblju pila uterotonike i analgetike. Nisam pila ni jedno niti drugo. Nisam čak popila niti običan paracetamol. Žao mi je što sam uopće išla tamo. Otpusnica bi mi bila dovoljna...

----------


## Thlaspi

da, i meni piše isto... :/
što je to uopće uterotonik??? 8-?

----------


## Lukina mamma

> da, i meni piše isto... :/
> što je to uopće uterotonik??? 8-?


Uterotonik je lijek koji pomaže stiskanje stijenki maternice da krvarenje što prije prestane.

----------


## kovrčava

> Uterotonik je lijek koji pomaže stiskanje stijenki maternice da krvarenje što prije prestane.


Pa što nisi dobivala uopće injekcije poslije poroda, na odjelu babinjača?

----------


## Lukina mamma

> Pa što nisi dobivala uopće injekcije poslije poroda, na odjelu babinjača?


Ne, ništa. Niti prvi put kad sam rodila pa ni sada. Pitali su me na vizitama dal me boli nešto i dal krvarim,a nije me ni boljelo niti sam krvarila. Nisam čak popila niti jednu tabletu. Nije bilo potrebe... :Grin:

----------


## andream

Ovo će možda biti i za neku knjigu rekorda: zvala malo prije SD, veli sestra da moje otpusno još nije gotovo (a prošlo već više od 3 mjeseca). Mislim da ih više neću zvati. :Mad:

----------


## spunky125

ja ga nisam nikad pokupila, iskreno nije mi se dalo, imala otpusnicu ili kako se već zove

----------


## Lukina mamma

> ja ga nisam nikad pokupila, iskreno nije mi se dalo, imala otpusnicu ili kako se već zove


I meni je žao što sam uopće išla...

----------


## silverinne

ja rodila 23.01. išli doma ranije, na moj zahtjev i dobili oba otpusna pisma odmah. (?!)

----------


## ruza

meni je pisano 2007 da je maleni samo na majcinom lijeku.a ja nisam imala kapi mijeka-carski+krvna zakrpa+sam mi dr.stanojevic govorio da je beba skroz nadohranjivana...

----------


## andream

meni je pisano 2007 da je maleni samo na majcinom lijeku.a ja nisam imala kapi mijeka

----------


## andream

htjela sam kopirati ovo gore, tako i meni pisalo a od mlijeka ni M. To valjda pišu svima po defaultu...

----------


## BubaSanja

Uskoro ću roditi na SD pa me zanima da li je praksa tamo nakon poroda da pričekaju da pupkovina otpulsira prije rezanja ili režu odmah?

----------


## ruza

samo da javim kako je gore za carski rez stvar..
dr.mi je predložila 2.carski da se radi prije tremina-koji je 1.3. ili 4.3(radi 2.mj od 28 dana).,a ja sam bila protiv i dogovorili smo se za dan poslje termina.5.3.na carski...
4.3. prijem u bolnicu a valjda sam u jutro na rasporedu,jedino ako ne krene porod sam od sebe....

----------


## zlatokosa

ako ti je carski dogovoren jer nužno mora biti carski, onda ga obično rade prije termina, tzv. hladni carski, odn. prije trudova. obično je to sa napunjenih 38 tjedana odn. koji dan kasnije. beba je tada sigurno dovoljno zrela i razvijena i zaprevo nema nikakve opasnostoi da je prerano. osim, ako postoji mogućnost da rodiš prirodno, onda je naravno ok čekati.

----------


## noir_noir

> Uskoro ću roditi na SD pa me zanima da li je praksa tamo nakon poroda da pričekaju da pupkovina otpulsira prije rezanja ili režu odmah?


kada sam razgovarala s dr. Matijevićem o matičnim stanicama, rečeno mi je da čekaju da otpulsira (to je bilo u rujnu 2009.)

----------


## ruza

> ako ti je carski dogovoren jer nužno mora biti carski, onda ga obično rade prije termina, tzv. hladni carski, odn. prije trudova. obično je to sa napunjenih 38 tjedana odn. koji dan kasnije. beba je tada sigurno dovoljno zrela i razvijena i zaprevo nema nikakve opasnostoi da je prerano. osim, ako postoji mogućnost da rodiš prirodno, onda je naravno ok čekati.


pitala me doktorica kad zelim carski,da oni imaju obicaj raditi 39+...ja sam dogovorila sa 40+4
jedino ako ne krene prirodno onda odmah gore i idem na carski...

----------


## andream

evo danas dobila konačno svoje otpusno pismo, skoro pa 4 mjeseca od poroda... yeah!

----------


## tinaka

Ja sam otpusno pismo dobila na dan kad sam izlazila iz bolnice.

I ovim putem želim pohvaliti osoblje SD-a, jer sam tamo, od dolaska u rodilište pa sve do odlaska doma, doživjela nekoliko prekrasnih dana za cjeloživotno pamćenje. Nisam puno očekivala da se ne razočaram, ali sam izašla puna dojmova i pohvala za sve. Hvala im još jedanput za sve, jer da nije bilo njihovog dobrog i strpljivog odnosa spram mene, ne bi ni ja sad razmišljala o svom porodu sa smješkom na licu.
Posebne pohvale babici Jaci (ne znam točno kako se zove, čula sam da je tako zovu, a ako neko točno zna, molila bih da napiše) i doktorici Marini (isto ne znam prezime, a voljela bih znati).  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Marina Gelo... preprepredivna osoba, tepala mi je "zlatice" i ona je porodila mojeg anđela. kad sam joj kasnije zahvalila, rekla mi je samo vi ste to odradili, a ne ja.
ime babice na žalost ne pamtim.

----------


## martinela

Da li na SD-u imaju loptu?

Ukoliko nemaju da li bi mi netko prigovorio od sestara ili doktora ako ponesem svoju?

Ako je pitanje off, nadam se da ćete me premjestiti.

pozzzzz

----------


## lucifer

> Da li na SD-u imaju loptu?
> 
> Ukoliko nemaju da li bi mi netko prigovorio od sestara ili doktora ako ponesem svoju?
> 
> Ako je pitanje off, nadam se da ćete me premjestiti.
> 
> pozzzzz


 
Imaju loptu (više njih), a da nemaju milsim da nebi mogla donjeti svoju!!!

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam nosila svoju i skakala na njoj  - 2006.
Mislim to učiniti i ove godine ...

----------


## martinela

Tražila jesam ali nisam našla konkretan odgovor. Da li na SD-u moram nositi svoje (jednokratne ili tetra) pelene za bebu?

----------


## Nice

Možeš ponijeti pelene koje želiš. Ti ćeš ju prematati sa pelenama koje ti želiš da koristi, a oni će ju kad ju kupaju ujutro presvući u jednokratnu.

----------


## martinela

Hvala na odgovoru, ali to mi je samo znak da se moram malo prepakirati tj. moram spremiti veću torbu - kofer za rodilište jer mi najviše mjesta već zauzeli ulošci ...  :Klap: . Znači, još pelene i ja sam spremna - ko da idem na ljetovanje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , a ono ajme   :Shock:  -  :Zaljubljen:  idem malo roditi svoju bubicu....

----------


## ruza

ja nisam imala snage nakon carskog brinuti se o bebi,tj presvlaciti i sl.sestra je u tih 5 dana dosla 1,max 2 puta i promijenila ih sa nasim pelenama i kremama i otisla..

----------


## kovrčava

Meni je većina sestara s neonatologije bila dobra, redovito su nas obilazile, nakon carskoga, ja sam predzadnji dan mijenjala pelene, ali su uvijek pitale nas sve u sobi dali možemo same, a ima i par sestara koje su malo bahatije, ali zato i ti budeš bahatiji, pa sve funkcionira.

----------


## tinaka

Sestre dolaze dva puta dnevno, oko 14h i negdje navečer s kolicima punih pelena u sobe i pitaju jel treba dijete premotati. Ako niste sami premotali bebe onda ih one premotaju bilo vašim (ako imate) ili njihovim pelenama, a inače vam prvi put pokažu, ako želite, kako da prematate i odgovaraju na sva pitanja.

----------


## susret

> ja rodila 23.01. išli doma ranije, na moj zahtjev i dobili oba otpusna pisma odmah. (?!)


i mi isto...

----------


## icyoh

> Da li na SD-u imaju loptu?
> 
> Ukoliko nemaju da li bi mi netko prigovorio od sestara ili doktora ako ponesem svoju?
> 
> Ako je pitanje off, nadam se da ćete me premjestiti.
> 
> pozzzzz


Ja sam nosila svoju (2008). I zaboravila ju uzeti kad su nas otpuštali, valjda je poslužila još nekome.

----------


## kovrčava

Evo i ja dobila otpusno, nakon 4 mj., jeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## habibi

rodila sam na sd pred mjesec i pol. nisam očarana. bila je velika gužva, vrlo kaotično, izmijenila se hrpa osoblja, nisam imala dojam da sam kontinuirano praćena a zbog par sam stvari trebala biti pod posebnim nadzorom. čak mislim da kako su se izmjenjivali liječnici, neki od njih nisu bili u to upućeni. možda griješim, ali meni se dobar ishod nakon panike i hitnog carskog reza čini potpuno slučajnim...

----------


## habibi

...e da, još nisam dobila otpusno pismo, da vidim cijelu stvar iz njihove perspektive...

----------


## srecica

*Habibi* cestitke i nadam se da ste ti i bebica dobro  :Heart: 

Iskreno mi je zao da je porod tako protekao, mislim da je to problem u svim nasim rodilistima jer nema kontinuiteta pracanje, smjene se izmjenjuju prema odredenom rasporedu, a porod ne moze imati raspored i cesto se nikako ne moze uklopiti u neciju smjenu bez pozurivanja i intervencija ... rjesenje bi po meni bilo kada bi dopustili pratnju na porodu od pocetka pa bila to doula/muz/sestra/ili netko drugi i uvazili neke sugestije koje ta osoba moze dati jer je tu odpocetka, a ne ovako kada sa svakom smjenom krenes ispocetka i onda ispadne hitno i panika.

----------


## habibi

hvala, srecice, i beba i ja smo super!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam čula da je u zadnje vrijeme na SD poprilična gužva, da rodilja nema gdje ih nema...

----------


## spunky125

ma svugdje su gužve, prije 3,4 tj. ležale su u 3 sobe na patologiji (bar budemo prije doma )

----------


## habibi

> Ja sam čula da je u zadnje vrijeme na SD poprilična gužva, da rodilja nema gdje ih nema...


to je točno. "carice" otpuštaju doma nakon 3 dana zbog manjka kreveta (upropastili mužu pijani vikend he, he...)
čula sam i sestre da se žale kako je nemoguće ne griješiti u takvim uvjetima i s tim se slažem. tamo se hitno nešto mora promijeniti. i koliko god izgledalo ne fer da vas u trudovima pošalju da rodite drugdje, možda je to i dobro rješenje za vas i dijete. to je nažalost naša stvarnost. između prava na izbor rodilišta i dobrog ishoda poroda, ipak biram ovo drugo...

----------


## ana.m

Ja, kako god, spadam na SD ,a SD je očito postao prepopularan.
Pa smatram da bi oni ako misle primati rodilje sa svih strana da bi se trebali i pobrinuti za to da im osiguraju adekvatan smještaj.
Jer kaj mi vrijedi rodilište prijatelj djece, ako zbog gužve ne mogu biti s bebom i preko nekoliko sati!

----------


## ruza

ja sam rodila maloga prije 2god na carski i bio je na mojim prsima čim su ga izvadili ....negdje 15-ak min smo se mazili...sada su mi samo dali (isto carski prije 3tjedna)da mu da brzinsku pusu i odnijeli ga,nisam ga niti vidjela...

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam Ivu rodila prije 2,5 godine na SD. Bila je još jedna rodilja i nikoga više. Čak cijelu noć nije došla niti jedna rodilja, ja sam cijelu noć provela sama s tom curom u predrađaoni jer nije bilo mjesta na odjelu. I nisam je čak dobila ni da joj pusu dam. Samo su mi je pokazali nakon što su je okupali i odnjeli je i vidjela sam je tek nakon 15!!!! sati!!!
Mada eto, to nije najnovije sa SD, sestrična je gore nedavno rodila na carski i kaže da su joj dali malu na prsa da se maze. 
Ja bih konačno htjela doživjeti da kada rodim dobim svoje dijete odmah na cicanje! Pa makar to bilo i nakon cr-a!

----------


## Gagi

ja sam rodila carskim na SD početkom 1. mjeseca. Carski je bio super, doktori, sestre, aneszeziolog, svi su bili super i bila je jako pozitivna atmosfera. Kćer sam dobila kožom na kožu čim su me smjestili na odjel, nakon nekih sat, sat i pol. A onih 5 dana je prošlo isto super. Sestre su bile od dobrih do odličnih. Tako da ja imam sve pohvale. Naravno da nekad zbog gužve nisam mogla dobiti sve odgovore. Ali kad me zanimalo kako beba napreduje zamolila sam sestru da se raspita, pa da mi jave. Al mi nije sestra javila, već je došla doktorica i sve mi objasnila i ispričala. 
Mislim da i mi moramo biti malo manje zahtjevni ponekad, a i strpljivi. Jer na SD nije gužva bez razloga. Da su i ostale bolnice tako dobre, bila bi gužva i tamo.

----------


## habibi

> Mislim da i mi moramo biti malo manje zahtjevni ponekad, a i strpljivi. Jer na SD nije gužva bez razloga. Da su i ostale bolnice tako dobre, bila bi gužva i tamo.


većina od nas očekuje "samo" korektnu medicinsku skrb, beskompromisno očekujem ako beba i ja zdrave dođemo da takve i izađemo iz rodilišta. ljudski odnos je, nažalost, bonus.

----------


## ana.m

> Mislim da i mi moramo biti malo manje zahtjevni ponekad, a i strpljivi. Jer na SD nije gužva bez razloga. Da su i ostale bolnice tako dobre, bila bi gužva i tamo.


I kaj si ti sad time htjela reći?
Super, gužva je jer su oni super. Ali s obzirom da je gužva ne možeš doći na odjel, nego moraš čekati saaaaaaaaaaaaatima da bi vidio i primio svoje dijete. Ali sve je super.
Tak je zahtjevno tražiti svoje dijete nakon poroda? A ne da moraš čekati 15 sati na to i to onda izgleda kao da ti se netko smilovao jer su ti pokazali dijete na 5 minuta???

----------


## martinela

Drage moje,

rodila sam na SD-u 28.03. i ne mogu im naći niti jednu zamjerku. Porod prošao-savršeno. Beba odmah nakon poroda na prsima i cica....
Na odjelu su me predivno dočekali i smjestili. Bebač stigao nakon jutarnjeg kupanja pošto sam rodila u noći. 
Svako jutro doalzila je sestra koja se brinula o dojenju. Sve sestre su bile više no ljubazne, pomagale su i meni i i mojim cimericama oko svega...
Pedijatri otvoreni za razgovor i odgovaranje na sva potrebna i bespotrebna pitanja.
Kompletna atmosfera je bila jako ugodna i ako opet budem trudna, definitivni idem roditi na SD - Bolnica prijatelj djece...

I da ne zaboravim - otpusno pismo sam dobila odmah po izlasku iz bolnice...

Pozdrav!!!!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

22.03. sam na SD rodila svig sina. Imam samo riječi hvale i za liječnike i za sestre i za pedijatre. Na porodu su mi bili dr. Habek koji mi je i vodio trudnoću i dr. Turudić (za koju mi je posebno drago da je bila jer je ona radila i punkciju i transfer za ovaj dobitni put) i bili su mi sjajni, pogotovo dr. Turudić koja me hrabrila i objašnjavala mi i bila nadasve nježna i strpljiva.

Hrana je bila odlična, ma, sve same pohvale. Svakako preporučam kao izbor rodilišta.

----------


## Fae

Jel zna netko kad je koji od doktora na uzv-u?

----------


## kovrčava

Srijedom dr.Hafner

----------


## anima

zanime me po novom jel ima nešto što mora otac obaviti da bi bio na porodu? kakva je sitacija s tim, jel puštaju il zezaju? i s epidrualnom također?

----------


## Willow

cure, kakvo je sad stanje ako po mjestu stanovanja ne pripadaš na Sv. Duh? 

hoće li te uopće naručiti na pregled ako im je gužva a po mjestu stanovanja spadam u vinogradsku? kad je najbolje otići k njima na prve kontrole? od kojeg tjedna? 

ima li kakvo friško iskustvo?

----------


## ana.m

A mene zanima slijedeće...
Ako planiram (s razlogom) carski...Koliko ranije se moram naručiti, tj. da li je onih mjesec dana klasičnih dovoljno da krenem gore ili je to potrebno i ranije krenuti...?

----------


## n.grace

Willow, oba puta sam rodila na Sv. Duhu (doduše, po preporuci svoje ginekologice), nikad me nitko ništa nije pitao, iako po mjestu stanovanja pripadam Petrovoj. Na preglede u bolnicu sam krenula s 34 ili 35 tjedana trudnoće, ne sjećam se točno (da sad ne tražim nalaze).

ana.m, najbolje da pitaš svog liječnika, ili da nazoveš trudničku ambulantu gore i da pitaš njih.

----------


## acqua

> cure, kakvo je sad stanje ako po mjestu stanovanja ne pripadaš na Sv. Duh? 
> 
> hoće li te uopće naručiti na pregled ako im je gužva a po mjestu stanovanja spadam u vinogradsku? kad je najbolje otići k njima na prve kontrole? od kojeg tjedna? 
> 
> ima li kakvo friško iskustvo?


ja sam rodila prije pola godine. nitko me ništa nije pitao. ne spadam na SD po mjestu stanovanja. mislim da ta pravila o mjestu stanovanja vrijede samo ljeti.

----------


## mali mrav

ja sam oba puta rodila na sv.duhu i oba puta sam jedva čekala otići. nije da nešto zamjeram osoblju nego gužvi koja me tamo oba puta dočekala. Prvi put sam došla ujutro,rodila popodne i bebu vidjela tek idući dan oko 15 h. Tada,prije 3 g. još nisu bili "prijatelji djece". Prije 10 mj. sam rodila drugo dijete,došla iza ponoći, na svu sreću, potpuno otvorena ijer su me mislili poslati u vinogradsku zbog nedostatka mjesta u rađaoni. ugl. rodila sam u predrađaoni,bebica je bila uz mene sat i pol,al tata nije bio na porodu. ostatak noći besan u predrađaoni,a 3-4 sata prije odlaska na odjel bila sam na uskim i tvrdim kolicima-krevetu na hodniku jer su nas izbacili iz predrađaone. katastrofa,jer mi se to dogodilo i prvi put,pa sam se nadala izjeći isti scenarij. Nakraju sam tražila da me puste dan ranije i spasila se.

----------


## andream

meni je nakon poroda bilo totalno, ali uistinu totalno svejedno gdje me stave... moje čudo je bilo živo i zdravo, to mi je bilo najbitnije. Ležala sam i ja nakon poroda od ponoći do 2,30 ujutro u hodniku, da su me tu držali i do jutra bilo bi mi svejedno.
Nakon ležanja na odjelu patologije trudnoće prije poroda možda smo mi manje zahtjevni pacijenti, bez uvrede...

----------


## pirica

> meni je nakon poroda bilo totalno, ali uistinu totalno svejedno gdje me stave... moje čudo je bilo živo i zdravo, to mi je bilo najbitnije. Ležala sam i ja nakon poroda od ponoći do 2,30 ujutro u hodniku, da su me tu držali i do jutra bilo bi mi svejedno.
> Nakon ležanja na odjelu patologije trudnoće prije poroda možda smo mi manje zahtjevni pacijenti, bez uvrede...


draga ja sam lužala od 03:00-13:00 na hodniku na tvrdim kolicima, a od šava se nisam mogla okrenut, prva sam taj dan rodila i rekli mi da prva idem u sobi ali he, he, he zadnja dobila krevet u sobi, ali sve se to zaboravi

----------


## acqua

ja moram reći da sam ja kratko ležala u tom istom uskom hodniku o kojem govorite i nisam ga doživjela kao traumatično iskustvo. (btw kome je bitan izgled hodnika neka ide npr u petrovu gdje je široki hodnik i obitelj vam može doći i biti s vama -ne i s bebom-ta 2 sata) nakon što sam rodila dali su mi bebu i mm, štrucica i ja smo bili sami u boxu preko sat vremena. nakon toga su me prebacili u hodnik. malu odnijeli, a mm izbacili. vrijeme u hodniku (nekih 40min) je proletjelo dok sam slala smsove.

----------


## andream

pirice ma naravno da se zaboravi... što bih dala da mogu još jednom ležati tamo na hodniku, opet  :Wink:

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

Bok curke. Mene zanima nekoliko pitanja.
1) Inače sam iz Zg-a, ali sam zbog posla promijenila prebivalište za Istru. Htjela bih ipak doći roditi u Zg jer mi je tu familija. Jel problem javiti se u bolnicu recimo u 35-36 tjd na pregled pa ostati roditi u toj bolnici? (jer znam da jako puno cura iz Istre ide rađati u Ri, pa mi je logično da i ja mogu u Zg). Problem je jedino kaj mi je termin u ljeti..
2) Jel ima u sv.Duhu stolček? Za lopte znam da imaju...
3) Ima friških iskustava?

----------


## ana.m

Sad ispada da smo mi tu neki zahtjevni pacijenti i tražimo ne znam ti ni ja što...Ono, nek smo kuš i nek smo sretne kaj smo rodile živu i zdravu djecu.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nije meni bitan izgled hodnika, nije mi bitno upće kak tam kaj izgleda, meni je samo bitno da ja ne moram na svoju bebu čekati toliko dugo sati. Najviše zbog prvog podoja.
I bitno mi je da se sestre ne ponašaju kao da im se tamo ne da biti.

----------


## spunky125

ana.m-bebu dobiješ nakon 2, 3 min i bude ti na prsima oko sat, meni 75 min ( i pitaju te jesi uspjela podojiti). bio je i mm s nama. nakon toga sam bila na hodniku nekih sat vremena gdje su me pogledavali ,koliko krvarim, maternica jel se steže i tako.pretpostavljam da je i mm mogao ostati, ali poslala sam ga franu, a i bila sam grogi od injekcije. u 12. 10 sam u sobi,a beba stiže nakon 10akmin,i tako svima, uključujući i žene na carskom. 

sestre korektne, osim 1 smjene, ali dobro.

stolček nema, imaju svemirske krevete koji se daju podesit u koji položaj želiš, ja sam skoro pa sjedila. bili su ok, iako babica koja je nadzirala porod je bila loše volje, ostali svi korektni.

moje iskustvo ok-bila sam skeptična prema roomingu, ali sada sam za, to je super, možeš se od 1. dana brinuti za svoje dijete, dojiti ga na zahtjev i imati pomoć sestara s pedijatrije ako nešto šteka, guštati u njemu,presvući ga kad želiš(iako su neke mame prigovarale što ih se potiče da previjaju svoje dijete).

----------


## spunky125

i ps. ipak se vidi pomak naprijed na sv.duhu.

----------


## Tisa-Iskra

> ana.m-bebu dobiješ nakon 2, 3 min i bude ti na prsima oko sat, meni 75 min ( i pitaju te jesi uspjela podojiti). bio je i mm s nama. nakon toga sam bila na hodniku nekih sat vremena gdje su me pogledavali ,koliko krvarim, maternica jel se steže i tako.pretpostavljam da je i mm mogao ostati, ali poslala sam ga franu, a i bila sam grogi od injekcije. u 12. 10 sam u sobi,a beba stiže nakon 10akmin,i tako svima, uključujući i žene na carskom. 
> 
> sestre korektne, osim 1 smjene, ali dobro.
> 
> stolček nema, imaju svemirske krevete koji se daju podesit u koji položaj želiš, ja sam skoro pa sjedila. bili su ok, iako babica koja je nadzirala porod je bila loše volje, ostali svi korektni.
> 
> moje iskustvo ok-bila sam skeptična prema roomingu, ali sada sam za, to je super, možeš se od 1. dana brinuti za svoje dijete, dojiti ga na zahtjev i imati pomoć sestara s pedijatrije ako nešto šteka, guštati u njemu,presvući ga kad želiš(*iako su neke mame prigovarale što ih se potiče da previjaju svoje dijete*).


Ove mame moram priznati da ne kužim - mislim, a kaj misliš ko će ti previjati dijete kad dođeš doma? Sv. Petar?! 
Dakle pozitivne reakcije.. Super.. Ma ja sam sva zbunjena - ni sama ne znam di bih, a uplašili su me malo postovi da te kao neće primiti ak nisi iz Zagreba... (što ja jesam, samo sam odselila u Istru prije 3 godine)

----------


## tinaka

Tisa, ja nisam iz Zagreba, a rodila sam na SD. Takodjer, obje cure koje su bile sa mnom u sobi nisu bile iz Zagreba  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

Kaj nema stolčića na SD? Meni nekak ko da je ostalo u uhu da ima... :Confused:

----------


## spunky125

e da, sve 3 cimerice nisu po mjestu stanovanja spadale na sv.duh.

----------


## spunky125

i s obzirom da sam neispavana pa se dosjećam svako malo -) odvojena od malog sam bila svega sat vremena od poroda,i tako svaki dan jer ih kupaju od 7.30 do 8.30-što je ok,jer se tada i ti stigneš istuširati. 

moja jedina zamjerka je bila ta što u vrijeme posjeta se moraš dogovarati sa cimericama da pričuvaju dijete, tako da sam se ja odrekla posjeta,odn. muž donio potrepštine i otišao.

----------


## Vendi

moje iskustvo ok-bila sam skeptična prema roomingu, ali sada sam za, to je super, možeš se od 1. dana brinuti za svoje dijete, dojiti ga na zahtjev i imati pomoć sestara s pedijatrije ako nešto šteka, guštati u njemu,presvući ga kad želiš(iako su neke mame prigovarale što ih se potiče da previjaju svoje dijete).[/QUOTE]

Znači sve je kao i prije 2,5 g.Nego,pitanjce.Da li se još uvijek treba ponjeti pelena,maramice i krema za guzu?Jer tada kad si sam previjao bebu morao si to donjeti od kuće.I još nešto,da li široko povijaju bebu kad ide kući?
Spremam se u bolnicu slijedeći petak pa me možda odmah ostave zbog 4. carskog pa bi trebala stvari sve pripremit.

----------


## spunky125

da, treba ponijeti. 
i ne povijaju bebu široko kad ideš doma, odn, ako doneseš pelene poviiju, a ako ne,ništa.

----------


## tinaka

Mojem su povili široko na odlasku. Sestra nije ništa ni pitala, valjda je vidjela pelene i povila. 
A što se tiče nošenja svojih pelena i kremica za previjanje, sestra je svaki put kad je došla u sobu dolazila s kolicima punim pelena i svaki put pitala imamo li pelene i da li nam nešto treba, tako da nije smak svijeta ako neko nema nešto od tih stvari.

----------


## VANNAX

Bok cure,evo meni je termin poroda 10.07. pa me zanima da li netko zna da li se plaća  prisustvo tate na porodu?
Inače rodit ću na Sv.duhu.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## tinaka

Prvi put čujem da bi se prisustvo plaćalo. Kolko ja znam ne plaća se.

----------


## Minda

> Bok cure,evo meni je termin poroda 10.07. pa me zanima da li netko zna da li se plaća prisustvo tate na porodu?
> Inače rodit ću na Sv.duhu.
> Hvala unaprijed


ne plaća se

----------


## ana.m

> e da, sve 3 cimerice nisu po mjestu stanovanja spadale na sv.duh.


Nije ni čudo da za uzv moram čekati više od mjesec dana da dođem na red, odlaziti ponovo svom ginu na prepravljanje datuma na uputnici i mjenjati dogovoreni datum pregleda...
I opet napominjem, kad već primaju sa svih strana trudnice kaj se ne reorganiziraju i ne poduzmu nešto da se ovakbe stvari ne bi događale..
Da mi nije do roominga otišla bih u neku drugu bolnicu...

----------


## spunky125

ne plaća se.

anam. misliš da je negdje drugdje bolje?i inače je praksa da se na uputnice za bolničke preglede ne stavljaju datumi

----------


## Fae

> Nije ni čudo da za uzv moram čekati više od mjesec dana da dođem na red, odlaziti ponovo svom ginu na prepravljanje datuma na uputnici i mjenjati dogovoreni datum pregleda...
> I opet napominjem, kad već primaju sa svih strana trudnice kaj se ne reorganiziraju i ne poduzmu nešto da se ovakbe stvari ne bi događale..
> Da mi nije do roominga otišla bih u neku drugu bolnicu...


U svakoj bolnici je gužva...ja sam u Vinogradskoj znala čekati i po 2 mjeseca za uzv....sada idem na SD iako tamo ne spadam i uvijek me naruče onako kako mi je doktor rekao - 1. put mi je moja gin rekla da bi trebala obaviti uzv sa 23 ili 24 tjedna - nazvala na SD i naručili me za tjedan i pol kad sam bila 23+1, onda me njihova doc naručila za 5 tjedana i bez problema dobila termin...i sad opet neručena za 5 tjedana i opet bez problema me naručila. Mislim da sve ovisi koji si tt jer oni imaju nekakav raspored u kojim bi se tjednima trebao napraviti uzv pa tako onda naručuju valjda....

----------


## Fae

> ne plaća se.
> 
> anam. misliš da je negdje drugdje bolje?i inače je praksa da se na uputnice za bolničke preglede ne stavljaju datumi


A jel može biti netko drugi osim mm-a na porodu? Npr. prijateljica?

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam sada u 29.tjednu, a zbog carskg i dogovora oko novog eventualnog carskog dok me poslao na uzv. I žena je rekla da mi nažalost nikako ne može pomoći..
I baš sam jako jako ljuta. Ovo mi je treći porod i prva dva puta nisam imala takvih problema...

----------


## VANNAX

Hvala svima puno na informaciji,čula sam da se u Rijeci plaća 370,00 kn.

----------


## Matovila

Dugo sam lezala na SD-u (prije i poslije poroda). 
Sto se tice otpusnog pisma - moje iskustvo je da sve zene koje nisu ranije lezale na patologiji, koje su imale uredan porod i isle kuci 3. ili 5. dan poslije poroda (ovisno jel porod bio vaginalan ili CR) odmah po izlasku dobiju otpusno pismo. Zene koje su lezale na patologiji, ili su poslije poroda ostale duze u bolnici (bilo zato sto su imale nekakve komplikacije ili je beba bila na intenzivnoj) otpusno pismo cekaju. Ja sam ukupno provela dva mjeseca u bolnici (sto zbog rizicne trudnoce, sto zbog prijevremenog poroda pa mi je dijete dugo bilo u inkubatoru), a otpusno pismo sam dobila kad mi je kcer navrsila 4 mjeseca!
Sto se tice guzve - istina je! Prema potrebi, rodilje ce smjestiti ako treba i na GIN1 (sto znaci da necete imati rooming in, iako u ovom slucaju vas nastoje sto hitnije premjestiti na odjel babinjaca) i na odjel patologije trudnoce (tamo je soba koma jer je sve preusko i u istom uskom prolazu izmedju 2 kreveta nalazi se i krevetic za bebu i vas nocni ormaric sa stvarima. U tom slucaju morate preskakati krevet da biste dosli do svojih stvari...mislim da ne moram napominjati da je to prava akrobacija za zenu koja je tek rodila, a da ne spominjem ako je sivana...). Takodjer, ako ste smjesteni na patologiji nezgodno je sto ne mozete koristiti kupaonicu i wc na tom odjelu, nego morate ici na odjel babinjaca (sto znaci prolaziti kroz onaj dn. boravak i cekaonicu koji su krcati posjetama). Najbolje je imati srece i biti smjesten na odjelu babinjaca!

----------


## Minda

Ima li novijih iskustava sa Sv.Duha ovaj tjedan mi je termin pa bih vas friške mamice koje ste tamo rodile rado čitala (iskustva, savjete, kako si olakšati boravak tamo... od dolaska pa do odlaska...)  :Yes:  :Kiss:

----------


## ana.m

A ja sam opet ljuta na njih....
S obzirom koliko se čeka na pregled nakon kaj ih nazoveš, ja sam prošli tjedan nazvala da se naručim za isti, jer ovaj tjedan ionako idem kod svog ginića po uputnicu, ali eto da si na vrijeme osiguram neki bliži termin. 
I nije me htjela naručiti jer još nemam uputnicu...Ne kužim!! Pa nije da ću tam doći bez uputnice, samo ne želim da mi se opet desi da moram čekati ne znam ni ja koliko.
Najviše ne začudilo što me preispital da gdje sam doma i spadam li ja uopće k njima, jer eto ako ne spadam po mjestu stanovanja ne bi me ni primila?
Pa kako to da onda svaka druga rodilja ne spada tamo?

----------


## Minda

> A ja sam opet ljuta na njih....
> S obzirom koliko se čeka na pregled nakon kaj ih nazoveš, ja sam prošli tjedan nazvala da se naručim za isti, jer ovaj tjedan ionako idem kod svog ginića po uputnicu, ali eto da si na vrijeme osiguram neki bliži termin. 
> I nije me htjela naručiti jer još nemam uputnicu...Ne kužim!! Pa nije da ću tam doći bez uputnice, samo ne želim da mi se opet desi da moram čekati ne znam ni ja koliko.
> Najviše ne začudilo što me preispital da gdje sam doma i spadam li ja uopće k njima, jer eto ako ne spadam po mjestu stanovanja ne bi me ni primila?
> Pa kako to da onda svaka druga rodilja ne spada tamo?


Nazovi opet i naruči se tj. na pitanje imaš li uputnicu reci IMAM  :Cool:  jer gore je stvarno ludo... idem na preglede zadnja 2 tjedna tamo i stvarno su sestre svakakve prema trudnicama... osim što ispituju tko gdje živi i otpile ako nisi nanjihovom području... znaju imati svakakvih komentara... 
Meni su slučajno bile ok... zaboravila sam donijeti uputnicu na pregled i to je jednostavno rješila tako što je na moj trudnički papir s pregleda sa svetog duha upislala broj sa žiga moje primarne ginekologinje i rješila me daljnjih muka oko upitnica. 
Kad sam skužila da nas bez veze tjeraju na donošenje uputnica a jedino što im treba je šifra našeg ginekologa uz pomoć koje ne bi morale ići svako malo po uputnicu za pregled i sl. bila sam sva ljuta na još jednu glupost naše birokracije  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ana.m

Ma naravno da je glupost. Kao da se ženama u visokom stupnju trudnoće oda o doktroa do doktora po uputnice i čeka u čekaonicama. Znaju oni i sami kako se čeka...Ma sad mi je svejedno, u petak ionako idem po uputnicu pa ću ih zvati. A o komentarima i bezobrazluku neću, svašta si dozvoljavaju! Ok, gužva im je, ali kak stignu svašta skomentiratri, a ne stignu reći doviđenja...

----------


## n.grace

ana.m, mogu li te pitati zašto si se opet odlučila za SD, jer mi se čini po tvojim postovima da si dosta nezadovoljna cjelokupnom situacijom? Jesi li razmišljala o nekoj drugoj bolnici, ili nisi razmatrala tu mogućnost?

----------


## n.grace

Oprosti, sad sam vidjela da želiš rooming. Kužim!  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Je, zbog roominga, zbog blizine...Još mi samo treba da se u nekoj drugoj bolnici natežem oko toga kak ne spadam k njima. Ovima bar spadam pa mi nemreju niš.

----------


## lugo

evo nešto friških info iz iskustva sa Sv. Duha.
Dakle, možda nisam potpuno mjerodavna i objektivna, jer mi je porod trajao cijelih 10-ak minuta.
Sve je prošlo super i sa svime zadovoljna. Dok i babica bili super i hvala im na svemu. :Yes: 
Tu očito nemam puno što pisati, jer je sve prošlo ok, jedino mi žao svih okolo što su im bubnjići stradali, ali sreća eto da je kratko trajalo. :Smile: 
Poslije bila smještena na odjelu Patologije, što je opet bilo ok jer posjete nisu tako stroge i nismo se morali gužvati na onom malom hodniku, gdje su inače posjete za babinjače.
I još sam imala super cimerice, pa smo se dogovorile da nam posjete na kratko mogu doći i u sobu, da vide bebice (tateki i starija braća i sestre), što je bilo tako nestvarno, skoro kao da nismo u RH  :Laughing:  :Wink: .
I rooming je bio ok, za mene, ako uzememo u obzir to da sam mama sa iskustvom (dojilački staž sa prvim 31 mjesec) i koja je imala odmah mlijeka (porod je bio turbo brz, pa je tako i mlijeko ostalo).
Ono što me jako zasmetalo je to kako se ponašaju prema mamama koje odmah nemaju mlijeko i kojima odmah mlijeko ne dođe.
Dakle, grozno, koji pristup.
OK. Dojenje se podržava i sve to razumijem. Ali da bebe plaču gladne i da im se ne da jesti, a plus toga i mame plaču, pogotovo prvorotkinje.
Hellou!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pa di je tu humanost?
Hvala Bogu da ima sestara na pedijatriji koje su normalne i ok i ne mogu to slušati i gledati, i znaju da nemaju sve mame odmah mlijeka.
A stanoviti dr. S!!!!!!!!!
Mislim, hoda od mame do mame i izderava se na njih, govoreći nešto u stilu, sve je to stanje, i morate to izdržati.
Treba li novopečenoj mami veći stres od toga da joj gladno dijete plače kraj nje a ona nema mlijeka, još.?
I što će onda mama prvo napraviti kad dođe kući nego uvaliti djetetu bočicu kako bi prestalo plakati i jer joj je dosta plakanja iz bolnice.......
I uopće im ne zamjeram, jer bilo je to grozno vidjeti, beba plače, a mama izbezumljeno hoda po hodniku i nosa je dok joj se suze slijevaju niz lice :Sad: .
Dakle, mame koje se odlučujete na Sv. Duh, a da nemate baš neka iskustva sa dojenjem i niste dovoljno samopouzdane i niste spremne izdržati 3 dana i noći plakanja svog djeteta, radije još jednom razmislite o izboru rodilišta.
to vam je moj najiskreniji savjet.

i da ne bi bilo zabune, ja podržavam dojenje i apsolutni sam pobornik dojenja, ali to ne znači da treba maltretirati žene i pustiti da se muče, a još manje pustiti tek rođene bebe da se deru i gladuju.........

----------


## ana.m

A meni je recimo dr Stanojević zakon! 
Pa mlijeko nikome ne dođe prvi dan, prvo ide kolostrum i to je ono što bi bebi trebalo biti dosta.

----------


## lugo

*ana.m* ne kažem ja da on nije ok i vjerujem da ima najbolje namjere, ali onako malo ljudskosti i nježnosti u tome pristupu bilo bi ok, jer on ipak nije nikada dojio i vjerojatno i neće. :Wink: 
dođe mlijeko prvi dan, ali ne svima i većina nas ima mlijeko i prije poroda, ali uslijed težine poroda laktacija se smanji ili potpuno obustavi, obično kod kratkih i "lakših" poroda laktacija se nastavi.
tako se B najeo odmah nakon poroda, da se podrignuo, a sestra s pedijatrije se čudom čudila od kuda mu već mlijeko, jer je nakon kupanja 3 puta bljucnuo pa ga je tri puta morala presvlačiti. :Laughing: 
pa je to eto dokaz da može biti mljeka i odmah :Yes:

----------


## ana.m

Može, ali najčešće nije tako.
Nego, što se Stanojevića tiče...Ok, čovjek nije nikada doji, logično jer je muško
Ali nakon mog prošlog poroda on je meni bio slamka spasa. Kad su sestre nekaj kenjale da ne može ovo ili ono, obratila sam se njemu i sve je odmah bilo za 5.
Tako sam te 2007. umjesto na samo 5 minuta, bebu dobila na cijelu večer. Smjela sam prematati dijete i držati je golu. 
Sve ih je da tako kažem sredio!! I da mi nije bilo njega...

----------


## Fae

...sad ću možda zvučati nemajka, ali da moje dijete tako plače pa zamolila bi cimericu ukoliko ima mlijeka da ga/ju nahrani jednom ili dvaput, dok meni miljeko ne dođe...ok, postoji mogućnost da će onda to odbiti, ali ja osobno nebi imala ništa protiv pomoći nekome na taj način, da je obrnuta situacija....

----------


## ribice

Moja se rodila velika i bio je težak porod..bar meni..i mlijeko mi je došlo tek drugi dan navečer i malena je plakala ali čim bi stavila u usta cicu šutila bi, iako nije bilo niš ni za istisnuti, je dobila sam ragade i podljeve od lošeg položaja na dojci ali dr. S mi je pomogao i da nije njega ne znam jel bi dojila 2,5 godine do ove trudnoće..
Odgovorio je točno na milion mojih pitanja s strpljenjem, stavio mi malu više puta pravilno na prsa i stavrno pomogao..puno više od nekih žena koje su "dojile" i imale totalno krive savjete koje vode samo k bočici.
Žao mi je da si imala takvo iskustvo ali prema meni i mojim cimericama bio je med i mlijeko prije cca 3 god..

----------


## spunky125

meni je i sad bio super, ali i sestre s pedijatrije su bile ok.

----------


## koksy

Znaci, barem po ovome sto sam procitala, ako ne spadam na sv. Duh otpilit ce me? Mislim, nisam trudnica, al imala sam spontani kod njih prije 10 dana i dobila sam prodiku zbog toga sto sam dosla k njima a ne u Vinogradsku gdje spadam. Al mislim, dosla sam na hitnu....nije da me boljela glava pa sam svratila...No dobro. Mene zanima da li ja, koja sam gore imala 2 pobacaja i jedan porod ipak mogu, jednom kad opet budem trudna, ici roditi? Dakle, posto vec imam "povijest" s njima....

----------


## Minda

> Znaci, barem po ovome sto sam procitala, ako ne spadam na sv. Duh otpilit ce me? Mislim, nisam trudnica, al imala sam spontani kod njih prije 10 dana i dobila sam prodiku zbog toga sto sam dosla k njima a ne u Vinogradsku gdje spadam. Al mislim, dosla sam na hitnu....nije da me boljela glava pa sam svratila...No dobro. Mene zanima da li ja, koja sam gore imala 2 pobacaja i jedan porod ipak mogu, jednom kad opet budem trudna, ici roditi? Dakle, posto vec imam "povijest" s njima....


 
Mislim da možeš sve do trenutka kad će uvesti (ako ikad budu tako rigorozni) provjeru npr. osobne iskaznice ili pak potvrde o boravištu ... kako sad stvari stoje kad te pitaju gdje stanuješ ako imaš veliku želju baš u toj bolnici roditi uvijek možeš reći adresu koja se nalazi na njihovom području i nitko ti neće reći ne spadaš pod npr. S. Duh :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Na uputnici ako se ne varam....Ne varam se, evo provjerila sam, piše adresa! Kaj da se tak sramotim?

----------


## lugo

*Fae* to sam im i ja bila predlagala, da nahranim njihove klince, ali bilo je pa ne treba, tako da se nisam htjela previše gurati. Ni meni to nije bad.
*ribice* nije on prema meni i cimericama bio takav, nego sam ga ja čula i vidjela na hodniku što govori drugim ženama, pa me to malo razočaralo.
znam ja da je on super i bio je oduševljen kad sam mu rekla da sam prvog dojila 31 mjesec.
žao mi je da si ti imala tako loše iskustvo sa cimericama i u vezi krivih savjeta za dojenje.
ja sam mojima pomagala ovaj put i namještala im bebu na cicu i tako to, ali to nije bitno.

*Ono što sam ja htjela reći 1. postom, je da mi je žao žena i bebača koji plaču i da je to veliki stres za mamu, itd......... Da se ne ponavljam opet.*

----------


## lugo

> Znaci, barem po ovome sto sam procitala, ako ne spadam na sv. Duh otpilit ce me? Mislim, nisam trudnica, al imala sam spontani kod njih prije 10 dana i dobila sam prodiku zbog toga sto sam dosla k njima a ne u Vinogradsku gdje spadam. Al mislim, dosla sam na hitnu....nije da me boljela glava pa sam svratila...No dobro. Mene zanima da li ja, koja sam gore imala 2 pobacaja i jedan porod ipak mogu, jednom kad opet budem trudna, ici roditi? Dakle, posto vec imam "povijest" s njima....


*koksy* ja sam ti u susjedstvu pa sam išla gore i 1. i 2. put.
I bilo je puno žena koje tamo "ne spadaju". jednostavno se naručiš kad budeš trebala i to je to. :Wink:

----------


## Sani1612

Ne znam dali sam pitanje smjestila na pravu temu ali zanima me jeste li imale problema sa naručivanjem na uzv? Naime sada sam u 35.tt i trebala sam obaviti gore uzv koji inače obavljam kod svog gina,zvala sam prije 2 tjedna,rekla koliko sam trudna i naručili su me 21.7.znači sa 38 tt.Kao nema mjesta,gužva i trudnice odsvud pa me zanima kakva situacija je bila kod vas.

----------


## Minda

> Ne znam dali sam pitanje smjestila na pravu temu ali zanima me jeste li imale problema sa naručivanjem na uzv? Naime sada sam u 35.tt i trebala sam obaviti gore uzv koji inače obavljam kod svog gina,zvala sam prije 2 tjedna,rekla koliko sam trudna i naručili su me 21.7.znači sa 38 tt.Kao nema mjesta,gužva i trudnice odsvud pa me zanima kakva situacija je bila kod vas.


bila sam jučer na redovnoj kontroli jer sam u 40-om tjednu i vidjela sam da je gužva ispred vrata za ultrazvuk, još je sestra izašla i rekla da im se jedan pokvario  :Rolling Eyes:  pa da će trudnice u čekaoni još više čekati...

----------


## ana.m

> Ne znam dali sam pitanje smjestila na pravu temu ali zanima me jeste li imale problema sa naručivanjem na uzv? Naime sada sam u 35.tt i trebala sam obaviti gore uzv koji inače obavljam kod svog gina,zvala sam prije 2 tjedna,rekla koliko sam trudna i naručili su me 21.7.znači sa 38 tt.Kao nema mjesta,gužva i trudnice odsvud pa me zanima kakva situacija je bila kod vas.


A kaj da ti velim, mene su naručili tamo negdje krajem 5. za 01.07.Dakle jučer sam bila. I ok, došla sam na red u roku valjda 5 minuta, to je bilo oko podne i nije više bilo skoro nikoga, ali...Da ova je nešto komenitrala kak im se uzv pokvario, kak će to sve biti nabrzaka,bila sam cijelih možda 5 minuta na uzv!!!!  

I sada slijedi opet nebuloza..
Doktorica mi kaže za 4 tjedna kontrola, dakle sa 36 tjedana, sestra me tamo odmah upisala za 03.08. i kaže mi neka odem preko u trudničku da se isto naručim odmah isti taj dan i za pregled da obavim sve. 
I dođem u trudničku, kažek joj sve i veli ona meni!!! "Kaj ste vi sigurni da će vam vaš doktor dati uputnicu tako rano???" Pitam ju kak tak rano, pa to je 36 tjedana, taman prvi pregled u bolnici prije poroda, ionako je rekao da će me zbog dogovora oko carskog poslati malo ranije...Kaže ona meni "Ne, ne mogu ja vas naručiti bez uputnice (ovaj put nisam mogla miljati jer sma bila pred njom), odite vi kod svog doktora pa nek vam on prvo da uputnocu pa se vi naručite, evo vam broj" ....??????????? Tko tu koga? I sad će mi ko bog reći kad nazovem da nemre 03.08. baš će se ona sjećati mene i zakaj ja hoću baš 03.08.

----------


## Sani1612

Znači nisam jedina u toj situaciji..sve ja kontroliram kod svog gina al kad sam u prošloj trudnoći došla prvi put sa 36 tjedana dobila sam špotanciju da kaj sam do sad čekala..tak da me živo zanima kaj će mi sad reći.

----------


## Kejt

ne znam, ja fakat nemam problema s narucivanjem, ni za preglede ni za uzv, kazem koji termin trebam i dobijem ga ... 
trudnocu kontroliram na SD i imam malo kompliciraniju trudnocu, ali ne moram to potezati kao 'argument', valjda imam srece sa sestrama 
probajte biti najfinije sto znate, ne znam sto drugo da vam kazem ... i sretno

----------


## jelena.O

evo ja se upravo vratila od zgora!
Zadnji put na Uzv ( koji nije bio naručen jer je prvi tslobodni termin bio tek za 15 dana, a ja imala papir od doktora da se traži taj dan prije pregleda, i čekala taman toliko da kad sam bila gotova s kontrolom, došla na red za uzv, pa direktno s tim papirima na 2. kat u rodilište.
kaj se tiče rominga  to je ok, ali za carice koje se tek koja može nekaj pomaknuti i nije baš dobro bar kaj ja mogu reći najmanje 48 sati iza poroda, ali sam proživjela, istina bilo je i nekaj sitno mlijeka i prioje poroda, pali je i moje dete prvu celu noć plakalo. Danas mi cimerica plakala, i za svoje cice i za dete, a treba sutra ići doma.

Inače su jake gužve neki dan su slali doma sve koji su donekle ok i to vaginalne već 2. dan, a carice 4, pa čak i neke treći dan, mene naravno pošteli jedvite ( zbog tlaka), ali baš su mene htjeli onmah na treći ( bar kaj se tiče pedijatra). Inače smo doma došli s porođajnom težinom, što će reč da sad možemo dalje!

----------


## jelena.O

inače neki dan bilo na popisu samo 60 žena, a imaju kapacitet samo 32 postelje, samo su carske prebacivali kak je trebalo, neke čak i iz sale.

----------


## ana.m

*jelena.O* jesi ti to rodila?? Nisam baš služila moram priznati...

Inače, mene počele mučiti neke mučnine. Ne znam od kuda sad to u trećem tromjesečju???
i pritisak dole, leđa nekad rasturaju...Bila sam na kontroli i sve je za 5 kaže doktor, ali eto, baš me sve nešto napinje. Bebza se baš gužva unutra, točnoi osjetim svaki njen pokret...

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj si ti mislila od kud meni tak dobre informacije??????

----------


## ana.m

Pe čestitam!!!! Pa niš se nisi konkretno pohvalila. Daj napiši nekaj o bebaču, kak je sve prošlo i tak!
Ili sam ja neki post propustila????

----------


## jelena.O

Nisam ništ ni stigla jer sam tek jučer došla doma. 

Inače dobili smo klinca najstarijem poklon za ročkas. Klinjo samo jede i spava.
U bolnici smo komentirali zakaj deca plaču navečer prvi dan kad su kod mama, i  došli do zaključka da je to možda zato kaj djecu ujutro hrane s Nanom ( znači ak si rodil danas carski, onda sutra ujutro detetu daju oko 15 ml nana u 7 sati) i čekaju kad budu dete uvalili mami, često i kad su na infuziji, ali tek kad ih prebace na odjel babinjača, ja dobila malca nakon 28 sati.
Normalnu decu navodno ne hrane s nanom, ako baš nema nema mlijeka. Baš naročito ako se želi da se dete nahrani reče se sestri i onda ona daje *** i glukozu.

Inače navodno rade pošteđeni carski rez, kao manji rez i onda dijagonalno vade dete, dobila samo 2 prava šava, koja su mi jučer skinuli, za razliku od prethodna dva kad su svi bili pravi šavovi i vadili se nakon tjedan dana. Ako može i pohvala operant je bio hafner, jedino mi je bilo žal kaj i zadnji pregled nisam bila kod njega, jer je slučajno radio u susjednoj ambulanti., ali sam i to preživjela.

Inače su baš jake gužve i svega čega se mogu rješiti odmah rješavaju tak da se ide doma puno ranije,opet ima i puno žutice ( pa skoro 25% dece je na lampama). 

Znači normalne idu doma čak i drugi dan , a carice od 3 dana nadalje. Uvijek se gleda kaj je važno tak da neka deca čekaju mame, i obrnuto mame decu.

----------


## jelena.O

inače zadnja procjena je bila oko 3600 a bio je težak samo 3480 g. ( znači skoro i dobro pogođeno)

----------


## ana.m

Čestitam ti draga na dečkiću....
Nije mi baš neka utjeha ovo da bebe hrane dohranom i da se tako dugo čeka da se dobije bebu. To mi je koma. Ja sam na Ivu dugo čekala, nadala sam se da bar toga neće biti ovaj put. Ma čekala bih ja nju i duže da nisam molila da mi ju donesu.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam pričala priču za carske rezove, kod normalnih poroda navodno nije tako, jer odmah nakon par sati bebu daju mami. Ali carice su carice , i kod njih je malo teže, em što moraju ležati, em su na infuzijama ( pa nije lako  držati i mislit na bebu i na ruku , a tak moraš biti nepomićan dok ti to sve ne scuri) najmanje 25 sati itd........

----------


## ana.m

Pa i ja sam Ivu rodial na carski, a 50% je da ću i ovaj put na carski. Ja se nadam i većem postotku, tj. nadam se carskom....Tak da, zato to kažem. 
Meni nije bilo teško, zato sam i tražila da mi ju daju.

----------


## Minda

Samo da se javim sa svježim vjestima iz čekaone na SD  :Laughing: 

Moram pohvaliti glasnu ali dobroćudnu sestru Miru... pravo je  :Heart:  i doktoricu Ivkošić  :Heart:  definitivno mi olakšavaju ovu moju fazu 40+  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

> Pa i ja sam Ivu rodial na carski, a 50% je da ću i ovaj put na carski. Ja se nadam i većem postotku, tj. nadam se carskom....Tak da, zato to kažem. 
> Meni nije bilo teško, zato sam i tražila da mi ju daju.


sve zavisi kad su ti dali Ivušku, sigurno ne na intenzivnoj!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam rodila u jedan u noći. Cijelu noć sam ležala u predrađaoni jer nigdje nije bilo mjesta. I ne samo noć nego do 15 h taj dan. Tada su bebe ioanko odnosili i donjeli ih tek u 18h kad i ostale bebe ali samo na 5 minuta da ih vidimo. I onda kad je Stanojević došao u vizitu, tražila sam ga ako je moguće da mi je vrate jer bih je ja rado dojila. Tak da sam ju onda dobila. Da ju nisam tražila ne bih je vidjela do drugog jutra što bi bilo sve skupa nekih 29 sati. Tak je bilo s cimericom koja nije tražila bebu....

----------


## Fae

Evo samo da vam javim da ne rade nikakvih problema oko naručivanja, čak dapače....mene naručili kad mi je moja gin rekla, tj za 3 tjedna i činio mi se onaj njihov rokovnik poprilično prazan...

----------


## ana.m

Fae, možda se i vidimo gore, 5 dana je razliak u terminu!

----------


## chora

kakvo je stanje s epiduralnom? ima li tko kakve informacije.....treba li veza ili samo pitati ako baš zagusti.
Termin mi je sutra....pa da znam......

----------


## jelena.O

samo pitaj daju . Moju cimericu cca 95 kg, i 175 cm, pipali i pregledavali, ona celo vreme jaukala, i doktor je reko to je odmah za epi.

----------


## Kejt

znači, jelo, ako jaučeš, daju?  :Smile: 
ako pristojno pitaš dok još nije 'zagustilo', kak ide, znaš li možda?

----------


## Sani1612

Ja ne razumijem kak sam ja onda naručena tak kasno a rekla sam koliko sam trudna i kad mi je termin.Možda ne rade probleme kod naručivanja za ctg.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja ne razumijem kak sam ja onda naručena tak kasno a rekla sam koliko sam trudna i kad mi je termin.Možda ne rade probleme kod naručivanja za ctg.


A spadaš na SD ili ideš tam jer ti se baš sviđa?

----------


## Fae

> Ja ne razumijem kak sam ja onda naručena tak kasno a rekla sam koliko sam trudna i kad mi je termin.Možda ne rade probleme kod naručivanja za ctg.


Ne znam....ja sam se naručila baš za kontrolu, ali sam došla osobno tamo pa me sestra pitala da kaj nisam zvala nego se tak debela koturam po gradu  :Rolling Eyes: 
I ja ne spadam kod njih, nego eto idem jer naše rodilište još nije završeno (Sisak), a i želim mm-a sa sobom na porodu...

----------


## jelena.O

> znači, jelo, ako jaučeš, daju? 
> ako pristojno pitaš dok još nije 'zagustilo', kak ide, znaš li možda?


 ne znam , ali ako hoćeš pitaj. ja sam bila na carskom ( kojeg baš i nisam htjela) , ali morala sam jer jsu prva dva bila isto carska+ tlak.

----------


## srecica

> samo pitaj daju . Moju cimericu cca 95 kg, i 175 cm, pipali i pregledavali, ona celo vreme jaukala, i doktor je reko to je odmah za epi.


Kako bi dobili mir i tisinu  :Sad:  umjesto da su njoj dali malo mira ... tuzno mi je to zaista ...

Inace na SD daju epiduralnu, cak i prije tri godine nisam primjetila da su ikoga odbili tko je pitao, bilo jaucuci ili pristojno.
Moj savjet je da svakako odvagnete sve za i sve protiv prije nego odlucite hocete je uzeti.

----------


## Anele

A mene zanima jedna druga stvar ako netko zna.....
Ja se npr. kontroliram kod doktora Baumana privatno, a ne spadam pod sv.Duh. Da li se može ipak ići onda roditi na sv. Duh? Odnosno čak me više interesira vaše iskustvo, da li se može dogovoriti s određenim doktorom da vas porodi ako vam on kontrolira trudnoču ili ko vas zapadne zapadne?! Kak liječnici gledaju na to???

----------


## kovrčava

> A mene zanima jedna druga stvar ako netko zna.....
> Ja se npr. kontroliram kod doktora Baumana privatno, a ne spadam pod sv.Duh. Da li se može ipak ići onda roditi na sv. Duh? Odnosno čak me više interesira vaše iskustvo, da li se može dogovoriti s određenim doktorom da vas porodi ako vam on kontrolira trudnoču ili ko vas zapadne zapadne?! Kak liječnici gledaju na to???


Možeš ići roditi na sv.duh, a ovisi kako se dogovoriš s dr. Baumanom u vezi poroda!

----------


## Kejt

> Kako bi dobili mir i tisinu  umjesto da su njoj dali malo mira ... tuzno mi je to zaista ...
> 
> Inace na SD daju epiduralnu, cak i prije tri godine nisam primjetila da su ikoga odbili tko je pitao, bilo jaucuci ili pristojno.
> Moj savjet je da svakako odvagnete sve za i sve protiv prije nego odlucite hocete je uzeti.


nisu svi porodi jednaki niti su sve žene jednake. neke procijene da im treba jer se dobro poznaju. vjerujem da i liječnici jako dobro mogu procijeniti kako će se tko nositi s porodom/u porodu.
istina, da imamo neometani porod u, ne znam, kući za porode ili doma, bez dripova, žurbe i šušura, možda bi sve drukčije izgledalo, ali kad te, na primjer, dovode u box pa te vraćaju jer je došla neka još hitnija/brža (bila, vidjela) e onda štošta možeš mačku o rep.
a da izbor treba biti odgovoran i informiran, pa naravno.

----------


## Sani1612

Pozdrav curke..da vam odgovorim..ja baš spadam na Sv.duh i kćerkicu sam tamo rodila.Ne živciram se više,bila sam kod svog gina na uzv,sve je ok,on je sve napisao 
u trudničku tak da za tjedan dana idem gore na uzv.

----------


## Willow

ej cure koje ste nedavno rodile na Sv. Duhu - kakvo je stanje s prisustvom oca na porodu?
i traže li potvrdu o završenom trudničkom tečaju na uvid?

----------


## šniki

> ej cure koje ste nedavno rodile na Sv. Duhu - kakvo je stanje s prisustvom oca na porodu?
> i traže li potvrdu o završenom trudničkom tečaju na uvid?


Sad sam pitala muža, opće sam zaboravila na to, ugl....nije ga nitko ništa pitao....kad sam došla u box nazvala sam ga, on je obukel uniformicu, baš mi je ko doktorčić zgledal u zelenom ( lepo!!!!) i to je to..mi smo bili na tečaju, ali nitko ništa nije pitao!!!

----------


## Minda

> Pozdrav curke..da vam odgovorim..ja baš spadam na Sv.duh i kćerkicu sam tamo rodila.Ne živciram se više,bila sam kod svog gina na uzv,sve je ok,on je sve napisao 
> u trudničku tak da za tjedan dana idem gore na uzv.


 
ne traže potvrdu, rodila sam 8.7.2010. i supruga nisu tražili iako smo imali (Čak duplu, išli prvo za sina 2007. pa sad i za kćer  :Yes: )

----------


## Minda

Moram pohvaliti mladu babicu Anu (crna duga kosa u rep) stvarno super babica, porod mi je bio ekstra brz (20 minuta) a ona je pomogla da ne puknem... Bebe ne hrane dohranom, i to rade samo iznimno na velike i stalne zahtjeve majke te uz upute o važnosti dojenja za bebu. 
Gužve prošli tjedan i nisu bile, bilo je čak i praznih kreveta. Dan kad sam došla bilo je 17 otpusta, a kad sam odlazila 5.  Dakle ovisi o danu...  
Hrana je ok, ali tko izbjegava npr. mahunarke teško da će jesti jer su tamo od 3 dana 2 dana bile mahune, jedan dan za ručak a drugi za večeru... 
Otpusti su 3 dan s tim da se dan poroda računa kao nulti dan za vaginalne porode... 

WC papira i sapuna ima, čisto je... jedino što nema tople vode cijeli dan već samo ujutro... bebe se odvode oko 8 ujutro i vraćaju ih oko 9:30 h  
Dojenje se potiče, za mame koje su odlučile dojiti  idealno okruženje, u suprotnom djeluje frustrirajuće (vidjela cimericu iz prve ruke, odlučila je ne dojiti blizanke, te se svaki dan ubjeđivala s osobljem i molila da bebe nose na dohranu...)...  Sestre dolaze kad ih se pozove, i naprave što se od njih traži... slobodno zvonite pitajte, tražite pomoć/savjet ako vam treba...

----------


## Annie

a kak je sa spavačicama? Imaju gore ili nosi svoje?

----------


## šniki

Imaju spavaćica,čak si ih sam možeš zamjeniti, stoje na kolicima s posteljinom, ja sam si mjenjala kad god sam imala potrebu....imala sam i svoje spavaćice, ove njihove su malo deblje pa hoće biti vruće sad....

----------


## Annie

Još jedno pitanje - kada muž nosi robicu  za bebu,jel treba tetra pelene i ono za široko povijanje? Ima li uopće još širokog povijanja?

----------


## Minda

> Još jedno pitanje - kada muž nosi robicu za bebu,jel treba tetra pelene i ono za široko povijanje? Ima li uopće još širokog povijanja?


 
Kad muž nosi robicu za bebu ne treba donositi tetra pelene za široko previjanje...

----------


## jelena.O

doneseš za bebača sve kaj hoćeš, moj je išal doma u tetrama.

----------


## jele blond

Jelena, ajd mi pls reci pelene su bile tvoje ili njihove?  Robica je tvoja ili njihova? Oni ga kupaju, dakle pretpostavljam da je kozmetika njihova...Bebač je bio s tobom cijelo vrijeme....
Zadnji put je kod mene to sve izgledalo drugačije i pakirala sam torbu samo za sebe. Danas moram pakirati torbu za nas tri  :Smile: 
Uf, lovi me trema polako....

----------


## acqua

jele blond, da se ubacim  :Smile: 
pelene bi trebale biti njihove, ali su tvoje. drugim riječima, ponesi svoje pelene. ja sam nosila 5 kom i sve potrošila.
robica je njihova. nakon kupanja vrate bebicu u čistoj benkici. tvoja robica treba tek kad idete doma. onda muž donosi robicu za bebu i tebe.
kozmetika za bebu ne treba.
bebač je s tobom cijelo vrijeme osim kad ide na kupanje (ujutro sat vremena).
dakle, ja sam za bebu nosila pelene, kremu za guzu, imala sam i tetru ako zatreba (nije trebala) i to je to.
sretno ti! ne mogu zamisliti kako izgleda kad su 2 bebe s tobom kad rodiš na sd... meni je bili teško s jednom.

----------


## jele blond

Tnx. acqua.
Ma sve će to biti ok. Zamisli da imaš trojke ili četvorke  :Smile: 
ili još bolje, da te uz blizance doma čeka bebač od godine! 
E tim mamama skidam kapu s glave!  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Ali...da, lovi me trema što je kraj bliži.....

----------


## bibai

Može se dogoditi da nema njihovih spavačica ako je gužva. Ja sam čak rađala u svojoj.

----------


## jelena.O

vidim da ti je odgovoreno, penesi koju pelenu za klince, mada možeš i tam uzeti pelene, inače u 15 i 21 sat kao dolaze sestre i preslače klince ( ako želiš).

nadam se da muš se snašla s dvojcima, ne buti lako , al za 3 godine buš imala hajl-life. A k tome imaš doma još i velikog čuvara , gdi ćeš bolje. 
Inače znam jednu curu  koja je svoje dvojke dojila do cca 14 mjeseci, a oni su napredovali bolje neg jedinci.

----------


## anima

Koliko pelena (pampers) treba ponijeti otprilike? Jel trebamo odmah premotavati bebu ili i oni hoće ako se ti ne osjećaš dovoljno sigurno? I znači, mi bebe niti ne presvlačimo, oni ih svaki dan presvuku u čistu robicu nakon kupanja? Želim roditi i drugi put na SD, ali nisam baš oduševljena s tim rooming-om. Idem malo pročitati kak je s posjetama budući da je beba stalno s nama, pa ak imam pitanje javim se, tnx

----------


## anima

ana.m ti ćeš još malo na SD i javi nam se nakon toga što hitnije sa friškim info, čekat ću ih ko ozeblo sunce  :Smile: 
I mene je žena kad sam se naručivala pitala od kuda sam ja velim iz Dubrave a ona stala filozofirati, rekoh, samo vi mene upišite, ja ću sve napravit da rodim kod vas. I N sam tamo rodila i tada su me zezali, šta ću kad imam samo povjerenja u njih, nemam pojma zašto, inače sam u Petrovoj, ali imam averziju prema njima, nezamislivo mi da moram tamo ići roditi. Inaće jedan poznati dok. kod kojeg sam išla privatno, mi je rekao da slažem adresu, pa možda i pokušam ako drukčije ne bu išlo, ovisi o situaciji. ana.m sretno i javi se!

----------


## Fae

> ana.m ti ćeš još malo na SD i javi nam se nakon toga što hitnije sa friškim info, čekat ću ih ko ozeblo sunce 
> I mene je žena kad sam se naručivala pitala od kuda sam ja velim iz Dubrave a ona stala filozofirati, rekoh, samo vi mene upišite, ja ću sve napravit da rodim kod vas. I N sam tamo rodila i tada su me zezali, šta ću kad imam samo povjerenja u njih, nemam pojma zašto, inače sam u Petrovoj, ali imam averziju prema njima, nezamislivo mi da moram tamo ići roditi. Inaće jedan poznati dok. kod kojeg sam išla privatno, mi je rekao da slažem adresu, pa možda i pokušam ako drukčije ne bu išlo, ovisi o situaciji. ana.m sretno i javi se!


Vidiš, valjda kako koga zafrkavaju  :Undecided: 
Mene uopće nije pitala otkud sam (a spadam pod Sisak  :Rolling Eyes: ), nego me bez problema naručila, čak me pitala u koje vrijeme mi najbolje paše ako putujem izdaljega da mi ne bude prerano  :Zaljubljen: 
Doduše, ja sam se osobno išla naručiti, a ne telefonski....

----------


## ana.m

Ja imam još službeno tri tjedna. Ako bude dogovoreni carski, možda  i malo ranije, a ako se bude čekalo da prirodno krene, ne garanitram..Hehe....
Uglavnom, javim friške info.
I ja sam se koooooonačno uspjela naručiti za pregled. Idem 10.08, i to sam zvala prekjučer i pitala me od kuda sam i slagal sam joj da imam uputnicu (danas ću je dobiti). Jer da sam rekla da je još nemam, opet ništa od mog naručivanja. Uspjela bih se naručiti tek sutra za tko zna koji datum onda.

----------


## anima

Bože svašta, pa šta joj ne kažeš da imaš uputnicu, nije vidovita, normalno da ćeš doć s uputnicom, to je valjda kak im je koji dan, kak im se da prostiš, sprdne

----------


## Minda

> jele blond, da se ubacim 
> pelene bi trebale biti njihove, ali su tvoje. drugim riječima, ponesi svoje pelene. ja sam nosila 5 kom i sve potrošila.
> robica je njihova. nakon kupanja vrate bebicu u čistoj benkici. tvoja robica treba tek kad idete doma. onda muž donosi robicu za bebu i tebe.
> kozmetika za bebu ne treba.
> bebač je s tobom cijelo vrijeme osim kad ide na kupanje (ujutro sat vremena).
> dakle, ja sam za bebu nosila pelene, kremu za guzu, imala sam i tetru ako zatreba (nije trebala) i to je to.
> sretno ti! ne mogu zamisliti kako izgleda kad su 2 bebe s tobom kad rodiš na sd... meni je bili teško s jednom.


potpisujem sve ovo + još ti trebaju i vlažne maramice za guzu ili vata i voda ako ćeš samo s vodom brisati male guze  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pepi

> Bože svašta, pa šta joj ne kažeš da imaš uputnicu, nije vidovita, normalno da ćeš doć s uputnicom, to je valjda kak im je koji dan, kak im se da prostiš, sprdne


Ja nisam svaki put donijela uputnicu, nekad mi se nije dalo ići kod svoje dr.pa sam samo platila pregled.Znam da je prošle godine bio oko 100 kn.

----------


## Sani1612

Bok curke...pošto mi se približava termin,11.08. zanima me ak se do tad ništa ne pokrene na dan termina se javljam u rađaonu na pregled ili negdje drugdje?
u prvoj trudnoći mi je bilo sve drugačije jer mi je gin bio na go pa sam i preglede gore obavljala a eto sad sam zbunjena i ne znam di se trebam javiti.

----------


## ana.m

Ima pitanje za cure koje su nedavno bile gore...
Da li ste imale izdajalicu, je li vam bila potrebna?
Ja se sjećam da sam je imala prošli put kad sam rodila, ali tada nije bilo rooming-a. 
Kak to sada funkcionira? Trebam li je ponjeti?

----------


## n.grace

ana.m, ja sam rodila na SD prije dvije godine, već je bio rooming. 
Nisam ponijela izdajalicu, ali kad je mlijeko počelo navirati, a beba mi je zbog žutice bila stalno uspavana, loše jela i nije mogla pojesti dovoljno da bi mi olakšala bol, molila sam muža da ju donese, jer nisam mogla dovoljno izdojiti ručno. Moj savjet ti je da, ako ti nije problem, poneseš izdajalicu, ili u najgorem slučaju, postupi ovako kao i ja, neka ti ju netko donese ako ti slučajno zatreba.

----------


## spunky125

nema potrebe-bebač je tamo pa vuče po potrebi i prazni -)

----------


## jelena.O

uzele sam izdajalicu, ali je nisam koristila, ali sam onaj 3-4 famozni dan  uzela njihovih dodatnih spavačica , koje su stalno bile mokre, jer se sve cjedilo, ali sam tak ostavila. U u rva dva puta izdajalicu sam koristila samo taj 3-4 dan.

----------


## jelena.O

si u niskom startu???????????????

----------


## šniki

meni je isto bilo kao kod n.grace, malecka je imala žuticu i baš je bila pospana pa nije mogla toliko dobro vući......dobro mi je došla izdajalica, a i znalo se je odužiti na fototerapiji ( zbog gužve) pa bi prošlo dosta vremena kak nije bila pored mene......pa eto, možda da poneseš..

----------


## Fae

> Ima pitanje za cure koje su nedavno bile gore...
> Da li ste imale izdajalicu, je li vam bila potrebna?
> Ja se sjećam da sam je imala prošli put kad sam rodila, ali tada nije bilo rooming-a. 
> Kak to sada funkcionira? Trebam li je ponjeti?


Ja ću uzeti ovakvu 
Prošli puta mi je mlijeko došlo nekoliko sati nakon poroda, a malog su mi stalno donosili nahranjenog pa su mi cice skoro expldirale dok nisam došla doma...doduše radilo se o drugoj bolnici, ali uzet ću ju za svaki slučaj....

----------


## Fae

Još da sam sliku stavila  :Rolling Eyes: 
http://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=h...:0&tx=92&ty=80

----------


## ana.m

> si u niskom startu???????????????


Jesam, evo upravo idem na SD na prvi pregled i na dogovor/razgovor i nadam se da će sve proći kak sam htjela i planirala i da mi neće raditi problema...
Držite mi fige!

----------


## jelena.O

ajde onda i pitaj za sterilizaciju, kad si već zagrijana

----------


## bibai

> meni je isto bilo kao kod n.grace, malecka je imala žuticu i baš je bila pospana pa nije mogla toliko dobro vući......dobro mi je došla izdajalica, a i znalo se je odužiti na fototerapiji ( zbog gužve) pa bi prošlo dosta vremena kak nije bila pored mene......pa eto, možda da poneseš..


Iako mi je muž donio izdajalicu (nakon što mi je napokon 4. dan došlo mlijeko) ipak sam zaradila mastitis sa tresavicama i temperaturom. I to stoga što nikada nisu poštivali satnicu kada mi je trebaju donijeti. 
2 u jutro se znao pretvoriti i u 4:15, a meni se bilo žao potpuno izdojiti jer sam mislila sad će ona, svaki tren. 
Dok još nisam imala svoju izdajalicu dobra duša s neonatologije mi je posudila njihovu nakon što mi je vidjela cice, skužila da ručno izdajanje kod mene ne pali, a nakon što su mi curku na dojenje vratili nahranjenu i uspavanu.
Žao mi je što izdajalica nije bila sterilizirana tako da sam to mlijeko morala bacati.

----------


## jelena.O

ana si živa??????

----------


## ana.m

> ana si živa??????


Jesam, ma nisam cijeli dan bila doma, makon SD-a otišla lunjati.
Uglavnom, ptegled za tjedan dana, do tadsa obaviti preoperacijske nešto...Naručila se kod anesteziologa i sad me muči...
Dobila sam uputnicu za ekg i to obavljam u baruna filipovića...trebam li se naručiti ili samo dođem? Mislim onka, do utorka moram obaviti sve...
Dobila sam i uputnicu na kojoj piše vsšata nešto-krvna slika  urin, jetrene nešto, ma svašta i sestra mi je rekla to obaviti na SD. Gdje na SD? Za koliko su ti nalazi gotovi? Kada je najbolje doći, ujutro na tašte...Poooojma nemam!!
Pitala sam i za podvezivanje...kao malo su problem godine, ali mogli bi progledati kroz prste...
Uglavnom, sve detalje ću znati za tjedan dana. Osim ovih pitanja, cur, lijepo molim tko zna što, kako i gdje...HITNO!

----------


## Annie

Ana, ekg možeš isto obaviti na sv.duhu, reci im samo da ti je hitno radi anesteziologa. Dofuraš im uputnicu,pregled traje doslovno 2 min i možeš odmah dobiti nalaz. Oni su ti dolje kod kardiologije,pitaj. Krv ti je isto najbolje na sv.duhu jer tamo imaju sve te pretrage, natašte ujutro do 9 primaju. Laboratoriji su ti kada uđeš na glavni ulaz odmah ravno pa dolje. Kad sam ja bila,došla oko 8 nije bilo žive duše. Nalazi gotovi sutradan. Onda s tim nalazima kod anesteziologa na razgovor i to je to. Praktički sve možeš obaviti gore u 2 dana.

----------


## ana.m

> Ana, ekg možeš isto obaviti na sv.duhu, reci im samo da ti je hitno radi anesteziologa. Dofuraš im uputnicu,pregled traje doslovno 2 min i možeš odmah dobiti nalaz. Oni su ti dolje kod kardiologije,pitaj. Krv ti je isto najbolje na sv.duhu jer tamo imaju sve te pretrage, natašte ujutro do 9 primaju. Laboratoriji su ti kada uđeš na glavni ulaz odmah ravno pa dolje. Kad sam ja bila,došla oko 8 nije bilo žive duše. Nalazi gotovi sutradan. Onda s tim nalazima kod anesteziologa na razgovor i to je to. Praktički sve možeš obaviti gore u 2 dana.


 Joj, hvala ti puno, bitno je da se ne moram naručivati...
Anesteziologica me naručila na dan pregleda, pola sata ranije...

----------


## jelena.O

meni kad sam bila na ekg ( sad dal je to bilo zbog praznika ili kaj drugo) nalaz bio tek za 4-5 dana, s time da sam molila da mi to bude prije anesteziologa. Ekg je od glavnog ulaza na desno  pa ideš prema kardiologiji, pa u podrum.
krv sam prije složila u domu zdravlja, tak da mi  je trebala samo neka  *mala razlika*, kao to se radi na SD, ali pošto mi suseda slučajno radi u laboratoriju na SD , išla je pitat za to i dogovorile se da ujutro pred njen posal dođem k njoj ( dok joj muž još pava) i ona to odvampiri i odnese i vratila mi isti dan nalaz doma. Idui natašte.
Kad sam išla kod anesteziologa došla i pokucala ( negdje oko 8.15) , na šateru hrpa ljudi za prijavu, ja pitam anesteziologa jel trebam čekati u redu, a ona meni da bu mi ona složila prijavu, tak da je i to sređeno u cca pol sata.

----------


## jelena.O

u svezi carskog i šava, moje mišljenje 
meni se čini da mi je bolje zarastalo kad su mi šivali s pravim koncem, ( 2 puta), sad su mi jedan dio napravili s pravim i taj dio je ok, a ovaj dio s otapljajučim, nikak na zelenu granu.

----------


## ana.m

Meni su prošli put radili s otapajućim, činilo mi se ok, ali nemam s čime za usporediti....
Ajme ja ne mgu uopće spavati od uzbuđenja....
Znam da je sve to tu uskoro, za max 2 tjedna, a imam osjećaj da ima još puuuuno!

Meni je sad jedino smješno kaj morma sve to obaviti...ok kužim da moram, ne bunim se, a kad je hitno, ništ anije bitno od toga...
Nego smješno mi je jedno pitanje na onom upitniku za anesteziologa...Jeste li trudni? Hahahaha! Ne nisam...Ma to im je vjerojatno univerzalni.
Ali stvano su super gore bili, teta na šalteru na info me pozvala preko svih onih ljudi tamo duplo starijih od mene, preko invalida i još mi rekla nek samo idem u sobu da trudnice ne čekaju....
Jedino mi je razgovor  dokotrom (Jakovčić) bio naporan....ao na traci radi, jedva sam ga uspjela pitati par stvari na koje mi je odgovorio doslovno u hodu. I jedva da pogleda u oči!

----------


## jelena.O

kad sam išla pitat za anesteziologa pitala sam na šalteru i rekli da odmah pokucam na vrata od anesteziologa, radi toga sam odmah išla kod anesteziologa kao na pregled, a ona mene pitala dal sam se prijavila, a pošto je red bio najmanje 10 metara dugačak, onda je ona to sredila preksvog kompjutera.

----------


## ana.m

I moram napomenuti, kaj se tiče trudničke ambulante...Ja ne znam kaj se tamo dogodilo, ali stvarno su postali ažurni. Bila sam naručena u 10h, došla tamo, dala papire i bila gotova jaaaako brzo. Kad se samo sjetim onih načekivanja satima u prve dvije trudnoće..Očito je da su nešo promjenili! I to je stvarno za vaku pohvalu!

----------


## anima

> I moram napomenuti, kaj se tiče trudničke ambulante...Ja ne znam kaj se tamo dogodilo, ali stvarno su postali ažurni. Bila sam naručena u 10h, došla tamo, dala papire i bila gotova jaaaako brzo. Kad se samo sjetim onih načekivanja satima u prve dvije trudnoće..Očito je da su nešo promjenili! I to je stvarno za vaku pohvalu!


Super, imala si sreće, ja bila prošlu srijedu, i dok. kojeg si spomenula se pojavio tek u 9,30, a ja naručena u 8, moš mislit koja gužva, nadam se da je to bilo slučajno, i da će drugi put bit bolje

----------


## ana.m

Pa evo već treći put u zaadnjih malo više od mjesec dana. Dva puta uzv i jučer pregled. Naručena u to i to vrijeme, došla uvijek malo ranije, skoro pa odmah na redu!
I nadam se da je onda ovaj tvoj slučaj ipakj iznimka, možda je uletio kakav carski ili nekaj hitnoga. Čula sam da dotični od 15. ide na GO, a sestra je samo prokomentirala "Super, ne znam tko će raditi" A ja sam gore opet 17.08.

----------


## pepeljuga

a mene su narucili oba puta u 8h i rekla mi je sestra pa malo cete pricekati, idem u petak pa cu tocno znati sto to znaci  malo pricekati... a moj soc. gin.je na Go cijeli 8. mjesec, ej cijeli 8 mjesec pa tko si moze danas dopustiti 30 dana GO i nitko je ne mijenja, nego moram ici u susjedni kvart u Dom Zdravlja u kojem nisam nikad bila po uputnice, stvarno... imam jos jednu jedinu uputnicu pa cuvam za petak, a onda kako mi je temin 30.08. pretpostavljam da ce me narucivati svaki tjedan zbog CTG-a  zna li netko help? kako to ide s upoutnicma, mene nekad pitaju, nekad ne... ona sestra s desne strane gdja Marija, ona mi je odlicna nikad me ne pita, ali sad sam narucena na lijevoj strani :Smile:  pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## jelena.O

pa otiđeš s papirima iz bolnice toj zamjeni i napiše ti uputnicu  za kaj ti već treba.
Moja je bila na go onaj prvi tjedan u 6, pa  zadnja 2 tjedna u 6 ( kad je meni trebalo), pa opet od 7.7 do kraja mjeseca, pa opet ide od 27.8 pa taj tjedan.

----------


## mici85

> kakvo je stanje s epiduralnom? ima li tko kakve informacije.....treba li veza ili samo pitati ako baš zagusti.
> Termin mi je sutra....pa da znam......


i mene zanimaju neke friskije informacije kaj se tice epiduralne. dr.ujevic mi je rekao da se moze dobiti ako je porod tokom dana jer po noci osim ak nema neke hitne operacije nema anesteziologa.
u prvoj trudnoci smo platili pa mi je anesteziolog dosao sa svog godisnjeg dat epiduralnu, a sad navodno nema vise toga...
jel koja od vas u zadnje vrijeme dobila epid.na sv.duhu?

----------


## Sani1612

mici85 ja mislim da je jedan anesteziolog uvijek dežuran,bez obzira na dan ili noć jer ipak se i po noći obavljaju carski,hitni naravno.Ja sam rodila prije dva tjedna, u pola deset navečer i bio je tamo anesteziolog.

----------


## mici85

thnx na informaciji. 
ja samo prenosim kaj mi je dr. ujevic rekao...
meni je isto bilo cudno kako po noci ne bi bilo anesteziologa... ipak se i po noci desavaju hitni zahvati...
morat cu ga jos jednom zagnjaviti!

----------


## ana.m

Evo me friško da friško da friškije ne može...
Dakle, 1 dan na paologiji trudnoće, oko sat do dva u predražaoni i sali za sc, nešto više od 24 sata na intenzivnoj, 3 dana na babinjačama.
Jedina zamjerka ide teti tehničarki u sali...Neka starija gospođa kratke crvene kose...Ostalo sve, ma super, stvrano nemam riječi.
Svi su bil divni, ljubazni, dragi.
Nisam imala nekog prevelikog doticaja sa sestrama, osim onog standardnog oko toplomjera, tlaka, inekcija i sl.
Dojenje nam je išlo od prve tako da nisam nikoga baš trebala, ali bilo je u sobi cura s problemima i stvarno su bili ljubazni, susretljivi, pomagali su im...
Kad se sjetim da sam bila malo i ljuta na SD, bude mi žao...
Ali jedno veeeeeeeeliko hvala i posebno velika pohvala ide dragom i najboljem dr. Prki!!  :Heart:  :Heart: .
Ne
u sada opširno, buem jedno prilikom...
I jedino mi je žao što na otpustu kod beba nije bio dr. Stanojević nego neka dokotrica koja nije uspjela izgovoriti ni dvije rieči dok je pregledavala dijete za otpust kući...

Zapravo, imam jednu zamjerku, a odnosi se na ležanje na intenzivnoj koje je trajalo cca 26 sati! Svi su tamo divni i krasni i nisu oni krivi za to, ali... Eto, očito me zadesila velika gužva i nedostatak kreveta na babinjačama kad je to moralo tako biti. Nije mene mučilo ležanje nego odvojenost od moje curice!

----------


## mara

Ja sam također preoduševljena pomacima koji su se desili na SD od prošlog puta kad sam imala čast gostovati gore (2006)-
Rooming funkcionira super, u sobi sam bila sa još 2 cure, primjetila sam da su i nabavili nove madrace, tako da se možeš čisto udobno namjestiti.
Jedino kaj je bilo prestravično vruće, soba je naime imala klimu koja je bila nezgodno okrenuta tako da puše po jednom krevetu i nismo ju palili.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ali jedno veeeeeeeeliko hvala i posebno velika pohvala ide dragom i najboljem dr. Prki!! .


on je mene operiral drugi put , i svi ga zvali Frka.

Kakve si šave dobila, meni napokon sve zacijelilo baš dan pred more, tak da sam se malo i kupala, a i sisavac se brčkal.

----------


## bibai

Ja sam rodila u vrijeme paklenih vrućina (bez klime u sobi), špice godišnjih odmora i manjka osoblja na SD i nisam baš tako oduševljena. Osobno mi ništa nije falilo (osim mlijeka u startu, mraka, sna i mira (ne zbog bebe!)), ali me neugodno iznenadila površnost pojedinih sestara kako na odjelu babinjača, tako i neonatoloških. E sad je li to bio manjak stručnosti, nedostatak vremena, odraz premorenosti ili nešto peto...svakako nije pohvalno. 
A nije bio pohvalan niti odnos prema uznezvjerenim i iscrpljenim mamama koje nisu htjele/mogle dojiti pod svaku cijenu.

Mislim da će _odjelom babinjača_ biti zadovoljne samo one kojima ranije krene mlijeko, višerotke (osobito one sa dojilačim iskustvom) i žene kojima ništa osim dojenja ne dolazi u obzir. 
Tj one koje su dobro pripremljene na realne teškoće uhodavanja u dojenju i navikavanja na dijete.

----------


## ana.m

Pa ne znam, ne mogu reći za sebe jer ja problema nisam imala...O dojenju sve znam, krenulo nam je od prve, nakon više od 24 sata odvojenosti..Ali kažem, gledala sam žene oko sebe...
Kad su zvale da im odnesu bebu da se odmore odnjele su, jedan mali nikako nije htio cicati i sestre su ga odnjele da ga nahrane, jednoj mami je sestra svaki put došla da joj bebu pomogne namjestiti na cicu...
I čak me iznenadilo...Kak su prije znali "trgati" bebu s cice...Mi smo imale onaj prvi kontakt koža na kožu, Ela je baš lijepo cikila usput i došla je sestra da ju obuče jer su dolazile posjete, a kad je vidjela Elu kako se smjestila, sva se raznježila i rekla "A joj kako lijepo cica, ajde nećemo je još, pustit ćemo je još malo..." I to jedna od sestara koje pamtim kao malo oštrije!

Istina ima sestara koje su trombonsku inekciju mogle dati i nježnije ali eto....Inače nisu uopće bile loše te iste sestre.
Čak je i onaj striko s dužom kosom i bradom, kaj me gurao s krevetom na odjel bio jako ljubazan kad sam se pokušala ustati, stvarno je bio nježan i strpljiv i maksimalno mi pomogao!

----------


## ana.m

> Kakve si šave dobila, meni napokon sve zacijelilo baš dan pred more, tak da sam se malo i kupala, a i sisavac se brčkal.


Pa one kaj se rastope, rez izgleda super, tanak je i ravan, onaj stari se uopće ne kuži i izgleda kao da je već poprilično star!

----------


## jelena.O

> Čak je i onaj striko s dužom kosom i bradom, kaj me gurao s krevetom na odjel bio jako ljubazan kad sam se pokušala ustati, stvarno je bio nježan i strpljiv i maksimalno mi pomogao!


on je kad sam ja bila gore svaku prekrižil i pital kad bu ponovno u njegovim rukama: jedna rekla nikad više, a on veli pa to i i zadnji put rekla.

----------


## mara

striko gurač je bio nešto napičen, no poslije mu je bilo žao

----------


## ana.m

> striko gurač je bio nešto napičen, no poslije mu je bilo žao


 :Laughing: 

Ja sam ga uvijek takgvo doživljavala, ali me baš ugodno iznenadio!

----------


## emira

> Ali jedno veeeeeeeeliko hvala i posebno velika pohvala ide dragom i najboljem dr. Prki!!


xx ooogroman potpis! 
Prka je najlegendarniji doktor na SD-u.  :Grin:

----------


## emira

e da, moj gurač sa 1. poroda je bio mrak- od njega sam saznala da sam rodila curu, čak mi je pročitao i mjere i apgar  :Love: . Valjda su me nakon carskog sprašili iz sale napola probuđenu, pa sam se razbudila tek dok su me furali u sobu.
gurača broj 2. se uopće ne sjećam  :Confused: 




> Pa one kaj se rastope, rez izgleda super, tanak je i ravan, onaj stari se uopće ne kuži i izgleda kao da je već poprilično star!


sorry, nisu te rezali po starom?

----------


## ana.m

> sorry, nisu te rezali po starom?


 Jesu, zato se i ne kuži... :Grin:

----------


## zelenaiva

Hm, vidim da piše Sv.Duh najnovije, ali samo da se nadovežem sa svojim iskustvom iz siječnja 2008. (uskoro me čeka novi odlazak na Sv. Duh)
Rodila sam u ponoć i 15 min, bila sam jedina u box-u al navodno je taj dan bio ludnica sa porodima i bili su krcati. Poslije poroda su me ostavili da spavam U BOX-U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i to je trajalo do nekih 9 sati ujutro kad su me stavili na neki odjel (mislim da je to za one koje čuvaju trudnoću) jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjačama pa su me tek popodne posalali napokon na odjel babinjača. Ovo seljakanje mi nije tako teško palo, koliko to "spavanje" u BOX-u, jer nije bilo poroda i cijelu noć sam provela budna, gladna, žedna, da nisam živu dušu vidjela,  a kamoli da me netko pitao jel mi šta potrebno od sestara. Plata mi je bila krvava i nisu je mjenjali od poroda a na onom stolu u box-u baš i ne možeš spavati. Malog sam dobila tek taj da dan popodne, dakle, nakon 17 sati od poroda, i da...plakao je ta dva tri dana koliko smo bili tamo jer nisam imala odmah mlijeka. Tako da mi je rooming-in bio stresan i frustrirajuć, jer, iako ne plače tvoje djete drugi bebači iz sobe ili odjela plaču tako da je mira nema. A ni sna i odmora.


Nadam se da će drugi put biti bar malo bolje... :Klap:

----------


## mici85

meni je sad u sri 8.9. termin i moj lijecnik, dr. ujevic, me narucio na pregled. prije tjedan dana sam bila otvorena nesto vise od 2 prsta, ctg uredan ali jos uvijek se nista ne događa. posto je dr. ujevic na putu, narucio me kod dr.prke.. vidim da ste ga spominjale pa me zanima kakav je on. jel temeljit, strpljiv, kakav je na porodu, ako koja ima iskustva?

----------


## ana.m

> meni je sad u sri 8.9. termin i moj lijecnik, dr. ujevic, me narucio na pregled. prije tjedan dana sam bila otvorena nesto vise od 2 prsta, ctg uredan ali jos uvijek se nista ne događa. posto je dr. ujevic na putu, narucio me kod dr.prke.. vidim da ste ga spominjale pa me zanima kakav je on. jel temeljit, strpljiv, kakav je na porodu, ako koja ima iskustva?


Prka je jako temeljit i strpljiv, neki čak misle i previše temeljit.
Meni je odličan, stručan, posveti se pacijentima, brine se za njih. Gleda te u oči dok pričaš s njim, sluša kaj mu imaš za reći. 
Na porodu ga doduše nisam imala, tj. jesam ali na carskom, a to nije isto. 
Sve u svemu, meni je on super, dosta njih sam čula da ga hvale.
Mada sam čula od nekih da je arogantan, bahat i bezobrazan, ali nikako se to ne uklapa u moju sliku o njemu, a znam ga kroz sve svoje trudnoće i porode!
Tako da kako su te osobe došle do tpg aklučka stvarno mi niej jasno!

----------


## mici85

thnx. bas si me razveselila. uvijek imam tisuce pitanja pa mi je bitno da ima puno strpljenja  :Smile:  sutra imam pregled kod njega a i termin mi je pa se nadam da ce pregled biti temeljit...
jedan doktor na sv.duhu na moje pitanje kako mu se stvari cine, kad bih otprilike mogla ocekivati porod, odgovorio mi je neka nazovem vidovitog milana. sad sam cijelo vrijeme skepticna kaj se tice ekipe gore...

----------


## lukava puščica

> kad bih otprilike mogla ocekivati porod, odgovorio mi je neka nazovem vidovitog milana.


hahaha! ne mogu vjerovati!

daj javi kako je bilo na pregledu.

ja sam tamo rodila prije 3 god pa se sad sve nešto nećkam zbog tog rooming-ina hoću-neću... (porod me čeka za 3 mj pa skupljam iskustva)

----------


## spajalica

oooo lukava cestitam, nisam ni znala da si trudna  :Heart:

----------


## lukava puščica

haha spajo pa hvala ti. eto ja čekam svježe mirišljave novosti a ti ovako...

----------


## babylove

Evo i svježih vijesti vezano za epiduralnu sa trudničkog tečaja na SD...Naime, ne znam kako je u praksi, ali na tečaju je rečeno da ukoliko se na porod dođe po noći, da se epiduralna smatra luksuzom, te da se radi rodilje koja ne mora na carski neće buditi anesteziolog...no, ukoliko se radi o carskom rezu, tada nema problema...Jednako tako napomenuto je da će nam svi tijekom zaprimanja u bolnicu reći kako nema problema što se tiće dobivanja epiduralne tijekom noći, no stvari su zapravo u stvarnosti upravo takve da ne bude anesteziologa, a na taj način se i malo "ušpara"... Osobno nemam u planu tražiti epiduralnu, jer voljela bi roditi što prirodnije, no kako sam prvorotkinja i kako doista ne znam kakvu bol mogu očekivati...vjerojatno ako će biti neizdrživo da ću je tražiti...naravno ako ne dođem tijekom noći...  :Sad:

----------


## Kejt

babylove, znači, dođeš li danju i tražiš epiduralnu, dobiješ ju bez natezanja?

----------


## mici85

> hahaha! ne mogu vjerovati!
> 
> daj javi kako je bilo na pregledu.
> 
> ja sam tamo rodila prije 3 god pa se sad sve nešto nećkam zbog tog rooming-ina hoću-neću... (porod me čeka za 3 mj pa skupljam iskustva)


pregled je jucer prosao super. dr.prka je odlican. imala sam 100 pitanja i sve je strpljivo i profesionalno odgovarao i cak se par puta nasalio. svakom bih ga preporucila. jedino sto mi je cudno da me vratio kuci iako sam skoro 3 prsta otvorena i na ctg neki slabi nepravilni trudovi. navodno mi trebaju pravi trudovi da se "stvar" pokrene. tako je bilo i s prvom bebom pa sam zavrsila s dripom nekih 12 sati ukupno  :Sad:

----------


## Ninči

Joj Mici, budi sretna! Da su barem mene vratili 6cm otvorenu i "pravim" trudovima na drugom porodu! Ne bih se sigurno 7 sati patila kod njih! (riječ je o Merkuru, a ne o SD). 
Ali brzo će to, ne brini! U svakom slučaju sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## babylove

> babylove, znači, dođeš li danju i tražiš epiduralnu, dobiješ ju bez natezanja?


Da, tako je barem rečeno...ne daju epi po noći (ako nije carski) u vremenu od 2:00-6:00...  :Sad:

----------


## lukava puščica

mici drago mi je da ti se dokt. sviđa, i ja sam ga upoznala i bio je jako simpa. a budi srena što te nije tamo ostavio, pa ljepše ti je biti doma, tamo bi izludila, to nekad jako sporo ide. a ako skužiš prave trudove u pravilnim razmacima, lako se vratiš.
želim ti puno sreće i javi nam se s novostima o situaciji!

----------


## bajadera71

ja rodila na SD s epiduralnom.čak nisam ni morala tražiti, sami su mi ponudili.
porod je vodio dr. hafner, genijalan je skroz.
prošlo sve 5...

----------


## kovrčava

Imala si dobrog dr. Hafnera, a on i hoće dati epi, ponuditi, ali ima i onih koji nece ni pod razno.

----------


## lukava puščica

ima li koja cura s friškim iskustvom rooming ina?
jel stanje manje kaotično?
kako izgleda po noći?
jel vam na kraju bilo drago što ste 24h bile s bebom il bi radije da ste odabrale neku drugu opciju?

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam ti već rekla, ali evo radi drugih mogu još jednom napisati svoje iskustvo...
Po meni, čak sam i predugo čekala svoju bebu, bila sam više od 24 sata na intenzivnoj poslije CR-a jer na odjelu baš niej bilo mjesta...
Uglavnom, meni nipta nije bilo teško (oko bebe), po noći ionako nisam puno spavala, čak je Ela spavala više od mene, ali to opet ovisi kakva će biti tvoja beba...
Nama je dojenje krenulo na svu sreću od prve, bez obzira na odvojenost prvih 26 sati. Nisam požalila ni sekunde roominga jer mi je uvijek do sada u rodilištu najteže padala baš ta odvojenost od bebe. Čak kada bi ih odnjeli na jutarnje kupanje i mjerenja jedva sam čekala da mi ju vrate...Nije potrebno izdajanje jer je beba tu da to riješi, šetkati se ioanko nemaš kaj okolo, kud bi išla, kad beba spava ako baš hoćeš možeš otići po kavu ili sok na hodnik. A bebe tako male ionako uglavnom spavaju.

----------


## Willow

> J šetkati se ioanko nemaš kaj okolo, kud bi išla


meni odmah pada na pamet da bi mogla po sendvič  :Razz:   (poučena iskustvom poslije prvog poroda i dijetne i vrlo neobilne hrane za dojilje)

----------


## Shiny

Zna li netko treba li na svetom duhu ponovo prolaziti tečaj za tate na porođaju, ako sam već tamo rodila i prošli smo taj tečaj? Doduše prošle su godine ali ipak...

----------


## spunky125

ne. samo su pitali jel položio, ali nisu tražili nikakav dokaz za to.

----------


## nevena

Cure kojeg doktora mi mozete preporuciti na sv duhu za trudnicke preglede? Nastavila bi se kontrolirati na sv. duhu ali neznam kod koga. Koji je sklon prirodnom porodu i koji je temeljit  i ljubazan?

I jos nesto kako izgleda taj roming kad su bebe s mamam u sobi. Koliko se sjecam od prije 7 godina ti kreveti tamo nisu dovoljno siroki da i beba spava s mamom u krevetu, to bi onda znacilo da cijelu noc nakon dojenja se moram dizati i stavljati bebu u svoj krevetic da ne padne s mog kreveta?

Neko svjeze iskustvo bi mi dobro doslo,

hvala puno

----------


## Ninči

Nevena, valjda i na Sv.Duhu imaju krevetići za bebe u maminim sobama. Ja ti mogu reći samo za Merkur- tamo se svaki put sestre i doktori naživciraju i galame kad uhvate mamu da je slučajno zaspala sa bebom na krevetu. Nadam se da tako nije na Sv.Duhu.

----------


## nevena

Ti krevetici, su barem prije 7 god. bili na drugom kraju sobe (samo tad nisu imali roming, vec su odnosili bebe od 12 navecer do 5 ujutro) i znam da mi je bilo muka se dizati do tog krevetica pa sam ju radje drzala smenom u krevetu dok ju ne odnesu, ali nisam nikad zaspala jer je bio dan. a sad ako ce s menom bitii ponoci onda se bas nije zgodno dizati i obilaziti cijeli krevet da bi se doslo do tog krevetica, svako malo. Zato me zanima kako je sad kad imaju tu mogucnost da mame budu s bebom cijelu noc.

----------


## Ninči

Na Merkuru su krevetići odmah do maminog kreveta i isto ne odnose bebe preko noći. Ali ja svejedno nisam mogla nikad uzeti bebu ležeći u krevetu, nego sam se svejedno morala svaki put dignuti.

----------


## ana.m

Krevetići za bebe su do kreveta mame. Ja sam sebi Elu skroz uz krevet stavila tak da se nisam morala ni dići s kreveta. A stavljala sam ju u taj krevetić po noći jer me bilo strah da mi ne padne. Nekad je i sa mnom spavala i ne dere se nitko ako beba spava s tobom.

----------


## nevena

hvala cure puno na info. 

A koga bi mi preporucili za preglede tamo, nekoga sklonijeg prirodnom porodu?

prvi put sam se kontrolirala kod dr. Dukić Vlado, ali to je bilo prije 7 godina. jel on jos tamo radi i kad ima ambulantu?

----------


## Vila

Pročitala sam čitav topic no puno toga mi je nejasno. Jel mi može netko objasniti koji su to slučajevi kada si razdvojen od bebe? Od rooming in-a na koji se pozivaju ja sam čitajući stekla dojam da ga rijetko tko u potpunosti ostvari. Da li je to zaista tako ili griješim? Što rade s bebama sat i pol ujutro? 

Kako je kod carskog? Po 20 sati ne vidiš dijete? Što kaže UNICEF? Priznajem da sam prilično zbunjena. 

I netko spominje neke injekcije da su mame dobivale nakon poroda ("viđela sam sestre kod mjerenja temperature, injekcija..."). O čemu se radi?

----------


## spunky125

Vila-ja sam svoj rooming in u potpunosti ostvarila. Bebe odnesu ujutro na sat, sat i pol da ih izvažu, pregledaju, okupaju itd. Meni je to odgovaralo jer sam se tada uspjela otuširati i malo dovesti u red. Svo ostalo vrijeme je bio sa mnom.

Krevetić je pokretni tako da si ga možeš namjestiti kako ti odgovara. Ja sam M. stavljala preko dana, a po noći je spavao sa mnom (visio na siki -)), moja djeca naime baš i nisu neki spavači (ono spava-jede baš i ne vrijedi za njih).

----------


## Vila

Super  :Very Happy:  no, o čemu ovisi da si ti to ostvarila? u kojim slučajevima to nije moguće? Nisam baš stekla dojam da su svi koji su bili razdvojeni od djece bili životno ugroženi da bi se eventualno opravdalo nepoštivanje onoga za što se izdaju.

----------


## ana.m

*Villa* ja to nisam ostvarila jer nije bilo mjesta na odjelu babinjača. Eto, nažalost nsam imala sreće i to je nešto što mi je jako jako zasmetalo.
A treba ujutro oprati i premjeriti toliko beba. Ne nose jedno po jedno nego sve odjednom odnose i vraćaju...

----------


## Vila

:Rolling Eyes:  ne znam što bi mislila. Sve mi se čini da je tu previše faktora koji se moraju poklopit (i samim time previše i za krenut krivo) da bi iskustvo bilo pozitivno, odnosno negativno. 

Znači, samo na odjelu babinjača je moguće ostvariti rooming in?

----------


## ana.m

> Znači, samo na odjelu babinjača je moguće ostvariti rooming in?


Da

----------


## nevena

A ako dijete nije s tobom ponoci dali ga s cim hrane ponoci? tj. dali mu ista daju?

Znaci treba imati srece da bude mjesta na babinjacama.

Jel zna netko kad dr. Matijevic ima ambulantu ili dr. Hafner?

----------


## Vila

> A ako dijete nije s tobom ponoci dali ga s cim hrane ponoci? tj. dali mu ista daju?
> 
> Znaci treba imati srece da bude mjesta na babinjacama.
> 
> Jel zna netko kad dr. Matijevic ima ambulantu ili dr. Hafner?


 
I mene to zanima. ako "nemate sreće" onda ni ne dojiš? Pa to bi bilo suludo

----------


## ana.m

Ako si na odjelu babinjača dijete je s tobom i po noći, ako nisi na odjelu babinjača (ili na pomoćnom odjelu na trudničkoj) onda ti ni ne donose bebe, recimo na intenzivnu su meni dijete donjeli na 5 minuta da ju vidim...
A ako dijete nije s tobom onda dijete oni nahrane. I to je zapravo ono što mene naaaajviše boli, što je moja mrva prvo što je jela AD. Čak nam i u otpusnom pismu piše da je hranjena kombinirano..,
Zapravo kad kažu da oni djeci ne daju AD...daju u ovako iznimnim situacijama ili kada žena ima stvarno problema s dojenjem.
Kad sam bila na intenzivnoj, kad su mi je donjeli na tih 5 minuta i kad je sestra došla po nju, pitala sam kada ću ja nju dobiti za stalno, odgovorila je kad dođem na odjel. Pa kad sam tužno pitala kaj će ona za to vrijeme papati (tužno jer sam znala da to neće biti cika nego AD), sestra me "utješila" kazavši mi da neka ne brinem da će on njoj dati AD!

----------


## ana.m

E da, mada mislim da su ipak rijeđe ove situacije akda na odjelu nema mjesta i kada ne možete biti s bebom odmah...
Ja sam baš imala peh, nakon kaj su mene i cimericu smjestili u sobu, taj vikend nekako uopće nije bilo novih beba. Mi smo bile u nekoj duploj sobi, jedna s dva kreveta druga spojena soba s ovom s tri kreveta. I kad su iz ove druge cure odlazile nitko nije više došao, čak i taj dan kad smo nas preostale tri išle doma, nikoga nije bilo u redu za čekanje na krevet...

----------


## Fae

> A ako dijete nije s tobom ponoci dali ga s cim hrane ponoci? tj. dali mu ista daju?
> 
> Znaci treba imati srece da bude mjesta na babinjacama.
> 
> Jel zna netko kad dr. Matijevic ima ambulantu ili dr. Hafner?


Matijević je srijedom popodne....ali za njega se ide negdje na kat na pregled i prima samo određeni broj pacjentica pa se moraš posebno naručivati.....nisam sigurna koji je broj...nazovi u trudničku ambulantu pa pitaj....

----------


## Kejt

> Matijević je srijedom popodne....ali za njega se ide negdje na kat na pregled i prima samo određeni broj pacjentica pa se moraš posebno naručivati.....nisam sigurna koji je broj...nazovi u trudničku ambulantu pa pitaj....


Točnije na GIN3/Patologiji trudnoće
To više nije klasična ambulanta, nazoveš-naručiš se-gotovo

----------


## nevena

hvala cure, a jel znate za Dr. Dukića? dali on jos uvijek ima ambulantu?

I kojeg bi mi preporucili?

----------


## ribice

Evo i friškog iskustva, 
rodila sam 18.09. i jučer sam bila već doma..veliko hvala dr.Stanojeviću kaj nas je pustio.
Za tečaj muža nitko nije pitao.. drip su mi htjeli uvaliti pod krinkom infuzije protiv bolova  :Smile:  nisu uspjeli, imala sam skoro prirodan porod (osim bušenja vodenjaka).
Naravno da sam i opet bila smještena na patologiju trudnoće jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjačama.
Beba je sa mnom bila stalno i to na krevetu jer je kimba za moju bebu bila bočno ali blizu nogu  jer je od cimerice kima bila na gornjem dijelu..
Nema baš spavanja..svakih sat je nešto.. vizite, jelo, mjerenje tlaka i temp..a noću bebe plaću..
Pustili su me ranije iako nije bila gužva..mala je lijepo napredovala, ja sam se osjećala super..

----------


## Vila

> Evo i friškog iskustva, 
> rodila sam 18.09. i jučer sam bila već doma..veliko hvala dr.Stanojeviću kaj nas je pustio.
> Za tečaj muža nitko nije pitao.. drip su mi htjeli uvaliti pod krinkom infuzije protiv bolova  nisu uspjeli, imala sam skoro prirodan porod (osim bušenja vodenjaka).
> Naravno da sam i opet bila smještena na patologiju trudnoće jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjačama.
> Beba je sa mnom bila stalno i to na krevetu jer je kimba za moju bebu bila bočno ali blizu nogu jer je od cimerice kima bila na gornjem dijelu..
> Nema baš spavanja..svakih sat je nešto.. vizite, jelo, mjerenje tlaka i temp..a noću bebe plaću..
> Pustili su me ranije iako nije bila gužva..mala je lijepo napredovala, ja sam se osjećala super..



čestitam! znači i na odjelu patologije je dijete s tobom stalno? Uvijek ili si imala "sreće"?

----------


## ribice

Uvijek...ali to je jedna posebna soba za rodilje na patologiji i namjenja je da budu bebe s tobom, iako je premalo mjesta  ali 2 dana se izdrži  :Smile:

----------


## Neli

pozdrav curke!
dva pitanja:
- naručuje li se za trudničku ambulantu za kontrolu i ako da, može li se to učiniti telefonom?
- ima li neki raspored liječnika po danima u trudničkoj i kojeg liječnika biste mi u tom slučaju preporučile?

Hvalaaaa!  :Smile:

----------


## amaranth

Za trudničku ambulantu se naručuje, broj telefona je 3712 196.
Ako trebaš i UZV, to je posebna ambulanta i drugi broj telefona - 3712 247.
Ja sam bila na pregledu u četvrtak kod dr. Erceg Ivkošić i bila sam jako zadovoljna. 
Pretpostavljam da postoji neki raspored liječnika ali ja ga ne znam. A i prilična je gužva pa i ne možeš baš previše birati

----------


## meri78

ja sam isto "ležala"  u sobi na patologiji III nakon poroda i beba je stalno bila sa mnom

----------


## Neli

amaranth, hvala ti puno!

----------


## teacher

Kakvi su dojmovi o dr. Ujeviću?

----------


## lukava puščica

ribice i amaranth - zanima me kakva je tocno procedura s narucivanjem. naime u 9.mj. trudnoce me moja gin posalje u bolnicu na pregled. tamo nazovem trudnicku i predbiljezim se za pregled kod koga vec dopadnem (ne kanim izvoljevat), jesu li vas pitale za mjesto stanovanja?
jel to onda znaci da mi na tom 1. pregledu otvaraju moj "karton" i da se ja vodim kod tog doktora kod kojeg idem 1. put u trudnickoj?

a kako se zene koje se npr. naruce kod nekog dr. vode kao njegov pacijent? idu gore na patologiju kad on ureduje? 

vec sam rodila tamo prije 3 god al je bilo nesto zbrckano, naime svaki put je bio 2. doktor, onda sam prenijela 8 dana što znači d sam bila svaki 2. dan na ctg-u i pregledu dolje kod onog dr.koji je imao ambulantu.
a naravno porodio me netko skroz treci (ni ne znam koji, samo se kratko pojavio) koji je taj dan bio u smjeni.

----------


## jelena.O

ponedeljak ti je Hafner

----------


## ribice

Da, naručiš se kako imaju mjesta ili kod koga dr. želiš..
Pitle su me u više navrata u kojem je kvartu moja ulica..
Ja sam bila naručena ope kod svog dr. na pregled pred porod..a porodio me tko zna tko..nikad se nije predstavio a ja ga nisam vidla do tada..

----------


## srecica

> nikad se nije predstavio


Nadam se da ce svanuti dan kad ce ovo biti cudno.

----------


## Rozi

pliz pomoć oko rooming-ina, ako sam dobro shvatila beba je sada s tobom 0-24 izuzev onaj sat-sat i pol ujutro. (ako sve bude ok, pa te smjeste u dio gdje možeš biti s bebom non-stop). naime, rodila sam na sv.duhu prije 3 godine, ali tada je bilo puno više onih 'pauza' kada su ih odvodili.

i što onda moram imati sa sobom za bebu, evo što sam našla u vašim postovima: 

- pelene i vlažne maramice. znači preko dana same presvlačimo bebe, ali nisam baš ljubitelj vlažnih maramica (koristila sam ih valjda 5 puta u životu s prvim), pa ima neka opcija s vodom? ako se sobe nisu promijenile, čini mi se da ću se morati pomiriti s vlažnim... trebamo li i sestrama dati pelenu i vlažne za to jutarnje kupanje, da znam koliko toga spakirati?

- robica je kažete njihova i nakon kupanja vrate bebicu u čistoj benkici. naravno, robica za doma od mene. 

- spominje se i izdajalica, krema za malu guzu, možda koja tetra, gazica...

ima još kakav savjet, što ponijeti za bebu?

ne vidim neku temu o tim torbama za rodilišta, pa da ponovim: za SD i dalje vrijedi da sa sobom možeš imati malu torbu s mobitelom, vodom ... u predrađaoni? i ako se sjećam bio je neki trik da se na vrh stvari stave vir ulošci, da oni dečki što te voze do kreveta poslije poroda i sestre ne prekopaju čitavu torbu? je li to to ili sam nešto pobrkala  :Smile: 

jooj, puno pitanja  :Smile:  mislim da će mi ovaj put trebati veći kofer  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ne trebaju za bebu ni gaze ni tetre, jednokratne njima ne trebaš davati. Beba je s tobom ovako kako si opisala.
U sobi nema tople vode, pa ti trebaju vlažne maramice, osim ako želiš da ti muž svaki dan dofura toplu vodu u termosici , ali to mi se čini komplicirano.
Uloške i gaće staviš na vrh torbe baš zbog ovog što si napisala.
I ne treba ti kofer, svaki ti dan muž može donjeti čisto i odnjeti prljavo. Ne treba ti ni izdajalica, beba je s tobom.
Robu za bebu donese muž kad idete doma. Dok ste tamo nije potrebno!

----------


## lukava puščica

eto vidiš kako nama naša ana fino sve odgovori!
ana jesu i tebe pitali za kvart prilikom naručivanja?
i rekao je netko da se čeka dugo za termin, ako mi moja gin u 8.mj da uputnicu za boln pregled, kolko ranije da zovem?

----------


## ana.m

Da, pitali su me di sam doma, ali ja k njima spadam pa nije bilo problrma, kako je ako ne spadaš k njima to ne znam.
Bez uputnice ne žele ni naručiti, ali kad si već pred porod ne naručuju ono  tipa za mjesec dana, čini mi se nekih tjedan dana.

----------


## Vila

> Da, pitali su me di sam doma, ali ja k njima spadam pa nije bilo problrma, kako je ako ne spadaš k njima to ne znam.
> Bez uputnice ne žele ni naručiti, ali kad si već pred porod ne naručuju ono tipa za mjesec dana, čini mi se nekih tjedan dana.


šta znači da ne naračuju bez uputnice? nije valljda da se osobno moras naručiti? kako inače telefonski vide uputnicu? 

čula sam da varaždinsko prima uputnicu na kojoj piše x3 (znači da vrijedi za 3 pregleda). Kako je na SD?

----------


## ana.m

Ma ja sam koza kad me ona pitala je li imam uputnicu rekla da nemam. A sada ako ti kažeš da imaš, a nemaš kako ona to može provjeriti ne znam. Vjerojatno ne može.

----------


## Willow

mene ništa nisu pitali preko telefona, samo mi dali termin a kad sam došla upisali adresu u komp i to je bilo sve  :Klap:  (btw. spadam u vinogradsku)

----------


## jelena.O

Ak kod njih radiŠ viŠe pregleda u istom tjednu, buti zeli samo jednu uputnicu,znaČi recimo ponedjeljak i Četvrtak.

----------


## Vila

zna li tko koji liječnik ima ambulantu petkom? nigdje nisam vidjela popis po danima

----------


## mici85

> mici drago mi je da ti se dokt. sviđa, i ja sam ga upoznala i bio je jako simpa. a budi srena što te nije tamo ostavio, pa ljepše ti je biti doma, tamo bi izludila, to nekad jako sporo ide. a ako skužiš prave trudove u pravilnim razmacima, lako se vratiš.
> želim ti puno sreće i javi nam se s novostima o situaciji!


eto mene. rodila sam 14.9. dosla na kontrolu pa su me ostavili iako nije bilo trudova jer se plodna voda zamutila. tako da sam bila na busenju vodenjaka i dripu ali sam uzicala epiduralnu. na kraju sm tak brzo rodila da nisu stigli mog doktora pozvati. bili su dr.prka i neka doktorica mislim da se zove dr.herceg i bili su super. porodile su me babica i neka mlada doktorica i trajalo je ukupno 5 min i bez rezanja...

----------


## lukava puščica

mici85 baš super što je bilo tako expresno!
kako ti je bilo nakon poroda?

----------


## mici85

> mici85 baš super što je bilo tako expresno!
> kako ti je bilo nakon poroda?


mogu cak reci da nam je u rodilistu bilo iznenadujuce dobro. ovaj put je porod bio laksi i ja sam se dobro osjecala pa je to vjerojatno razlog. nisam bila iscrpljena, ni rezana pa sam bila ful pokretna a bebica nije bila toliko izmucena ko prva. 
osoblje je bilo ok. sestre s pedijatrije su odlicne, a posebno sestra sonja koja je bila super prema svima i puno nam pomagala.

----------


## babylove

Evo i nas sa najsvježijim iskustvom...Naime u nedjelju navčer rodila sam na SD sina 2910 g, 48 cm.
Trudove sam u trajanju više od 36 sati odradila doma...naravno bilo je bolno, ali prošlo je...U nedjelju popodne u 13:00 došla na Sd otvorena 5 cm, u 14:30 prokinuli mi vodenjak, u 15:00 bila u boxu, dobila epi, u 18:00 otvorena 7 cm, u 18:30 dobila drugu dozu epi, u 20:00 otvorena 10 cm, u 20:35 rodila na dva potiska....Porađao me dr. Blagajić.....kojemu sam zahvalna do groba...doista boljeg doktora nisam mogla poželjeti....brinuo je o meni od prve do zadnje sekunde...porod je prošao totalno bezbolno....brinuo se o meni ko o vlastitom djetetu...nisam popucala niti milimetra...Briga i nakon poroda na samim babinjačama bila je fantastična...doista imam samo riječi hvale.... Kad bi ponovo rađala izabrala bi njega i sd...
Jedina zamjerka je na sestre za dijete (pomoć kod dojenja) noćna smjena utorak na srijedu...dvije sestre su bile užas, užasa...žao mi je što ne znam kako se zovu...doista biim oduzela doživotno pravo za obavljanje takvog posla...ali je zato jedna od njih sestra Petra ipak došla ujutro i pobrinula se oko mojeg problema, jer mi malac nije htio dva dana cicati na desnu dojku...pa ga je ipak nakon sat vremena truda uspjela natjerati da prihvati i tu desnu dojku... Od jučer smo doma i osjećamo se fantastično...Doista svaka čast cijeloj ekipi...

----------


## dutka_lutka

Cure, zanima me postoji li na SD opcija apartmana. Možda uz plaćanje?

----------


## acqua

ne. ne postoji apartman. barem koliko ja znam..

----------


## Shiny

*Babylove*
Jesi li tražila epiduralnu ili su ju ti sami dali?

----------


## lukava puščica

rodilice, zanima me kakva je situacija s vašim stvarima: dođeš s torbom, oni se brinu da je ona negdje oko tebe tamo po rađaoni?

i još jedna stvar, ako rodim predvečer ili u noći a gladna sam / žedna, može li mm doći na odjel babinajča da mi nešto donese (sendvič, sok? koje ne kanim stavljati u onu gore spomenutu torbu)

----------


## Sani1612

*dutka_lutka* za apartman nisam sigurna ali znam da postoji soba sa dva kreveta.* lukava puščica* sestre ti se cijelo vrijeme brinu za torbu,barem je tak bilo kad sam ja rađala. Malenu sam rodila navečer i dobila sam nakon poroda u rađaoni večeru a malog sam rodila u pola deset navečer tak da mi je dragi donio klopu u hodnik. Kad su odnijeli malog na odjel ja sam bila još cca pola sata sa mužem.

----------


## lukava puščica

hvala na odgovoru, sani!

moje pitanje ispada smiješno, al kad sam 1. put rodila, pred jutro mi je pukao vodenjak, nešto sam skroz malo ubacila u usta i otišli smo u bolnicu. rodila sam oko 15h, čekala još 2h tamo gore i kad je bila večera ja sam bila gladna ko vuk jer taj dan praktički ništa nisam jela a umorila sam se strašno. za večeru je bilo nešto prejadno i bila sam strašno gladna do sutra.
zato sad kalkuliram što ako opet nekako budem cijeli dan bez hrane, jel mi mm može donijeti? 

*sani*, di ti je u hodnik donio? kod rađaonice?  pretpostavljam da navečer nema šetanja po odjelu babinjača.

----------


## dutka_lutka

acqua, Sani, hvala na odgovorima!  :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Nema na čemu dutka_lutka. Da suprug mi je donio u hodnik ispred rađaonice,tak da sam odmah tamo i pojela. Iste sekunde sam se oporavila jer sam cijeli dan imala trudove kojima sam se tak veselila da sam zaboravila ono najvažnije - dovoljno jesti. Mislim da si u pravu i da po noći na odjelu nema šetanja,a opet ak budu ok i ak ih se zamoli možda nebi bio problem ni da sestrama preda i one ti donesu. Sretno na porodu!

----------


## babylove

> *Babylove*
> Jesi li tražila epiduralnu ili su ju ti sami dali?


Obzirom na dijagnozu sami su mi je dali...s time da su pitali da li se slažem da  mi daju...

----------


## jele blond

> zna li tko koji liječnik ima ambulantu petkom? nigdje nisam vidjela popis po danima


Petkom ti je Zudenigo. 
Meni je on pratio obje trudnoće i ja sam prezadovoljna s njim. Jako malo priča, ali ono što kaže, stoji. Nekom to možda ne odgovara.

----------


## lukava puščica

meni je on pratio 1.T , stoji ovo da jako malo priča, al mi je bio skroz ok, totalno smiren tip.

sad sam dospjela kod dr. ivkošić  (četv. popodne), ona je totalna suprotnost, puno priča, nije uopće u žurbi, sve objašnjava, jako ugodna al ja sam šokirana zbog razlike u pristupu!

----------


## mali princ

Ajmo friške mamice....javite nam stanje! Što treba ponjeti, na što obratiti pozornost...pohvale i kritike!!!

----------


## sweetmint

I treci put na Sv. Duhu i opet rijeci pohvale. 
Babica na porodu predivna, igrom sudbine porodila me je i prije 2 godine i zajedno smo se tome smijali. Pustila me je u boxu da trudovi odrade svoje, dolazila provjeravati treba li mi nesto, savjetovala, vadila mi stvari iz kofera, ukljucila masazu na stolu, iskljucila kad me je smetalo, sve rijeci pohvale....a kad je beba pocela izlaziti njen glas me vodio, i sve je proslo i vise nego odlicno. 

Na babinjacama klasika. Nista se nije promjenilo od prije 2 godine. Ama bas nista.

----------


## koksy

I ja vas molim info sto i koliko ponjeti. Koliko pelena? Treba i robica? Kako da u jednu torbu utrpam i svoje i stvari za bebu? Sve mi recite, sveki bitan detalj, ne zelim nista zavboraviti uzet i zelim se pripremit na vrijeme.

----------


## mali princ

Jel i dalje stoji da ne trebamo nositi svoje spavačice?

----------


## nevena

Ne treba, imas ih za uzeti u ormarima u hodniku.

Koksy, robica za bebe ti ne treba. A pelene mozes uzeti kao i vl. maramice iako i pelene stoje na onim kolicima u hodniku pa sve i da ih zaboravis nije frka. Stvari za bebu ti ne trebaju osim pelena a na kraju kod odlaska ti ionako netko donese robicu za bebe tako da ju ne trebas odmah uzimati. A za sebe klasika, sve sto mislis da ce ti trebati. spavacice ne treba, meni su cak njihove bile prakticnije za dojenje onako razdrljene

----------


## pituljica

mi smo u srijedu pušteni iz bolnice - istina da ima njihovih spavaćica koliko hoćeš, ali ogromne su i jako debele. naša soba je bila okrenuta na zapad i znoj nam se slijevao niz leđa u tim spavaćicama, to je skoro debelo kao flanel. Zato preporučam za prvi dan njihovu kad najviše krvrariš, a za ostale dane uzmi 2 svoje koje su tanke. Meni je bilo OK i u pidžami, gornji dio samo potkošulja.

Za bebu trebaš 4-5 pelena dnevno, vlažne maramice i kremu. Uvijek ti tijekom dana netko može donijeti vrećicu sa stvarima koje ti nedostaju.

Meni su nosili puno hrane jer je večera u 18 a doručak u 8, pojela bi vola u međuvremenu.

----------


## apricot

pituljice, pa čestitam na iznenađenju!  :Heart:

----------


## sweetmint

> Meni su nosili puno hrane jer je večera u 18 a doručak u 8, pojela bi vola u međuvremenu.


postoji i rucak oko 13 h

----------


## koksy

Hvala za info! Al imam jos jedno pitanje. Sta je sa sirokim povijanjem? Prakticira li se to u bolnici? Trebam uzeti tetre i svedske?

----------


## sweetmint

Nema sirokog povijanja, a kukice (kao i cijelu bebu) pedijatar pregledava onaj dan kad bi trebao biti otpust.

E da, zaboravila sam reci sto se posjeta tice...meni je MM dolazio oko 13-14 h a ja bi fino izasla u hodnik i na miru bi popili kavu iz automata  :Smile:

----------


## marta

> postoji i rucak oko 13 h


Možda je mislila na noć?

----------


## koksy

> Nema sirokog povijanja, a kukice (kao i cijelu bebu) pedijatar pregledava onaj dan kad bi trebao biti otpust.
> 
> E da, zaboravila sam reci sto se posjeta tice...meni je MM dolazio oko 13-14 h a ja bi fino izasla u hodnik i na miru bi popili kavu iz automata


Hvala ti! Osjecam se kao da sam pala s Marsa, 5 godina na ovom forumu, bezbroj procitanih tema poput ove a mene sad ulovila panika da nista ne znam!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cimerice su ti cuvale bebu kad ti je bio TM? Meni ce vjerovatno samo to falit, prosli put, jos nije bilo roominga, sam zivjela za vrijeme posjeta kad sam napokon mogla izac iz bolnice, sjest vani na klupu i bit bezbrizna sat vremena  :Smile: 
Mrzim bolnicke sobe iz dna duse...

----------


## mali princ

Hvala na informacijama, ali naravno, uvijek ima još pitanja! 
Što je za vrijeme posjeta, mislim na bebe, i dalje funkcionira ono da se sa cimama moraš dogovarati kad će kome doći posjete?! I u koliko sati su? Vidim, može se doći i izvan tog termina? 
E da, i još nešto...kada tata ili netko od posjeta može vidjeti bebu? Nema onog da sestra pokazuje?

----------


## apricot

to ti sve ovisi o afinitetima
sestra nosi i pokazuje bebu, ako se tako dogovorite
nije uputno da sama rodilja nosi dijete jer je, kao, još nesigurna na nogama, od poroda

za vrijeme posjeta, dijete je u onome plastičnom koritu
meni je to, npr. bilo nezamislivo, tako da nisam htjela nikakve posjete
ta tri i pol dana što sam tamo bila, lijepo sam preživjela i bez muža i bez starijeg djeteta 

znam da su mnogim ženama (pogotovo onima koje su rodile carskim) obitelji dolazile u sobu
ja nisam tip od te vrste cirkua, tako da mislim da je muž sina vidio tek kad je došao po nas da nas vozi kući

ali, kažem, sve ovisi o tome što je tebi važno
meni je bilo najvažnije da što više budem s bebom, da se uopće ne razdvojimo i da ta tri dana imamo samo za sebe

----------


## sweetmint

> Cimerice su ti cuvale bebu kad ti je bio TM? Meni ce vjerovatno samo to falit, prosli put, jos nije bilo roominga, sam zivjela za vrijeme posjeta kad sam napokon mogla izac iz bolnice, sjest vani na klupu i bit bezbrizna sat vremena 
> Mrzim bolnicke sobe iz dna duse...


Da, dala sam im br mob i rekla im da jednom zvrcnu ako se beba probudi. Kasnije sam ja bila uz njihove bebe.
I ja sam mislila da ce mi to biti najgore, boravak ta 4 dana, ali mi je sve brzo proslo (jos sam rodila ujutro na 0 dan), cak se i relativno odmorila od kuce i muza i dvoje djece  :Grin: 

Meni je MM vidio sina nakon poroda, (ja nisam htjela da bude sa mnom) ali babica mu nije dala da ide doma jer je rekla da ce to ici brzo, tako da mi je priredila lijepo iznenadjenje kad mi ga je dovela u box i pustila nas da se upoznamo i mazimo. 

Posjete su od 16-17 h, bebu sam doneses do vrata i pokazujes ju kroz staklo. Mozes malo svercati da otvoris, ali bude prevelika guzva.

----------


## koksy

Ma meni su blagodati posjete ostale u lijepom sjecanju jer mi Svena nisu donjeli prva 2 dana pa mi je ustvari bilo uzasno sto ga ne mogu vidjet a istodobno i smrtno dosadno. Tako da sam zivjela za tih 16 sati kad bi dosao MM da mu se pojadam.
Sad ce vjerovatno biti drukcije, necu ni stici razmisljati o tome koliko je sati  :Smile: 
MM nek mi samo nosit nesto za jesti jer se sjecam da sam i ja bila prilicno gladna uz bolnicku hranu...

----------


## nevena

Jelo je stvarno problem. Kuharice zele brzo odnijeti hranu a ako se potrefi da bas dojis kad stigne hrana onda ju ne stignes ni pojesti kak treba. Meni su jednom tako odnijeli netaknutu veceru jer ju nisam stigla pojesti a kuharica je htjela ici doma i nije htjela cekati. Neka ti donose hranu, ja sam se nagladovala kao nikad u  zivotu

----------


## apricot

zar ti je otela tanjur ispred tebe?!

----------


## jelena.O

meni je bilo uvijek dost dost klope čak i preveč

----------


## nevena

Tanjur je stajao na prozorskoj dasci a ja sam dojila na krevetu. Ona je dosla pokupiti tanjure i ja sam rekla da nisam stigla pojesti da cu pojesti kad budem gotova sa dojenjem. Ona je rekla da nemoze cekati, da mora uzeti tanjure jer mora jos pospremiti kuhinju i da nemoze cekati. Ja sam na to rekla a sta da ja radim ja ne stignem pojesti dok dijete ne pojede svoje. Cicu mu nisam htjela izvlaciti iz usta da bi ja pojela. ona je rekla dobro onda cu ga moram uzeti, i ja sam na to rekla pa dobro onda uzmite. MOzda sam trebala inzistirati na tome da mi ostavi veceru, vjerojatno jesam i mozda bi ostavila ali bila sam dosta ljuta na tu nefleksibilnost. To je bilo za vecerom, mozda da je bio rucak mozda nebi inzistirala da pokupi sudje odmah jer primjetila sam da sudje od vecere kupe vec za 10 tak minuta. Pretpostavljam da im se zuri da odu doma pa zato

ne svejedno, hrana je jako losa i dobro je nesto imati sastrane

----------


## apricot

ovo je strašno!
kao da netko svako veče radi inventuru tanjura pa bi se to primijetilo.
ajme, ajme...

to bi isto trebalo napisati, oa makar i anonimno
kao da si u konc-logoru

----------


## nevena

Da, stvarno je strasno. I trebala sam zahtjevati da mi ostavi tanjur ali eto covjek se ne sjeti svega u pravom trenutku.

----------


## migulica

14 dana provedenih tamo su se pokazali....da teta iz kuhinje doista poslije večere ganja tanjure (valjda i nju ganjaju.....tako da mora), ali je imala puno više srca i ljudskosti nego ostalo osoblje tog odjela.....a hrana je koma... od tada ne mogu piletinu vidjeti, a ni ajgemahtec..... :Mad:

----------


## mali princ

Za mame koje su rodile po ljetu....jesu li te njihove spavaćice stvarno predebele? Smijem ja onda uzeti svoju??

----------


## koksy

> Za mame koje su rodile po ljetu....jesu li te njihove spavaćice stvarno predebele? Smijem ja onda uzeti svoju??


Kad sam ja bila prije 3 i pol godine nosila sam samo svoje spavacice, osim na porodu. I da, uzasno je vruce u tim njihovim...
Ja sam sad pripremila 3 spavacice i nadam se da ce mi biti dosta.

----------


## bibai

> Za mame koje su rodile po ljetu....jesu li te njihove spavaćice stvarno predebele? Smijem ja onda uzeti svoju??


Ja sam svoju nosila i na produ.
U njihovima uskuhaš.

----------


## pepi

> Za mame koje su rodile po ljetu....jesu li te njihove spavaćice stvarno predebele? Smijem ja onda uzeti svoju??


Ponesi svoje svakako.
Ja sam rodila usred ljeta i imala sam svoje, ali sam prvi dan jako krvarila pa sam mijenjala njihove. Jako je toplo u njima.

----------


## mali princ

Još jedno pitanje dok nisam krenula! Vezano za tate koji nisu bili na porodu...onda ga poslije pozovu da se može maziti sa nama?? Jel mu za to treba ono odijelo ili je to samo za porod?

----------


## sweetmint

> Još jedno pitanje dok nisam krenula! Vezano za tate koji nisu bili na porodu...onda ga poslije pozovu da se može maziti sa nama?? Jel mu za to treba ono odijelo ili je to samo za porod?


MM je sve dala sestra, bio je obucen od glave do nogu. Ima kod njih tamo..

----------


## mali princ

Isto je došao tek nakon poroda? Jel to nakon posteljice i šivanja ili prije? Naime moj baš ne podnosi takve stvari..gadljiv je i na obične rane!

----------


## sweetmint

> Isto je došao tek nakon poroda? Jel to nakon posteljice i šivanja ili prije? Naime moj baš ne podnosi takve stvari..gadljiv je i na obične rane!


Da, nakon poroda, mislim 5-10 min poslije. Ja nisam sivana tako da to ne znam.

----------


## koksy

Pitanje je dana a u torbi je spakirano sljedece:

-6 kom gaca
-3 kom spavacica
-3 paketa ulozaka
- rucnik veci i manji
- 10-ak kom pelena al donjet ce MM jos kad ce trebat
- paket onih tufera za u grudnjak da mlijeko ne procuri preko (ne mogu se sjetit kak se to zove)
- Purlean
- kremica za malu guzu
- vl. maramice
- moje higijenske potrepstine

Jel to to? Jesam sta zaboravila?

----------


## apricot

što se mene tiče, imaš viška mokre maramice i dječju kremu  :Smile:

----------


## little duck

> što se mene tiče, imaš viška mokre maramice i dječju kremu


E da...kod nas su molili tko ima dj.kreme za posuditi, jer su ostali bez...Vinogradska u pitanju  :Sad: (

----------


## MarijaP

> Pitanje je dana a u torbi je spakirano sljedece:
> 
> -6 kom gaca
> -3 kom spavacica
> -3 paketa ulozaka
> - rucnik veci i manji
> - 10-ak kom pelena al donjet ce MM jos kad ce trebat
> - paket onih tufera za u grudnjak da mlijeko ne procuri preko (ne mogu se sjetit kak se to zove)
> - Purlean
> ...


Sestre dolaze presvlačiti djecu 1-2 puta u danu i uvijek traže vlažne maramice. Ako nemaš, "posude" od nekog drugog. Bar je tako bilo dok sam bila tamo.... rodila ih troje...

----------


## koksy

> što se mene tiče, imaš viška mokre maramice i dječju kremu


Ma i sto se mene tice, doma se to ne koristi, ovo je samo za bolnicu jer znam da ce, ako ne meni, trebat nekoj od mama.

----------


## apricot

> Sestre dolaze presvlačiti djecu 1-2 puta u danu i uvijek traže vlažne maramice. Ako nemaš, "posude" od nekog drugog. Bar je tako bilo dok sam bila tamo.... rodila ih troje...


Ja sam rekla da ne želim to na koži svojega djeteta i uopće se nisu čudile, kao da sam n-ta koja tako nešto traži.
Prali su ga blazinicama s vodom. 
I nikakvu kremu mu stavljali nisu.

----------


## Ariens

Imas grudnjake?

----------


## koksy

> Imas grudnjake?


E da, imam 2 grudnjaka za dojenje. Veci i manji, posto mi uopce sise nisu narasle u ovoj T al se sjecam da su mi sa Svenom kad je doslo mlijeko buknule za 2 broja, ko Pamela Anderson sam bila.

----------


## Ariens

Ako se moj pozuri mozda se i vidimo na SD  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Jel netko zna koja je procedura na SD dan prije carskog? 

Iznenadila sam se kad su mi rekli (s obzirom da idem vjerojatno na planirani carski) da ću biti dan prije hospitalizirana- iz kojeg razloga? kakve pripreme to imam da trebam biti dan prije tamo, pitam jer imam 2-godišnjakinju doma a i ovako ću zbog carskog morat ostat 5-6 dana, pa mi se to učinilo dosta dugo. Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Boxica

> Jel netko zna koja je procedura na SD dan prije carskog? 
> 
> Iznenadila sam se kad su mi rekli (s obzirom da idem vjerojatno na planirani carski) da ću biti dan prije hospitalizirana- iz kojeg razloga? kakve pripreme to imam da trebam biti dan prije tamo, pitam jer imam 2-godišnjakinju doma a i ovako ću zbog carskog morat ostat 5-6 dana, pa mi se to učinilo dosta dugo. Hvala na odgovoru.


inače je takva procedura...zaprime te dan ranije, navečer obriju (koliko se sjećam mislim da nema večere za tebe, ali nisam 100% sigurna)...u 5 ujutro te vode na CTG i mjerenje tlaka, prije 7 te sestre zajedno sa stvarima vode u prerađaonu...tamo čekaš da prođe vizita i obave zadnje pripreme za operaciju i onda te premjeste u salu...

inače ako znaš tko će ti raditi CR možda postoji mogućnost da se dogovoriš s doktorom da im dođeš to jutro oko 5...moja frendica se tako bila dogovorila sa Hafnerom (2008 godine)...

----------


## Lili75

Draga *boxice*, hvala ti puno na info, baš me to zanimalo. Mislim da ću znati tko će mi raditi CR i baš sam razmišljala jel postoji ta mogućnost da fino dođem u 5h ujutro već obrijana i krenem s procedurom. Ne znam što bih dobila s ti mda dođem dan ranije ionako neću jesti i piti nakon 21h,a doam ću se vjerojatno ipak naspavat (jako sam osjetljiva na hrkanje i oka ne mogu sklopit) a s obzirom da mi sliejdi roomin-in od bar 6 dana (ako me vene budu slušale) to za mene znač ii toliko noći nespavanja, pa da bar na CR dođem naspavana  :Smile: 

hvala ti p uno puno na info jer ne bih htjela glumit neku razmaženu princezu sa zahtjevima samo me zanimalo što sam i pretpostavljala da i drugi dolaze na sam dan ujutro.

----------


## Lili75

sorry na tipfelerima...al zadni rooming-in od 9 dana, šta reći bila sam hodajući zombi...kad me nakon mejsec-dva vidjela cimerica nije me mogla prepoznat, možete zamislit kako sam izgledala ha,ha,..i eto opet idem na SD.

----------


## Boxica

> hvala ti p uno puno na info jer ne bih htjela glumit neku razmaženu princezu sa zahtjevima samo me zanimalo što sam i pretpostavljala da i drugi dolaze na sam dan ujutro.


99% žena dođe dan ranije...ovo su ti rijetki primjeri da se dođe to jutro...
mislim da najviše ovisi o doktoru hoće li ti to odobriti...
inaće drugu trudnoću sam proživjela tri mjeseca na SD pa sam se i uvjerila da puno toga ovisi o tome jel se doktor ujutro digne na desnu ili lijevu nogu... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koksy

Ja bi ti savjetovala da dodes dan prije cisto da ne ulazis u konflikte s doktorom. To je njihov posao i znaju sta rade, narucuju te dan prije zbog priprema i zbog toga da budu sigurni da ne jedes prije operacije. Znam da je to tlaka, i ja mrzim biti u bolnici i vec sam nekoliko puta potpisivala da odlazim na svoju odgovornost ali na tvom mjestu bi dosla dan ranije. Zbog svog i njihovog mira.

----------


## mali princ

Evo me friško sa SD...dakle, ukratko rezime! Spavačice možete nositi svoje, jer su njihove predebele, neke žene su čak bile u onim haljinicama za po doma. Na hodniku uvijek ima rezervnih plahti, tertra pelena i pampersica za bebe, i ovih njihovih spavačica, tako da si možete same mijenjati kad hoćete! Hrana je onako..hm.....bolnička....svakako pripremite nešto u torbi! Sestre sa pedijatrije dolaze presvlačiti djecu, ali nekako mi je logično da ćemo to same napraviti odmah kada vidimo da su se pokakali! Što se tiče samih sestara, dođu bez problema uvijek kad ih se pozove i pomognu! Ono što je meni bilo čudno je da su nas tek zadnji dan kad smo išle doma pregledali "dolje"! Bebica nema ujutro od 7-9, tako da se stigne ili odspavati ili srediti krevet i otiči po kavu poslije doručka i tuškanja!  :Grin: 
Ja sam u svakom slučaju zadovoljna...nije da sam se naspavala, ali puno mi je važnije da je mrvica bila samnom...sisao je kad je htio, tako da je već 3. dan navukao dosta mlijeka..pa smo sada bez brige doma! Ako ste preumorne sestre će odnjeti bebu i ako nemate mlijeka a on se dere, nahranit će ga! Ne rade nikakvu paniku oko toga! Posebno po ovim vručinama...nekoliko beba je dobilo povišenu temperaturu od deranja! Ako ima još pitanja...samo dajte! Dok ne zaboravim!  :Wink: 
I posebne pohvale za babicu Snježanu!!!!  :Naklon:

----------


## koksy

mali princ, hvala ti na izvjestaju, sad jos optimisticnija idem gore!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

*koksy*, jel ima kakvih novosti? sretno!!!

----------


## koksy

> *koksy*, jel ima kakvih novosti? sretno!!!


Makakvi, danas sam po novom terminu 40+2. Bila u rodilistu na ctg-u i nista, kontrola za 2 dana u trudnickoj. Ne zuri se malcu ocito, ne shvaca kolko je mami vruce...

----------


## mali princ

Joj znam kako ti je! Meni je bilo 41+4!!  Već sam se sama znala tamo i izvagat i postavit i očitat ctg! Svaka 2 dana gore! Jesu ti počeli gledati plodnu? U svakom slučaju sretno!!!!

----------


## matsa

> Evo me friško sa SD...dakle, ukratko rezime! Spavačice možete nositi svoje, jer su njihove predebele, neke žene su čak bile u onim haljinicama za po doma. Na hodniku uvijek ima rezervnih plahti, tertra pelena i pampersica za bebe, i ovih njihovih spavačica, tako da si možete same mijenjati kad hoćete! Hrana je onako..hm.....bolnička....svakako pripremite nešto u torbi! Sestre sa pedijatrije dolaze presvlačiti djecu, ali nekako mi je logično da ćemo to same napraviti odmah kada vidimo da su se pokakali! Što se tiče samih sestara, dođu bez problema uvijek kad ih se pozove i pomognu! Ono što je meni bilo čudno je da su nas tek zadnji dan kad smo išle doma pregledali "dolje"! Bebica nema ujutro od 7-9, tako da se stigne ili odspavati ili srediti krevet i otiči po kavu poslije doručka i tuškanja! 
> Ja sam u svakom slučaju zadovoljna...nije da sam se naspavala, ali puno mi je važnije da je mrvica bila samnom...sisao je kad je htio, tako da je već 3. dan navukao dosta mlijeka..pa smo sada bez brige doma! Ako ste preumorne sestre će odnjeti bebu i ako nemate mlijeka a on se dere, nahranit će ga! Ne rade nikakvu paniku oko toga! Posebno po ovim vručinama...nekoliko beba je dobilo povišenu temperaturu od deranja! Ako ima još pitanja...samo dajte! Dok ne zaboravim! 
> I posebne pohvale za babicu Snježanu!!!!


Mogu samo potpisati sve gore napisano. Bas tako je i meni bilo. Ne znam koja je bila babica, ali znam da nije bilo epiziotomije  :Smile: .

----------


## iva_777

Evp jos jedne koja se sprema na Sv. Duh kroz mjesec dana. Imam samo jedno pitanjce...sve pisete o spavacicama, a ja ih ne volim nikako. Logicno na porodu cu imati, ali zanima me mogu li kasnije nositi donji dio pidzame i majicu ili bas MORAM biti u spavacici?

----------


## Lili75

spavaćice su praktičnije  radi vizita jer ako imaš pidžamu onda ih trebaš dočekat sjedeći na krevetu u gornjem dijelu pidžame i dolje gola  :Smile:  pretpostavljam jer ne znam kako bi te drugačije pogledali.

možda da imaš spavaćicu kad je vizita pa se presvučeš u pidžamu.

ja vjerojatno idem na carski pa u tom slučaju isto planiram pidžamu jer me ne gledaju dole nego šav ispod trbuha a i praktičnije mi je zbog dojenja mogu prekrižit noge dok dojim i lakše se namjestit dok sjedim na krevetu nego sa spavaćicom.

----------


## kovrčava

> spavaćice su praktičnije radi vizita jer ako imaš pidžamu onda ih trebaš dočekat sjedeći na krevetu u gornjem dijelu pidžame i dolje gola  pretpostavljam jer ne znam kako bi te drugačije pogledali.
> 
> možda da imaš spavaćicu kad je vizita pa se presvučeš u pidžamu.
> 
> ja vjerojatno idem na carski pa u tom slučaju isto planiram pidžamu jer me ne gledaju dole nego šav ispod trbuha a i praktičnije mi je zbog dojenja mogu prekrižit noge dok dojim i lakše se namjestit dok sjedim na krevetu nego sa spavaćicom.


Koliko mene sjećanje služi, na viziti i carice moraju dolje biti pregledne, jer pritišću trbuh iznad rane i gledaju što se dolje događa, dakle spavaćica je svakako primjerenija.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Evp jos jedne koja se sprema na Sv. Duh kroz mjesec dana. Imam samo jedno pitanjce...sve pisete o spavacicama, a ja ih ne volim nikako. Logicno na porodu cu imati, ali zanima me mogu li kasnije nositi donji dio pidzame i majicu ili bas MORAM biti u spavacici?


kombiniraj kako ti odgovara. ja sam nemilice trošila njihove spavaćice noću i prvi dan i tuširala se kad god bih ulovila par minuta. onda bih se presvukla u flanelske hlače i rodine majice  :Cool:  da se ne osjećam bolnički i bolesno.

----------


## mali princ

Eto, kao što ti kažu....možeš biti u pidžami, barem sam ja vidjela da je bilo mama u pidžamama, za svaki slučaj si ili poneseš jednu svoju ili uzmeš te njihove ako će ti netko prigovarati! Nama nitko nije govorio u čemu da budemo, a pregledali su nas samo zadnji dan i to je sestra najavila, tako da se za tih 30 min presvučeš u spavačicu! Problem sa ovim njihovima je taj što su stvaaarno predebele za ove vručine!!!

----------


## zibba

> paket onih tufera za u grudnjak da mlijeko ne procuri preko (ne mogu se sjetit kak se to zove)


Moram prokomentirati da je riječ o jajtučićima za dojilje, iliti cicobranima kako ih ja od milja volim zvati, što je bilo fora kada sam MM-a poslala da mi kupi iste pa je imao problema dok je teti u DM-u objasnio što treba s obzirom da ih nije mogao naći.
Drago mi je da je stanje na SD kod poroda i na odjelu takvo kakvo je, da nema problema i slično s obzirom da i mene čeka posjeta tamo u 11. mj.

----------


## iva_777

Hvala vam svima na odgovorima...tako sam se i nadala jer ako moram skinuti gace da me pogledaju meni nije problem skinuti i pidzamu :D

----------


## koksy

A daaa...jastucici....ma bila mi je ta rijec na vrh jezika tj. prstiju al nikako ju izvalit.

E ima nesto sto mi nikako nije jasno koliko god puta procitala zadnjih par postova. Ko ustvari presvlaci bebu?? Ja sam se pripremila na to da cu ja, svaki put. A vidim da i sestre to rade...S mojim ili njihovim pelenama?

----------


## jelena.O

u principu delaš sve oko bebača ti,osim ak hoćeš da ti to sestra napravi s pelenama koje ti hoćeš bilo tvoje bilo njezine (bolničke).

----------


## pituljica

Za mijenjanje pelena - samo ti ujutro nakon kupanja kad vraćaju bebe sestra pita da li netko treba pomoć u mijenjanju pelene, kasnije tijekom danas nas nitko više nije pitao pa ako ti je trebala pomoć onda si morala zvoniti da ti dođe sestra za bebe i promijeni pelenu.
Ja sam samo prvi dan htjela da ona premota zato da vidim kako zamotavaju one tri tetra pelena (te ravno, te trokut, te oko nogu...kao da će bebac pobjeć).

----------


## koksy

Kakve sad 3 tetre? Siroko povijanje? Pa zar se to uopce radi u bolnici? Jel moram i ja tako ako cu sama presvlacit?

----------


## Sani1612

Koksy bebek bude zamotan u tri tetre. Znači ima benkicu i do ispod pazuha je zamotan u tetre. Kad sam rodila Karla i išla ga sama prematati nisam to složila ko sestra ali je ona rekla da nema frke i da ak mislim da je malenom vruće da ga ni ne trebam omatati.

----------


## mali princ

Znači...ujutro ti se vrati sa kupanja premotan, nama je svaki dan jednom došla sestra i pitala jer treba premotavanje! Inaće ako ne možeš sama, pozvoniš! Nosiš svoje maramice, kremicu i par pelena jer u glavnom ima na hodniku njihovih pampersica, ali ako ponestane da imaš svoje!
Ove tetra pelene nisu široko povijanje nego su bebama inaće gole noge, pa su zamotane u tetre i automatski ti je laganije hendlati sa njima! Inaće ih oni nose u jastucima, aali čim ti dođe u sobu izvadiš ga iz toga, pogotovo po ovim vručinama!

----------


## Deaedi

koksy, ništa ne brini, ako želiš i možeš se sama brinuti za bebu, sestre ništa ne pitaju i ne prigovaraju, stvarno su najsretnije ako netko sam hendla svoju bebu kako god želi. Možeš je prati s čim ti želiš, presvlačiti kad ti želiš, nositi, izvaditi iz onog jastuka...ako se sama snalaziš, ništa ne pitaju.

----------


## koksy

Super mi sve to zvuci! I zelim sve sama, zato sam i odabrala SD. Hvala cure!
Jos samo da mladi gospodin odluci doci, danas punih 41 tj. po novom terminu...

----------


## koksy

Ajde vi koje ste hodocastile u trudnickoj kao ja sada recite mi jel Hafner jos uvijek ponedjeljkom tamo? Ako je jel ujutro il popodne? Sutra idem, nisam narucena i htjela bi k njemu a nemam pojma kad da idem.

----------


## mali princ

Ja sam isto hodočastila kao i ti s obzirom da sam rodila 41+3! Bila sam ponedjeljkom i ujutro i kasnije, ali nisam naletjela na njega. Počeli su ti godišnji, tako da ih pola nema i koliko je meni zadnji put sestra u trudničkoj rekla, navodno nema ni ambulante popodne! Mi smo par puta duže ostali na pregledu, a bili naručeni u 12 i na kraju smo nalaze ctg-a nosili gore u rađaonu da nam doktor očita jer dolje više nije bilo nikoga!

----------


## koksy

Hm...pa ne znam, bila sam u petak narucena u 12, doktor je dosao u pola 2  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Uvijek me narucuju u 11 ili u 12, ovisno o tome dal doktor kod kojeg idem radi prije ili poslje podne.
A nista, nazvat cu ranije ujutro pa pitat, ako bude srece da se netko i javi na telefon...

----------


## Lili75

Hafner t i je na GO još od prošlog PON tako da nije na SD.

----------


## Dugoselka

cure izgleda da ću i  ja na sv.duh roditi,idem kod Hafnera na uzv cijelu trudnoću,pa ću sad na uzv dogovoriti s njim da krenem i na preglede kod njega.
imam par tehničkih pitanja,sad idem na patologiju trudnoće na uzv,kod hitne na mala vrata pa na kat
1. zanima me gdje je trudnička ambulanta,koliko sam shvatila  treba se naručiti,koliko otprilike prije treba zvati?
2.sad se parkiram iza na parking,i jedva se dovučem do bolnice,šta kad me mm doveze u trudovima,da li puste pred ulaz sa autom?
3. gdje se ide u rađaonu tamo di je hitna ili na glavni ulaz?

malo su glupava pitanja,ali me muče,molim vas da me riješite nedoumica.

----------


## yasmin

desno od hitne imaš mala vrata mislim da piše hitna gin ambulanta i očna ako se ne varam, uđeš i prva vrata na lijevo ti je trudnička (prizemlje)
hafner će ti reći kojim je on danom u trudničkoj (pon. ako se ne varam) pa ćeš se ići naručiti, nećeš dugo čekati jer si pri kraju trudnoće

mene je muž u 5 ujutro dovezao pred ta mala vrata i portir nas je pustio da ostavimo auto tamo dok me otprati do rađaone, a poslije se spustio preparkirati auto
a rađaona...pojma nemam, vodio nas je portir, ušli smo na gore spomenuti ulaz pa na lift i bili smo odmah ispred ulaza u rađaonu

----------


## mali princ

1. malo niže, više desno od ovih vrata na koja sad ulaziš! kao što yasmin reče, kad uđeš onda prva vrata lijevo i u čekaonici si!
2. tamo gdje je hitan prijem uvijek možeš uči autom
3. kada uđeš na ta vrata gdje se ide za trudničku i hitnu ginekologiju, ispred tebe ravno po hodniku (koji vodi na glavni ulaz) i onda ćeš vidjeti, prvi hodnik na lijevo, dođeš do lifta i onda 2. kat!
Kad dođeš na kontrolu....malo pronjuškaj! Tako sam ja!  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Evo najfriskija iskustva, vratili se danas.
Ja osobno, da sam prvorotka i da nisam informirana koliko jesam o dojenju, sad nebi vjerovatno dojila. Nisam zadovoljna postupcima sestara, njihovim olakim nudenjem dohrane, savjeta o kombiniranju dojenja i AD i konstatacijama da su neka djeca jednostavno stvorena za dudu varalicu. Promjenila sam 5 cimerica, niti jedna nije uspjela dojiti bez dohrane, 4 od njih 5 je izjavilo da jedva cekaju da dodu doma i kupe adaptirano  :Sad: 
Cinizam i ironicnost u glasu kad spomenu "bolnica prijatelj djece" se cuje na kilometar.
Samo majka koja zna da zeli dojiti i cvrsta je u tom uvjerenju ce i uspjeti u tome na SD, sve ostale mogu komotno u drugu bolnicu.
Eto, znam da ne zvuci dobro al to je moj dozivljaj nakon sto sam osobno stavljala zenama djecu na sisu jer su one plakale od muke jer im svaka sestra drukcije govori. 
Ljubaznost sestara ocjenjujem s 3 od 5 samo zbog nekih pojedinki. 
Meni je rooming bio lijep jer sam savladala pravilan polozaj odmah nakon poroda iako sam i tamo morala trazit da probam dojiti. 
Sve ostalo je kako su cure pisale, same presvlacimo bebe i brinemo za njih cijelo vrijeme osim kad je jutarnje kupanje. 
Iskreno se nadam da mom djejetu nisu dale nadohranu bez mog znanja jer se cudno miran vracao s kupanja a bili smo razdvojeni skoro 2 sata.
Ne znam sta da mislim o svemu tome, drago mi je da je Dorian bio samnom cijelo vrijeme ali mi je bilo jako tesko slusati druge majke i bebe kako bespomocno placu.
A mozda ja pretjerujem...ne znam...samo iznosim svoj dozivljaj...

----------


## Lili75

*Koksy*, bili smo maltene u isto vrijeme na babinjačama,a ja imam skroz drugačiej iskustvo vezano uz dojenje bila sam u u onoj sobi kao intenzivnoj za carski gdje nas je 5, promijenilo se 7 cura, sve su uspješno dojile osim jedne cure čiej je dijete imalo zdravtsvenih problema (nadam se da neće biti ozbiljni kako su tad zvučali). Sestre su nam bile više neko ljubazne i sve objašnjavale, meni to niej bilo potrebno jer sam iskusna dojilja, ali da ocjenjujem sestre i ove s pedijatrije i ove koje su brinule o nama dala bih čistu desetku...Nikad nitko nije spomenuo ni adaptirano, ni dudu, ni ništa slično...
a da su dolazili uspavani i mirni s kupanja, bome jesu....možda su im dali malo glukoze na štrcaljku, tko zna...

i čestitam za Dorianovo rođenje!

meni je rooming in ipak bio naporan jer sam imala carski (prva 2 dana je zahtjevnije), 3 cimerice koje su hrkale po cijelu noć, plač beba mi uopće nije  smetao ali to hrkanjeeee noću i danju...koma živa,dobro je da sam ovaj put izašla 5. dan a ne 9. kao u prvom porodu. Od carskog sam se oporavila dok si rekao keks.

----------


## malo janje

Ja sam se sad vratila s sv.duha ljuta ko pas. Ona sestra u trudnickoj ambulanti me nije htjela naruciti na pregled kod BILO KOJEG DOKTORA jer kaze da ne spadam na sv.duh(prvo sam tam rodila) i idem vec 5 put na uzv gore od pocetka ove trudnoce. Kaze mi vi morate u petrovu a ne kod nas uz malo povisenog tona rekla je narucit cu vas kad imam slobodno makar za 2 mjeseca ja vam nemogu pomoci al je dosla jedna druga sestra pa me narucila za drugi tjedan. uzas

----------


## yasmin

> Ja sam se sad vratila s sv.duha ljuta ko pas. Ona sestra u trudnickoj ambulanti me nije htjela naruciti na pregled kod BILO KOJEG DOKTORA jer kaze da ne spadam na sv.duh(prvo sam tam rodila) i idem vec 5 put na uzv gore od pocetka ove trudnoce. Kaze mi vi morate u petrovu a ne kod nas uz malo povisenog tona rekla je narucit cu vas kad imam slobodno makar za 2 mjeseca ja vam nemogu pomoci al je dosla jedna druga sestra pa me narucila za drugi tjedan. uzas


koma...
gore je opet velika gužva
bila sam jucer na uzv-u a i kuma mi lezi na gin 3, tamo leze i babinjace, pa nista od rooming ina za neke
nadam se da ce guzva malo splasnuti

----------


## ardnas

Prevelika je gužva na sv duhu, tako da taj rooming o kojem pričaju nije baš neko iskustvo. Stalno jegalama, o hrkanju ne bi, neke bebe vrište, sestara je premalo. Meni su puno pomogli što se tiče dojenja, al uvjeti boravka su užasni. Drugi put idem u vinogradsku, jer si tuko na traci, žene leže u hodniku i čekaju krevet.

----------


## malo janje

Da zadnja 2 puta sta sam bila na pregledima radila su  2 doktora i jos se cekalo 4-5 sati mnoge su odustale jer im je vec bilo zlo  :Sad:

----------


## yasmin

ja sam dva puta gore rodila, kad se i. rodio nije bilo rooming ina- još nisu uveli, a s lu je bilo sve ok
valjda sam imala sreće
sad idem opet, u nadi da ću imati sreće...

----------


## andream

Ja sam naručena kod Hafnera iduću srijedu na UZV na odjel patologije trudnoće. Zanima me, ako mi tko može napisati, da li to znači da će mi on voditi trudnoću do kraja (to bih svakako htjela)? Kako se kod njih radi taj UZV (to je anomaly scan u 20 tjednu), odnosno postoji li mogućnost da se napravi i onaj famozni 3/4d?

----------


## yasmin

do sada nisi išla kod njega na uzv?
ja sam u prve dvije trudnoće išla kod njega  do kraja, prvo samo  na uzv na gin 3, do nekog 35. tjedan ako se ne varam, onda je rekao da više ne moram dolaziti nego samo u trudničku ambulantu kad se približi termin, tamo sam se isto tako naručila kod njega
što se tiče uzv puno je bolji nego u trudničkoj ambulanti (sad idem samo tamo i svaki put mi je drugi dr.) , ne brin,i sve što se može vidjeti on vidi na tom aparatu, a on je i jedan od top 5 dr trenutno, on prvo pogleda pa onda i tebi sve lijepo objasni i pokaže, barem je tako meni bilo

----------


## andream

Bila sam jučer u trudničkoj na prvom pregledu kad je on trebao raditi, ali nije ga bilo, mijenjala ga je doktorica i ona me naručila kod njega na UZV (ja sam rizičnija trudnoća inače, IVF, godine, preklampsija u prvoj T pa me drže pod nadzorom). A znam da je odličan doktor, hospitalizirao me u prvoj trudnoći, zato bi i htjela da me on vodi.

----------


## andream

yasmin, a je li ti bio onda i na porodu bar malo prisutan? znam da je to teško potrefiti, ali brine li se onda i o svojim pacijenticama i kad porod krene ili je u tijeku?

----------


## yasmin

mene je hospitalizirao dan prije nego sam rodila jer sam prenjela 9 dana, bio je dežuran, cijeli dan me obilazio, navečer me je iz predrađaone (tamo sam ležala iako nisam imala trudove) prebacio na odjel da se naspavam, ujutro opet pregled, počela sam se otvarati ali njemu je završavala smjena pa je otišao, ali me je prije odlaska "predao" kolegi kojemu je počinjala smjena
tokom 2. poroda i boravka u rodilištu sam ga vidjela samo u prolazu
ako je dežuran bit će tamo sigurno

----------


## arizona311

Možda je glupo pitanje ali zanima me. Da li u bolnicu mogu nositi stvari u tvrdom koferu. Neke srednje veličine, a stajao bi npr. ispod kreveta. Ne znam da li to dopuštaju ili sve stvari moraju biti u ormariću, a na podu ništa. Pošto nemam neki mekani kofer/torbu sad se brinem i zbog tih stvari.
Spavaćica, da li je moja ili obavezno njihova.

----------


## ardnas

kofer možeš kakav hoćeš
za prve dane kad krvariš bolje koristi njihove spavaćice imaš ih na hodniku pa možeš i dvi prominit po danu

----------


## sweetmint

> Možda je glupo pitanje ali zanima me. Da li u bolnicu mogu nositi stvari u tvrdom koferu. Neke srednje veličine, a stajao bi npr. ispod kreveta. Ne znam da li to dopuštaju ili sve stvari moraju biti u ormariću, a na podu ništa. Pošto nemam neki mekani kofer/torbu sad se brinem i zbog tih stvari.
> Spavaćica, da li je moja ili obavezno njihova.


bespotrebno se brines zbog tih stvari... meni je kofer sva tri puta na Sv. Duhu bio ispod kreveta. I tudje torbe su isto ispod kreveta... Nece ti nitko nista reci zbog takvih stvarcica.

----------


## arizona311

Super, cure hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Ondrolina

Cure, treba mi informacija. Bila jučer na kontroli u trudničkoj ambulanti i pošto sam prošla termin (16.10.) naručena sam opet u petak, a zaboravila sam pitati sestru jel mi treba nova uputnica ili kao i prije par godina 1 uputnica vrijedi za sve preglede u tom tjednu.
Hvala!

----------


## malo janje

I ja sam jucer bila na kontroli u trudnickoj mozda smo se vidli  :Smile:  treba ti nova uputnica za svaki pregled.

----------


## koksy

Uputnica ti vrijedi mjesec dana, tako su meni rekli. Novu sam donjela tek kad je stara istekla. Jel ti na povijesti bolesti gore pise neki broj? One obicnu napisu taj broj s uputnice bas zato da ne moras nosit.

----------


## malo janje

Ja nosim svaki put a idem 2 put tjedno uputnicu. Neznam za to da vrijedi mjesec dana jedna uputnica. meni je rekla da opet za pregled u petak trebam uputnicu ??? ja isla sad kod ginekologa po nju

----------


## koksy

Cudno...Meni je nakon mjesec dana rekla da sam crvena u sistemu tj. da je uputnica istekla i tek onda sam morala po novu a na prvom pregledu mi je objasnila za pisanje tog broja gore. Ko je tu lud?

----------


## malo janje

Neznam fakat kazem meni svaki put kazu dodjite s uputnicom. Mozda ak preneses netrebas uputnicu ko zna?

----------


## koksy

Ma ja sam isla i prije termina tak da nije do toga. Ondrolina, ajd pitaj ti, bas me zanima.

----------


## malo janje

Da najbolje da nazove i pita jer meni se bas nije setalo i sjedilo po 2 sata za uputnicu svaki 2-3 dan. i mene jako zanima ko tu koga..

----------


## Ondrolina

zvala danas i da, za tjedne preglede treba svaki put uputnica, ali kad se prenese pa u istom tjednu idete vise puta na kontrolu u trudnicku ambulantu onda vam 1 uputnica vrijedi za sve preglede obavljene u tom tjednu (tako je bilo i prije 5 god u 1. trudnoci).

----------


## koksy

A onda sam ja nekakva iznimka, stvarno mi nije jasno. Na preglede sam krenula u 38. tj s tim da su mi jos i pomaknuli termin naprijed za tjedan dana. Tak da sam mjesec i pol hodocastila gore, prvo svaki tjedan pa onda svaka 2-3 dana. Sve skupa sam dvaput donjela uputnicu.

----------


## zibba

A što je na kraju s tim stolčićem na Sv. Duhu imaju ili nemaju? I ako imaju može li se tražiti da se rodi na stolčiću ili ga izbjegavaju?

----------


## ValaMala

Ja mislim da ga nemaju. U praksi definitivno ne, sve žene rađaju na onim krevetima, no kažu da se kreveti mogu podignuti tako visoko da skoro sjediš. Premda i ja sam negdje pročitala da se vode kao da imaju stolček... sve se nadam da će ga nabaviti do našeg termina

----------


## sss

Ja sam prije 2,5 god. rodila na nekom najobičnijem krevetu (1. put sam išla na carski pa nisam ni skužila kakvi su kreveti) i baš sam si poželjela onaj s ''nogarima'' i bilo što drugo, da se mogu u trudovima odgurivati nogama. Ovako sam se bar povukla do dna kreveta i naslonila stopala na dasku nasuprot uzglavlja, da imam bar neko uporište kad najviša boli. Uzglavlje nisu dizali, ništa, baš je sve bilo ravno, najobičniji krevet, a u rađaoni.

----------


## ValaMala

Frendica mi je rodila krajem svibnja i rekla je da su super kreveti, da se naslon diže, može se uključiti ono masiranje leđa, a postoje i neke šipke za koje se držiš rukama. Meni se to čini ok.

----------


## sss

Masiranje leđa!? Ja sam to očito propustila  :Very Happy:

----------


## zibba

Pa makar se onda nadam da se zbilja mogu ti kreveti podići dovoljno visoko da ne moram ležati na leđima jer mi se odmah počne vrtjeti u glavi i zujati u ušima.

----------


## ValaMala

> Masiranje leđa!? Ja sam to očito propustila


Da, čula sam to više puta, jednoj curki je babica to uključila, no kasnije joj je postalo neugodno, pa su opet isključili.

----------


## bodo

> Pa makar se onda nadam da se zbilja mogu ti kreveti podići dovoljno visoko da ne moram ležati na leđima jer mi se odmah počne vrtjeti u glavi i zujati u ušima.



Da mogu se dići do gotovo sjedećeg položaja :Yes:

----------


## malo janje

Ja sam rodila u doslovce sjedecem polozaju  :Smile:  osjecaj je naspram provog "petero bi tako rodila" radjaonica je je super i babice su postale puno bolje nijedna cura nista ni za jednu babicu losu rijec nije rekla.

----------


## sweety

Molim vas ako znate, trebam info-komparaciju Dr.Matijević vs Dr.Bekavac... Više što se vpđenja trudnoće tiče.

Hvala

----------


## ValaMala

*sweety*, mene prati dr. Matijević i stvarno sam jako zadovoljna, da ne kažem oduševljena. Jako je stručan, sve objasni što god da pitaš ili te zanima, jako dobro uočava stvari (neću u detalje, ali odmah na prvom pregledu je zapazio neke stvari koje nekoliko drugih dr. nije uopće skužilo - za koje sam ja znala od prije). Vrlo je dobar s uzv, a isto kao i svi tamo, ne pregledava vaginalno ručno, nego samo ukoliko je potrebno pogleda vaginalnim uzv i tako izmjeri cerviks, dakle nema prčkanja rukama dolje i guranja prstiju u cerviks, kako redovito rade u nekim drugim bolnicama.

Osim svega ovoga, meni puno znači što je topla osoba, pristup mu je prijateljski i stvarno je otvoren, imaš osjećaj da možeš sve pitati i sve reći.

S dr. Bekavac imam iskustva samo s prošlog pregleda kada je dr.M. bio odsutan, pa je uskočila. Bila mi je super na pregledu, isto odgovorila na mojih 300 pitanja, sve u svemu ok. On mi je nekako više legao, ali nemam neki veliki razlog za to, možda jednostavno neki dr. više paše nekom pacijentu. Sretno!

----------


## sweety

Hvala *VM*...

Dr. Matijevića znam od prošlog puta, par kratkih susreta, a onda prekid jer je bio bolestan pa me nastavila tretirat cijela svita doktora.
Od tih koji su prošli kroz moj slučaj, jedino su mi on i dr. Bekavac ostali u ok sjećanju.

Sad sam na terapiji koja sprečava komplikacije koje mi je baš on primijetio u prošloj T., ali na žalost nije dijagnosticirao o čemu se radi, tako da me nisu tada bili liječili, već samo sanirali stanje.
Na heparinu sam i trebat će proći još niz popatnih hematoloških pretraga i nadgledanja, znaš li kako kod njega stvari stoje te što se tiče nadgledanja drugih komplikacija, mimo samog fizičkog nadgledanja UZV-om?

Više mi treba netko ko se dobro kuži u trombofilijske zezancije, preeklampsiju, dijabetes i sl. stvari...

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam ti sigurna u vezi stvari koje si napisala, jer nisam osobno imala problema s tim, no slao me na senzibilizaciju i ogtt i stvarno je temeljit, toliko mogu reći. Drugi dr. koji je koliko sam čula jako jako dobar je taj dr. Hafner koji je glavni sada na rizičnim trudnoćama, tako da možda da i o njemu razmisliš. Nadam se da će ti se javiti cure koje imaju više iskustava sa ovakvim komplikacijama kakve opisuješ. Pusek

----------


## kovrčava

Dr. Hafner, svakako za rizične trudnoće vrlo iskusan, kvalitetan, dobar............

----------


## andream

Svakako bih ti i ja preporučila Hafnera. On me hospitalizirao u prvoj trudnoći, preuzeo jer je bio kraj smjene jednom doktoru kojem neću spominjati ime na SD koji me nijednom nije pregledao dotad a kod kojeg sam se vodila. Imala sam preklampsiju i višak plodne vode. Ovaj put već mi je prognozirao da po protocima vidi da neću imati takvih problema. I evo me u 28 tt, za sada sve u najboljem redu. I dalje sam kod njega ali sad više nisam u visokorizičnoj ambulanti nego u "običnoj" ambulanti za trudnice, srećom on me i dalje vodi. Uistinu u njega imam jedino povjerenja, a u prvoj trudnoći prošla sam kroz više manje preglede svih doktora na SD. I da, ovaj put me na početku trudnoće tražio KKS vezano za koagulaciju za svaki slučaj, iako nitko drugi od dr to nije tražio.

----------


## zmaj

andream, molim te možeš li malo pisati o svojoj preeklampsiji...
kad si otkrila, kako, kako je prošlo, kakav je bio porod....
hvala

----------


## andream

pretpostavila sam da je imam jer sam bila naotečena i imala proteine u urinu na onim trakicama na redovnim kontrolama. Počelo je već krajem 7, početkom 8.mjeseca. Tlak mi je postupno rastao, najveći mi je bio 170/110 kad sam već bila u bolnici. Hospitalizirali su me u 36. tjednu i ležala sam u bolnici još 2 tjedna nakon toga. Svaki dan se očekivao inducirani porod, doslovce su svaki dan mjerili bi li-ne bi li inducirali, najviše zbog tlaka. Imala sam i jako puno plodne vode uz to. Točno u 38. tjednu započeli su indukciju (klirens kreatinin i proteini u 24satnom urinu bili su enormno povećani). Isti dan rodila sam svoju bebu, ispostavilo se da je indukcija bila dobro tajmingirana i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Zanimljivo, tlak mi je pao taj moment kad su započeli pravi trudovi.

----------


## andream

e da, na dan kad su me hospitalizirali ac uricum mi je bio jako povišen (to je mokraćna kiselina iz krvi), oko dva puta više od najveće granice referentne vrijednosti.

----------


## zmaj

ja sam imala 160/105, 170/100...
3+proteini
u predbolničkim nalazima, osim proteina i tlaka, sve drugo u granicama normale.. doduše, ne sjećam se jesam li vadila ac uricum...

poslije u bolničkim nalazima, čak mislim da mi je i ta mokrać. kiselina bila uredu, al da je neš na "d", bilo fiju briju...+proteini i tlak, proglašeno definitivno preekl.

s tim da nemrem reć da sam imala edeme...ma jedva zamjetno, toliko sam ih imala.. više sam ih imala u prvoj trudnoći.
preekl. u drugoj tr. sam skontala negdje sredinom 37tj. pa duga prića....i u cca 39+2 inducirana gelom (stanje nakon c.r.) i rodila 6h iza tog gela.. s tim da mi je rečeno da sam vjerojatno imala negdje  u peti i svoej trudove, jer nisu mogli vjerovat kak je to sve dobro prošlo...

tijekom poroda sam imala i dalje visok tlak. nakon proda spa cca 140/90, pa se opet popelo do cca 150/90... 
ne sjećam se točno, al mislim da mi je pao na moje niske grane 115/65 u roku koji tj.

treća tr. bez preekl.

jesu ti davali kakvu terapiju za vrijeme hosp.??
jesi imala kakve smetnje?? ja nisam. tek sam poslije smanjivanje osjećala u vidu kratkih vrtoglavica.

----------


## andream

ne, ležala sam ta dva tjedna u bolnici i nisam primila doslovce ništa (osim jednog normabela na svoj zahtjev kad mi je dr prvi put rekao da ništa ne jedem i da se pripremim za porod, od toga nije bilo ništa jer su čekali da ipak uđem u 38. tjedan). a ja sam se cijelo vrijeme inače osjećala odlično, nikakve smetnje nisam imala, čak niti vrtoglavice.

----------


## andream

zmaj, a kakav ti je inače tlak? ja sam niskotlakaš, i sad mi je cijelo vrijeme tlak niski, nadam se da će tako i ostati.

----------


## ValaMala

Jel zna netko kako je s rezanjem pupčane vrpce na SD? Može li je prerezati muž i ukoliko tražimo pristaju li pričekati da odpulsira do kraja, tj. da je ne režu odmah?

----------


## ardnas

Ovisi tko je u smjeni, ako sve ide po planu sve daju.

----------


## acqua

kako j es posjetama na sd? jesu jos uvijek u hodniku dok ti cimerica treba cuvati bebu?

----------


## andream

na forumima čitam da više nije tako, da su sad posjete po sobama i to najviše 2 osobe. ne sviđa mi se baš ta ideja moram priznati.

----------


## koksy

> Jel zna netko kako je s rezanjem pupčane vrpce na SD? Može li je prerezati muž i ukoliko tražimo pristaju li pričekati da odpulsira do kraja, tj. da je ne režu odmah?


Ja sam zamolila da pricekaju a doktorica je rekla da oni ionako uvijek cekaju. Jel to stvarno tako ne znam, meni su cekali. A MM je zakasnio na porod pa ne znam dal bi njemu dali. A upitno je i dal bi on bio u stanju  :Grin:

----------


## zmaj

> ne, ležala sam ta dva tjedna u bolnici i nisam primila doslovce ništa (osim jednog normabela na svoj zahtjev kad mi je dr prvi put rekao da ništa ne jedem i da se pripremim za porod, od toga nije bilo ništa jer su čekali da ipak uđem u 38. tjedan). a ja sam se cijelo vrijeme inače osjećala odlično, nikakve smetnje nisam imala, čak niti vrtoglavice.


vau
meni su večer uoči indukcije gelom , dali, mislim 10mg neke fore ko apaurin
isto se ponovilo sutra na porodu
al mi to nije gotovo niš skinulo tlak

prije tog su mi propisali normabele, al se tad nismo našli na zelenoj grani, pa sam tražila drugo mišljenje
poslije poroda mi je isto propisan normabel i preporuka za posjet internistu
no jedan dr je rekao da talk obično spadne do u roku ca 6tj (mislim da je toliko tj. rekao)
i tak je bilo... u nekom roku, malo po malo mi je tlak pao

dok se penjao krajem trudnoće, niš nisam osjećala
a padanje poslije poroda sam osjećala





> zmaj, a kakav ti je inače tlak? ja sam  niskotlakaš, i sad mi je cijelo vrijeme tlak niski, nadam se da će tako i  ostati.


tlak mi je u prosjeku 115/65
i sad je tak
i daj Bože uvik tako

zanimljivo mi je da mi je tlak, valjda po prvi puta, prilikom treće trudnoće već u početku s mojih prosjećnih 115/65 padao i do 90/50 (nekad i niže...
da bi se ulaskom u 37tj., počeo povećavat, malo po malo...te dogurao do 130/80 40.tj, kad sam i sponatno prirodno rodila

ja sam si to protumačila ko neku kompenzaciju tijela, s obzirom na prijašnju preekl.
kao da je tijelo znalo daa sad treba sniziti tlak da bi poslije moglo povisit a da ne pređe granicu...
to ja tal laički

poslije trećeg poroda brzo mi se vratio na moj standard

----------


## zmaj

> Jel zna netko kako je s rezanjem pupčane vrpce na SD? Može li je prerezati muž i ukoliko tražimo pristaju li pričekati da odpulsira do kraja, tj. da je ne režu odmah?


neki dan sam se grohotim smijala
imam knjigu iz 1903. i 1940.
i obje, razl. autori, govore kak valja pričekati s rezanjem pupčane vrpce kako bi još nešto krvi doteklo bebi iz posteljice
i kak se može opipati pupčanu i uvidjeti da il još pulsira il je završila s poslom
 :Laughing: 
a naši u 21.st. to izgleda ne znaju  :Laughing: 
il što je gore, izgleda da znaju, al im se ne da čekat....

----------


## ValaMala

Drago mi je čitati ovo za pupčanu vrpcu, stvarno ne želim da je odmah režu, puno smo čitali o tome i beba može dobiti 50% više krvi ako se pusti da odpulsira i svašta drugo. Evo i ovdje super članak:

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content...3=0&G4=0&ID=51

Što se tiče posjeta u sobama i ja čitam da u zadnje vrijeme opet puštaju i to mi je užas užasni. Ne vidim razloga za to, em što smo mi baš u sezoni gripe u terminu, em što se puno ljudi ne ponaša pristojno i uletava u sobu sva rodbina, prijatelji itd. Frendica mi je rodila u 5.mj i tada nisu ulazili u sobe i bilo im je to super. Rodilje su imale mir s bebicama, privatnost s dojenjem, presvlačenjem i ostalo. 

Bila bih jako sretna da se to promijeni, jer imam užasno iskustvo s tim kada sam ležala u bolnici na čuvanju trudnoće i s hiperstimulacijom. Neke cimerice su bile normalne i njihove posjete isto tako, no nekima je doslovce dolazilo po 7-8 ljudi u sobu svaki dan i ostajalo satima, pa kad su krenuli razgovarati, nadglasavati se, pa djeca trčati po sobi, tresti krevete, plakati, vikati, doslovce mi je bilo da plačem

----------


## malo janje

Vezano za Posjete, da posjete su ti sad u sobama i to po 2 ulaze u sobu s time da prvo bi trebali( a 90% ne napravi) dezificirati ruke prije ulaza u sobu. Ima aparat za dezifekciju odmah ko d ulaza na zidu. sESTRE TI DODJU I KAZU DA SU TAKO POSJETE I DA NEMA SJEDENJA NA KREVET I STAVLJANJA KAPUTA I SLICNO.

----------


## ZO

ovo sa posjetama je meni bilo grozno, rodila sam na uskrsni vikend i valjda je tada bilo sve dozvoljeno
žena do mene je imala u jednom momentu valjda 15 ljudi u posjeti, prestrašno
ja sa dvije bebe, trbuhom još uvijek do poda, cicama vani jer sam mala, a ona spavaćica mi ko plahta, sva puna rupa, svako malo trebam " promijeniti " bebe, a nemrem se dignut normalno nego sam se morala zakvačit rukama, nogama i ne znam čime sve ne da se pridignem, soba mala, zagušljivo..brrrr

----------


## yasmin

meni je to isto koma... kuma rodila prije dva tjedna i nisam se mogla načuditi
uopće ne znam koji je razlog da to naprave
kad sam ovo dvoje rodila toga nije bilo...

----------


## koksy

Pa otkad je to s posjetama? Rodila sam prije 4 mj gore i toga nije bilo. Jednom je samo jedna baka usla i donjela stvari jednoj mami i vec to mi se nije svidjelo. Mame trebaju privatnost, pa mi smo sve u sobi bile golih cica da se luftaju. A i bebe trebaju mir.

----------


## ardnas

Ja sam bila gore deset dana u kolovozu i stvarno je to sa posjetama koma. Neke sestre ne daju da se ulazi u sobe ali obzirom da nije bilo Dr M, malo se sve otelo kontroli. Nije mi se dopalo kada su u sobu gdje je carski rez upali u posjetu njih jedno 5-7 kod jedne pacijentice, još se nadviruju nad moju bebu i komentiraju, a ja ne mogu sa kreveta jer me rana boli, ma užas.
A opet pasalo mi je kad mi je moja sestra došla da me obiđe, no ona tamo radi pa ipak nije sa ulice ipak je u uniformi.

----------


## malo janje

Eto vidis ja prije tocno 6 tjedana rodila i bila sam na odjelu patologije lezala i cure su se drzale da sam po 2 udju al na babinjacam u sobi je bilo i po 10 komada pa su sestre vikale  :Smile:

----------


## acqua

Onda se barem nadam da su ti posjeti ograniceni na onaj sat kad su planirani a ne da te horde ljudi dolaze u koje god vrijeme i ostaju predugo.

----------


## ardnas

je ograničene su...od 16-17 h.

----------


## zibba

Posjeti su isključivo 16-17, mogu uči po dvije osobe istovremeno, ali se kod cimerica u tih sat vremeno znalo promijeniti i po 15-ak osoba što me izluđivalo. Ajde da ti dođe muž i možda mama, ali da baš svi iz bližeg susjedstva moraju doći vidjeti bebu dok je u bolnici mi nije jasno. Pa ionako će za tri dana doći doma pa ako mama i tata dozvole neka im se svi prešetavaju odmah po kući-stanu.

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Zibbu. Ja sam već najavila svojima da mi u posjet smiju jedino muž i dijete  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Pa nego ko? Pa bogami svi mogu bez mene 3 dana, muz i sin su mi dosli jednom samo zato jer su mi trebale neke stvari. A i to bi rade da nisu jer sam ocean isplakala kad sam sina vidjela...No dobro, druga je to tema...
Al da dolazi 10 ljudi dnevno, da ulaze u sobu gdje ja i jos 2-3 zene dojimo svoju djecu...Ma uzas! Stvarno mi je drago da sam to taman izbjegla.

----------


## Totto

Može li mi netko napisati tko od dr. na Sv Duhu podržava žene u izboru na prirodni porod bez intervencija (drip, prokidanje vodenjaka i dr) koliko one nisu mudicinski nužne (znači, ako bebin život nije ugrožen). Naime, imam mogućnost dogovora za porod sa dr. Hafnerom, ali koliko čitam, on je "lak na dripu" i ne voli slušati trudničke želje oko poroda.

----------


## apricot

nema pravila
npr., onaj koji je meni sve dopuštao, punticu je naribao na pasja kola

a i ova napomena o ugroženosti djeteta... isto baš ne drži vodu jer većina doktora najčešće i ucjenjuje upravo time.
a rodilja nema dovoljno znanja, snage ili hrabrosti da mu ne vjeruje.

----------


## Sani1612

Slažem se s apricot. Meni je na oba poroda bila identična ekipa, isti dr i ista babica, a opet sve je bilo različito. 2008. puno teže nego 2010. kad je sve bilo ležernije. Mada ne mogu se požaliti na ništa. Ispoštovali su oni sve moje želje. Osim one kad sam u divljačkim trudovima buncala da mi naprave carski  :Smile:

----------


## yocurly

Laki su s dripom i prokidanjem vodenjaka. Užasna im je gužva i ubrzavaju porode samo tako. 
Rodila sam prije 2 tjedna, došla sam 7 cm otvorena s trudovima svake prijestupne. 
Htjela sam što prirodnije roditi, ali kako je već bio puni 41 tjedan više nisam htjela čekati jer se nisam mogla ni kretati, ni sjediti, ni spavati zbog položaja bebe.

Imaju istu shemu kao i prije 3 godine kad sam prvi put bila. Klistir, prokidanje vodenjaka i drip.
Istina, beba je bila vani za manje od sat i pol od dripa. No kod mene je možda malo drugačija situacija, nisam imala svoje trudove, nikako da se ustale nekim ritmom.

Na kraju se ipak sve svede na to da oni znaju bolje i procjenjuju ugroženost tebe i bebe. Meni je s bebom bilo sve super, ali meni je zaostao dio posteljice i krvarila sam puno previše, tako da su me na kraju uspavali da vide zašto krvarim. I tako dok sam ja bila u boksu još 4 sata nakon poroda, moje cimerice su rodile u predrađaoni kolika je gužva bila. Obje su dobile drip, jednoj je vodenjak pukao sam, drugoj su ga jedva prokinuli s čak dvije one igle.

----------


## Totto

*yocurly*, čestitam! 
Tko ti je bio na porodu (mislim na doktore  :Smile:  ) kakvo je stanje na babinjačama, je li gužva, da li se leži i na drugim odjelima, bez rooming in-a?

----------


## leonisa

> nema pravila
> npr., onaj koji je meni sve dopuštao, punticu je naribao na pasja kola
> 
> a i ova napomena o ugroženosti djeteta... isto baš ne drži vodu jer većina doktora najčešće i ucjenjuje upravo time.
> a rodilja nema dovoljno znanja, snage ili hrabrosti da mu ne vjeruje.


a daaaj, ja sam sve pikirala tebe kako ces mi ti ispricati divnu pricu i kako cu se odluciti ipak za SD, a ne varazdin.
koliko znam, meni ne smiju raditi nista agresivno zbog sava od CR i pupcanog bruha. s druge strane me strah da im ne padne na pamet: ok, "ne ide", drip ne moze, ajmo hitan carski. e tog me frka i to ne zelim.

----------


## Sani1612

Leonisa moja oba poroda na Sv.duhu su bila lijepa mada posve različita. 2008.prvorotka,velika beba, 17 sati trudova u predrađaoni, od toga 8 sati jedva da sam se otvorila. Predlagao je dr carski ali mladi dr i babica koji su preuzeli smjenu su rekli da im se ne žuri, neka sve ide polagano i prirodno..bilo je manjih komplikacija ali je drip uključen u igru zadnjih pola sta nakon što su me pitali, i nisam rezana nego sam pukla. A taj dan je bila gužva, bilo je 20 rodilja. Tako da s obzirom na tvoju situaciju mislim da ni neće a ni nebi smjeli siliti. 
2010. je u rađaoni bila žena,drugi porod, vbac. Načula sam kad su joj govorili da je ipak vrijeme za carski jer se dugo nije nimalo otvorila a da joj ne žele dati drip.Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla.

----------


## djeca su zakon

zanima me dopustaju li da kad si u boksu, stojis pored kreveta?
ili te spoje na ctg i moras lezat? kako to ide?
i mozes li si slobodno podesavat taj njihov krevet kako ti pase, ili i to ovisi na koga naidjes od osoblja?

----------


## leonisa

sani, malo jesi. hvala  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> a daaaj, ja sam sve pikirala tebe kako ces mi ti ispricati divnu pricu i kako cu se odluciti ipak za SD, a ne varazdin.
> koliko znam, meni ne smiju raditi nista agresivno zbog sava od CR i pupcanog bruha. s druge strane me strah da im ne padne na pamet: ok, "ne ide", drip ne moze, ajmo hitan carski. e tog me frka i to ne zelim.


ja te mogu preporučiti u dobre ruke
samo nazovi i reci

----------


## leonisa

apri  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

Ja jednostavno kada ovo čitam ne mogu vjerovati da sam rodila na SD. Kod mene nisu uopće bili 'laki na dripu'. Došla sam bez trudova,samo sa puknutim vodenjakom,obavili mi klistir i ostavili u predrađaoni. Rodila sam prirodnim putem, uz trudove, bez dripa, bez rezanja, donosili mi vodu... Ekipa san snova, zahvalna im do kraja života.

----------


## koksy

Kaze mi frendica da je u Vinogradskoj zatvorena radaona zbog preuredenja i da sad sve salju na SD. Ako dosad nije bila guzva sad ce bit...

----------


## yasmin

ja sam gore rodila 3. put (prije 2 mjeseca) bez dripa, vodenjak mi je prokinut jer ni na 9/10 prstiju nije pukao sam, 5 min. nakon toga sam rodila
u boxu sam svaki put bila tek 20 min prije poroda
dva puta u predrađaoni na nogama do samog odlaska u box
ja zadovoljna
svaki put drugi doktor/ica i babica

----------


## emira

*leonisa* imala sam VBAC na SD prije 3 godine. Nitko nije spominjao ni SC (iako je beba imala debelo preko 4 kg), ni drip ne daj Boze. Pustili su da sve ide svojim tokom. "Jedina" intervencija (prethodno su me pitali) je bila prokidanje vodenjaka, i to nakon sto sam stala sa otvaranjem na 7 cm i od toga proslo 7 sati. Rodila sam pola h nakon prokidanja vodenjaka.
Sad ne znam da li ima veze ili ne, doktor koji mi je pratio trudnocu isto radi na SD i na povijest bolesti mi je nekoliko puta napisao "Zeli VBAC!" i potcrtao. Kad me iz trudnicke ambulante poslao u radjaonu nazvao je kolege i isto to napomenuo.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> zanima me dopustaju li da kad si u boksu, stojis pored kreveta?
> ili te spoje na ctg i moras lezat? kako to ide?
> i mozes li si slobodno podesavat taj njihov krevet kako ti pase, ili i to ovisi na koga naidjes od osoblja?


U mojem slučaju osoblje nije imalo ništa protiv da na 9 cm iz boksa odšećem do predrađaone na wc. Ctg su mi otkopčali i poslije opet prikopčali. A i krevet su namještali, ali toga se ne sjećam baš najbolje, tada sam već bila na drugom planetu pa mi više nije bilo ni važno.

----------


## leonisa

yasmin, emira  :Kiss:  ovo je ohrabljujuce  :Smile:

----------


## acqua

> Kaze mi frendica da je u Vinogradskoj zatvorena radaona zbog preuredenja i da sad sve salju na SD. Ako dosad nije bila guzva sad ce bit...


je li ovo stvarno istina?! pa bit ce uzasna guzva! sad me jos vise strah......

----------


## koksy

> je li ovo stvarno istina?! pa bit ce uzasna guzva! sad me jos vise strah......


Pa isla je na pregled u cetvrtak u vinogradsku i tako su joj rekli, odmah me nazvala da pita sta treba uzet u bolnicu zbog roomin in-a tako da je sigurno da salju rodilje na SD.

----------


## ani4

O, bas super... :/
Kad god ja tebam ici roditi nekakve guzvetine se stvore. Zadnji puta nisam ni prismrdila boxu, rodila sam u predradaoni. Dobro da sam i krevet dobila, setala sam sve dok sam mogla na nogama stajati. Kakvi pregledi ( osim pri dolasku),ctg ili drip, jedino da su mi leteci prikopcali...

----------


## leonisa

pa, zapravo, blago tebi  :Grin:

----------


## Totto

hm, a ako ne stigneš u box zbog gužve, što je sa mužem, da li mu daju da bude s tobom i kad si u predarađaoni?

----------


## apricot

pa ne
tamo je više žena, razgolićenih, u trudovima, koje stenju, viču, vrište... pužu, mole, psuju... trče u kupaonicu...

----------


## koksy

> pa ne
> tamo je više žena, razgolićenih, u trudovima, koje stenju, viču, vrište... pužu, mole, psuju... trče u kupaonicu...


Uff..naviru mi sjecanja...  :Laughing: 

Ne, muz ne moze biti u predradaoni. Upitno je i dal ih sad u sezoni gripe uopce pustaju na porod.

----------


## Vivica

Rodila sam prosli tjedan, muz moze biti na porodu u boksu, ali traze potvrdu da je prosao tecaj. Mi smo imali od prve trudnoce, vrijedi i ta. Sve drugo ok, rekla bih brizniji i ljubazniji nego 2007. Jedina zamjerka posjete u sobama, sad kad je vani snijeg podovi budu crni. Jest da tete to odmah pociste, ali ne mozes ni izluftati sobu posteno zbog beba. I jos s moje strane pohvale za neonatologiju, beba je bila na intenzivnoj ali imala sam punu podrsku za izdajanje i dojenje.

----------


## koksy

Znaci i sad, u sezonu svih tih gripa i prehlada ipak pustaju posjete u sobe? Pa to bas i nije bajno...

----------


## andream

Ja sam imala onda sreće-rodila prije tjedan dana, skoro nitko cijeli dan nije dolazio u predrađaonu, još me u ponoć čekao anesteziolog i pitao kad ćemo piknut za epiduralnu, dobila dvije doze... ma milina! Inače ne sviđa se ni meni ideja o posjetama, ja sam s jednom curom ležala u izolaciji zbog visoke temp. i puštali su posjete normalno. Cimerici je došlo čak više od dvoje ljudi, meni uvijek po jedan a i to sam mislila je li pametno...

----------


## acqua

vivica čestitam! joj prezivit cu te posjete u sobi. bojim se samo guzve.... hm, i prvi put mi je to bio najveci strah.





> Rodila sam prosli tjedan, muz moze biti na porodu u boksu, ali traze potvrdu da je prosao tecaj. Mi smo imali od prve trudnoce, vrijedi i ta. Sve drugo ok, rekla bih brizniji i ljubazniji nego 2007. Jedina zamjerka posjete u sobama, sad kad je vani snijeg podovi budu crni. Jest da tete to odmah pociste, ali ne mozes ni izluftati sobu posteno zbog beba. I jos s moje strane pohvale za neonatologiju, beba je bila na intenzivnoj ali imala sam punu podrsku za izdajanje i dojenje.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> tamo je više žena, razgolićenih, u trudovima, koje stenju, viču, vrište... pužu, mole, psuju... trče u kupaonicu...


...kakati na jedan te isti WC (toliko  o sterilnim uvjetima radjanja u rodilistu).

Koje divne uspomene na predradjaonu.

Na jednom mom porodu su sve tamo i radjale jer su majstori u boksevima mijenjali rasvjetu.
 Mislim da je pet/sedam rodilja rodilo dok sam bila tamo, na dva sivanja medjice sam takodjer naletjela face to face (odnosno face to... :Rolling Eyes: ), 

sta se uopce cudim zasto su mi se svi trudovi blokirali u tom okruzenju!

----------


## yasmin

nas nisu niti jednom tražili potvrdu s tečaja
meni su te posjete isto koma
imala sma sreću što su samnom u sobi bile cure kojima su došli samo najbliži, nikada više od dvoje, bili su tihi i brzi

i da velika je razlika kad je gužva i kad je nema, lu sam rodila, boxovi prazni, svjetla ugašane ili prigušena, 2 sata smo svi troje bili zajedno u boxu, inače se u boxu zadržiš jako kratko, muža potjeraju nakon pola sata a i bebicu odnesu a ti na hodniku čekaš transport na odjel

to, mali prijem u rađaoni, wc u predrađaoni su mi najgori dio boravka gore

----------


## yasmin

sa lu sam i izbjegla predrađaonu jer sam stigla u zadnji čas pa to preporučam i drugima, vodenjak mi prsnuo na prijemu, bila sam 8 cm otvorena , nije bilo vremena za klistir (a ni potrebe)
iako me sad s 3. uhvatila trta da ne rodim na putu pa sam se ipak požurila i provela sat vremena u predrađaoni, niti jedan krevet nije bio slobodan

----------


## ani4

> hm, a ako ne stigneš u box zbog gužve, što je sa mužem, da li mu daju da bude s tobom i kad si u predarađaoni?


Ma kakvi, mm nisu pustili.. Mada je bilo paravana i jednostavno su me mogli odvojiti od drugih. 
To me i najvise ljuti, jer je on cekao da ga puste unutra. Kao da bi on gledao u druge zene. A isto tako je njih 5 gledalo mene pligolu na krevetu...
A u boxevima dvije zene radaju, a u trecem se jedna jos satima prenemagala bez trudova ( ali sa poznatim doktorima), sa muzem, mamom i tatom.

----------


## katarinam

imam nekoliko pitanja što se tiče poroda i vrijemena babinjača
naime prijateljica planira rodit na sv. duhu pa me zanima što sve treba ponjeti u rodilište za bebu i sebe? 
dal je obavezno nošenje njihovih spavačica il se mogu koristiti i vlastite? 
i sve ostale informacije vezane uz sve to.... hvala

----------


## yasmin

> imam nekoliko pitanja što se tiče poroda i vrijemena babinjača
> naime prijateljica planira rodit na sv. duhu pa me zanima što sve treba ponjeti u rodilište za bebu i sebe? 
> dal je obavezno nošenje njihovih spavačica il se mogu koristiti i vlastite? 
> i sve ostale informacije vezane uz sve to.... hvala


može imati svoje ali prvi i drugi dan bbarem u mom slučaju sam zakrvavila spavaćicu čim bi ustala tak da ako ne ponese bar 5 nema smisla
ja sam prva dva dana nosila njihove, a onda svoje, spavaćice ili piđamu
dakle, ručnici, jednokratne gaćice, vatene uloške (ja sma imala i obične jer nisma rezana i svoje obične gaćice jer mi je tak sve bolje stajalo na mjestu, naravno ne odmah 1. dan)
pribor za svakodnevnu higijenu, za bebu pelene , maramice, kremu
bočica vode, neki suhi keksi da imaš za prigrist do 1. obroka ili dok ti tvoji nešto ne donesu, krema za baradavice (možda nekome ne treba ali imam hipersenz. bradavice, mene je to spasilo)
možda bivacyn sprej za ranu od epi ako je bude
ne znam što još, uglavnom, sve što pofali netko će joj donjeti naknadno
lijekove protiv bolova čepiće za stolicu ako ti bude potrebno dobiješ u rodilištu
1. put sam još svašta spremila pa mi je samo bilo viška i smetalo da nađem ono što mi treba
kućni ogrtač nisma ovaj put nosila jer je prevruće, posjete su u sobi i u biti iz sobe izlaziš samo tri koraka do wc-a
e da...papuče i japanke za tuširanje 
u wc ima je uvijek bilo toaletnog papira i papira za ruke pa za tim nema potrebe

u ormarima u hodniku ima dovoljno spavaćica a i posteljine
posteljinu su mijenjali samo ako ju zakrvaviš
ja sam znala sama uzeti novu posteljinu i promijenit si ju

----------


## emira

> a u trecem se jedna jos satima prenemagala bez trudova ( ali sa poznatim doktorima), sa muzem, *mamom i tatom*


zezas...
ajd jos mama, ali i tata (rodiljin) na porodu mi je malo too too much...

----------


## yocurly

> imam nekoliko pitanja što se tiče poroda i vrijemena babinjača
> naime prijateljica planira rodit na sv. duhu pa me zanima što sve treba ponjeti u rodilište za bebu i sebe? 
> dal je obavezno nošenje njihovih spavačica il se mogu koristiti i vlastite? 
> i sve ostale informacije vezane uz sve to.... hvala


yasmin je manje više sve napisala, ali zgodno je ponijeti rolu wc papira i barem jednu spavaćicu jer ako te zapadne nedjelja onda zna ponestati svega
posteljinu ti ne mijenjaju, jedino ako ih tražiš
zapravo sve moraš tražiti
bebu ti jednom premotaju i pokažu i dalje sama premataš, i to samo ako si prvorotka. Mi smo sve tri rodile drugo odnosno treće dijete pa je sestra samo moju malu premotala i pitala dal treba i druge. Cure su rekle da ne treba

spavaćicu možeš i svoju i njihovu imati. Ja sam samo njihove nosila, cimerice su nosile svoje. u nedjelju naravno nije bilo više za promijeniti ni spavaćica ni plahti. Tak da mi je spavaćica bila puna fleka od mlijeka, a plahte smo morale presavijati i skrivati fleke od krvi (taman potrefilo curu koja je tek rodila i full krvarila  :Sad: (  )

nama svima je zatrebao i grudnjak i jastučići za dojenje
možda će ti zatrebati i nešto za hemoroide, jer tamo možeš dobiti samo tablete protiv bolova
ogrtač ti u pravilu ne treba, osim možda ako beba dobije žuticu pa imaš vremena za šetnju do npr. kioska, al to ti mogu i naknadno donijeti ako zatreba

ovo je iskustvo od prije mjesec dana, dakle relativno friško

----------


## acqua

Cure, samo da vam javim da sam se vratila sa sv duha prije 10ak dana i nije bilo gužve. onaj dan kad sam rodila rodilo je samo još par žena. slučajnost ili ne... u svakom slučaju, meni je porod bio super a 3 dana babinjača sam nekako preživjela...

----------


## Amandica

Hej cure, imam par pitanja vezano za Sv.Duh. Naime, prvi put sam rodila u Merkuru, a sada namjeravam na Sv. Duh, prvenstveno zbog toga što mi Merkur nije ostao baš u divnom sjećanju, a i čula sam da na Sv.Duhu ima super savjetnica za dojenje i da posjeta smije u sobu. Istina? Zanima me još dali treba neki tečaj završiti njihov ili vrijedi onaj iz doma zdravlja? S obzirom da po m jestu stanovanja ne pripadam Sv.Duhu, dali postoji mogućnost da me odbiju?

----------


## ValaMala

> Hej cure, imam par pitanja vezano za Sv.Duh. Naime, prvi put sam rodila u Merkuru, a sada namjeravam na Sv. Duh, prvenstveno zbog toga što mi Merkur nije ostao baš u divnom sjećanju, a i čula sam da na Sv.Duhu ima super savjetnica za dojenje i da posjeta smije u sobu. Istina? Zanima me još dali treba neki tečaj završiti njihov ili vrijedi onaj iz doma zdravlja? S obzirom da po m jestu stanovanja ne pripadam Sv.Duhu, dali postoji mogućnost da me odbiju?


Od prije mjesec i pol:  :Smile: 

Velik naglasak na dojenje, svako jutro u sobu dolazi jedna sestra koja je glavna savjetnica za to i sa svakom ženom razgovara, pomaže itd., no također su ti cijelo vrijeme sestre na raspolaganju za to. 

Posjete su od 16 - 17h i smiju u sobu. Odjel je zatvoren do tada, a u 17h sestre tjeraju posjete van. 

Ne postoji mogućnost da te odbiju, jer imaš pravo na izbor bolnice, no mogu ti reći da odeš u svoju primarnu bolnicu ukoliko dođeš kada je ogromna gužva.

----------


## Amandica

> Od prije mjesec i pol: 
> 
> Velik naglasak na dojenje, svako jutro u sobu dolazi jedna sestra koja je glavna savjetnica za to i sa svakom ženom razgovara, pomaže itd., no također su ti cijelo vrijeme sestre na raspolaganju za to. 
> 
> Posjete su od 16 - 17h i smiju u sobu. Odjel je zatvoren do tada, a u 17h sestre tjeraju posjete van. 
> 
> Ne postoji mogućnost da te odbiju, jer imaš pravo na izbor bolnice, no mogu ti reći da odeš u svoju primarnu bolnicu ukoliko dođeš kada je ogromna gužva.



Hvala na friškim informacijama  :Smile:  
A što je sa tečajem? Neće me pitati od kud sam i reći mi da ne pripadam tamo po mjestu stanovanja? Koliko traje tečaj i dali očevi idu?

----------


## koksy

Moj savjet ti je da odes na par zadnjih pregleda na SD, onda te nece sigurno odbit, ni ja ne spadam tamo po mjestu stanovanja a rodila sam tamo oba sina. I vrijedio mi je tecaj iz doma zdravlja.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, vrijedi tečaj iz doma zdravlja. Neće te ništa pitati, ali slažem se, odi na nekoliko pregleda u trudničku ambulantu tamo.

----------


## Amandica

Cure, sad sam u 27 tjednu. Mislite da idem u trudničku amb. ono pred kraj? OD 36 tjedna? Ili? Prvu sam rodila u Merkuru i ne bih tamo opet, sad sam baš zapela za Sv. Duh :D

----------


## ValaMala

Moj savjet, kreni u trudničku i nešto ranije

----------


## YoungMummy

I ja planiram uskoro na Sv Duhu roditi, pa imam par pitanja (ispricavam se ako pise negdje prije u tekstu, gledala sam zadnjih par strana i nisam nasla):
1. Kako funkcionira rooming-in, dal su bebe i cijelu noc u sobama ili ih odnesu ono izmedju ponoci i 5 ujutro kako je prije bilo?
2. Postoji li mogucnost za platiti apartman (odnosno jednokrevetnu sobu)apartman?
3. Sto se moze jesti na porodu? (meni je prvi trajao cijeeeeli dan, a bila glaaaadna, tad sam samo cuclala one bombone od fruktoze, nisu drugo dali, pa me zanima jel su sad olabavili s tim pravilima i sto bih si mogla uzeti)
Puno hvala!!!

----------


## buba klara

> I ja planiram uskoro na Sv Duhu roditi, pa imam par pitanja (ispricavam se ako pise negdje prije u tekstu, gledala sam zadnjih par strana i nisam nasla):
> 1. Kako funkcionira rooming-in, dal su bebe i cijelu noc u sobama ili ih odnesu ono izmedju ponoci i 5 ujutro kako je prije bilo?
> 2. Postoji li mogucnost za platiti apartman (odnosno jednokrevetnu sobu)apartman?
> 3. Sto se moze jesti na porodu? (meni je prvi trajao cijeeeeli dan, a bila glaaaadna, tad sam samo cuclala one bombone od fruktoze, nisu drugo dali, pa me zanima jel su sad olabavili s tim pravilima i sto bih si mogla uzeti)
> Puno hvala!!!


1. bebe su cijelu noc s mamama (i od ponoc do 5 ujutro)
2. nisam sigurna, al mislim da na Sv. duhu nema apartmana (barem ja nisam skuzila, dok sam dvoje djece gore rađala)
3. meni su ručak donijeli u predrađaonicu(kojeg naravno nisam mogla pojesti  :Smile: , bila sam tamo od jutra al bez trudova, i rodila sam tek navecer, zapravo nisu bili sigurni idem li doma ili cu ostati. Kad je zadnji ctg pokazao da ipak ostajem (kasno popodne), pred porod su mi dopustili samo vodu (rodila sam navecer).

----------


## leonisa

please, nemam vremena sve iscitavati, ponovo, a nisam bas, do sada, obracala paznju na CR tako da nemam pojma kako izgleda sam carski i dani nakon njega.

da bude lakse, imam pitanja:
1. carski pod spinalnom- rezanje pupkovine- da li je moguce cekati da prestane pulsirati?
2. kontakt koza na kozu, mazenje s majkom- da li je moguce?
3. kontakt koza na kozu, mazenje s ocem- da li je moguce?
4. kada dobivam dijete na prvi podoj?
5. nakon sale, kamo se ide? postooperativna? intenzivna? koliko sam tamo?
6. kada dobijam dijete na nerazdvajanje?
7. kada je prvo ustajanje?
8. kada otac prvi put vidi bebu?
9. kada drugi prvi put vide bebu (npr. moja starija kcer?)
10. da li su mi za vrijeme operacije ruke vezane za stol?
11. kada se ide doma?
12. da li i kome treba naglasiti da zelim iskljucivo dojiti, bez glukoze i nadohrane, koju sam neki dan cula u hodniku da daju bebama dok mama ne dobije kolostrum?
13. kad se prestaje piti i jesti i kada se opet pocinje piti i jesti?
14. dojenje i spinalna i zabrana micanja prvih 24h, kako funkcionira?
15. tips&trics koje mislite da su dobrodosle.

bila bi zahvalna na brzim odgovorima jer imam jako malo vremena  :Sad:  hvala!

----------


## sillyme

> please, nemam vremena sve iscitavati, ponovo, a nisam bas, do sada, obracala paznju na cr tako da nemam pojma kako izgleda sam carski i dani nakon njega.
> 
> Da bude lakse, imam pitanja:
> 1. Carski pod spinalnom- rezanje pupkovine- da li je moguce cekati da prestane pulsirati?
> >ne znam, nisam pitala 
> 2. Kontakt koza na kozu, mazenje s majkom- da li je moguce?
> >ne znam je li moguce, meni su samo dali da tokom cr dam pusu, nisam trazila vise
> 3. Kontakt koza na kozu, mazenje s ocem- da li je moguce?
> >ne znam, pokazali su ga tati i starijoj odmah nakon cr (par minuta kasnije) ali bez diranja
> ...


sretno!!!

----------


## sillyme

PS - info od prije 6 mjeseci...

----------


## leonisa

sillyme, spas si  :Kiss:  hvala ti!

----------


## sillyme

Vidim da nisam odgovorila za pijenje... prije CR tu vecer do ponoci, nakon CR odmah 2-3 sata nakon sto te dovezu na babinjace. Kako se ima kateter, a mislim da je dobra hidratizacija vazna za oporavak, ja sam pila puno vode tih prvih 24h (jer nisam morala na wc, hi-hi). Daju i dosta infuzije. Pripremi si bocu sa sportskim cepom, kad popijes mozes zamoliti sestru da nadopuni (ili neku cimericu koja je vec pokretna)

----------


## leonisa

evo najnovije sa SD

predradjaona- zabrana kretanja van sobe. znaci, kad nisi na ctgu, onda se kreces samo u sobi sa 6 kreveta.
loptu vidis al ti je to. stoji u garderobi.
zabrana unosenja stvari. za neke. ja sam dosla s odjela sa svim stvarima. ukljucujuci hranu i pice  :Smile: 
neke cure su se pitale kako to jer su njima zabranili da ista nose.
komprese nemaju, tako da sam do poroda potrosila paket ulozaka (curila mi je pl.voda)

radjaona- imaju boxove sa stolicama i fakat si u skoro sjedecem polozaju. iako mi je to sve u magli jer sam zaista dosla u njega na sam izgon. no isto tako imaju i boxove u kojima si sama u prostoriji, ali tamo su obicni kreveti.
nakon poroda, beba je bila 2h na meni. onda su nas razdvojili- ona je isla na pedijatriju, ja na babinjace. ili sam bar trebala. nije bilo mjesta pa sam provela kojih sat i pol u predradjaoni cekajuci mjesto. 

babinjace- kad sam dosla na odjel, relativno brzo sam dobila bebu. odmah su me pitali zelim li ju cijepiti, ako da, za sta, ako ne, sta ne, i da potpisem formular. nisu radili nikakav problem oko toga.
osim 2h ujutro, beba je bila cijelo vrijeme samnom.
posjete ulaze u sobu, tako da je starija kci vec taj dan drzala seku u narucju.
doma se ide (ako je sve ok) drugi dan (porod je nulti) iliti laicki, treci dan. iznimno zene koje su rodile u jutarnjim satima mogu pustiti dan ranije, racunajuci nulti dan kao prvi.
tako smo preksutra vec bili doma.

sto se tice kakanja  :Smile:  pitali su jesmo li. ja sam trazila granule, dobila, popila i nista. htjela sam im slagati jer su rekli da bez stolice nema izlaza, ali me na dan otpusta nitko nije nista pitao.

otpusta se izmedju 11 i 12h.


posto sam imala razgovor s anesteziologom zbog carskog, pitala sam da li se mogu maziti s bebom. receno mi je da ju mogu poljubiti, ali nema mazenja, dojenja...a na pitanje da li to moze tata, odgovoreno mi je da oni na zalost to nemaju i da za tako nesto, ako zelim, treba ici u vinogradsku.
mozda nekom taj podatak pomogne.

inace, sve pohvale osoblju. zaista su svi od reda bili ljubazni i pristupacni, s osmijehom na licu.

----------


## Leina1

Bok cure, ja isto planiram na SD pa imam jedno pitanje (isprike ako negdje već piše ali nisam vidjela): da li moram za bebicu ponjeti robicu (tipa bodiće i benkice) za roomin in? Nama su na tečaju za trudnice rekli da ponesemo samo kremu i vlažne maramice za previjanje ali ništa drugo pa sad ne znam...

Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## leonisa

ne.
bodice i pelene imas tamo. iako, nama su te pelene bile prevelike pa su me spasile newborn koje sam ponjela sa sobom.
isto tako preferiram, kao i oni na SD izbjegavat vlazne maramice, pa sam ponjela vatice i posudu za vodu.
ni krema nije nuzna, oni ju ne stavljaju.

----------


## Leina1

> ne.
> bodice i pelene imas tamo. iako, nama su te pelene bile prevelike pa su me spasile newborn koje sam ponjela sa sobom.
> isto tako preferiram, kao i oni na SD izbjegavat vlazne maramice, pa sam ponjela vatice i posudu za vodu.
> ni krema nije nuzna, oni ju ne stavljaju.


Thanks  :Smile: 

Ma i ja preferiram vatice ali torba mi je već ogromna pa sam si mislila di da još uguram i lavorček?? Budem još o tom razmislila...

----------


## leonisa

ma ne lavorcek. ja sam uzela malu plasticnu posudu od dohrane  :Grin: 
mozes i obicnu plasticnu casu. a i kolicina vatice koju ces upotrijebiti je fakat mala. a i sve to ti mogu donjeti tvoji. 
isto tako mozes pustiti da ti sestre premotavaju bebe.

----------


## sasa

pitanje- mora li beba biti u krevetiću kraj rodiljinog kreveta? ili ju možemo držati kraj sebe u krevetu? kad sam bila prije 5 godina v. je bio stalno u krevetu kraj mene, no tada su bebe odnosili po noći...

----------


## ardnas

može beba biti kraj tebe, ali ako zaspeš i uđe sestra dobit ćeš jezikove juhe , kao ja...
znači gledaj da ne spavaš sa bebom

----------


## apricot

> pitanje- mora li beba biti u krevetiću kraj rodiljinog kreveta? ili ju možemo držati kraj sebe u krevetu? kad sam bila prije 5 godina v. je bio stalno u krevetu kraj mene, no tada su bebe odnosili po noći...


ja sam bila prije 4 godine i dijete je bilo u onoj plastici samo dvadesetak sekundi, koliko mi je trebalo da ga slikam u tome
sve ostalo vrijeme je bio sa mnom u krevetu i nikada nijedna sestra nije ni a rekla

nije im bilo pravo što mi je taj "krevetić" služio kao odlagalište stvari, ali nisu nešo posebnp prigovarale

----------


## sasa

jesi spavala po noći? ne mogu se sjetiti koliko sus uski-široki ti kreveti i postoji li mogućnost  da mi mala padne? i s kojim argumentom sestre prigovaraju?

----------


## ardnas

prigovaraju da beba ne bi pala sa kreveta, ili da je se prignječi, ma znam da mi sve pazimo ali na mene se izderala i još je rekla kako mogu ugasiti svitlo i biti u mraku.

----------


## leonisa

> pitanje- mora li beba biti u krevetiću kraj rodiljinog kreveta? ili ju možemo držati kraj sebe u krevetu? kad sam bila prije 5 godina v. je bio stalno u krevetu kraj mene, no tada su bebe odnosili po noći...


moja je cijelo vrijeme spavala samnom na krevetu. nitko nije ni a rekao.
tako je od pocetka. kasnije su i cimerice uvele tu praksu.

----------


## ani4

Nama preko dana nisu nista govorile, ali preko noci su i par puta znale doci i ili reci da stavimo bebu u krevetic ili je same tamo smjestiti. A meni je i tako bilo bolje, sa bebom u krevetu se ne mozes niti okrenuti. 
Po noci nije nikada bio mrak, na prematalici je bila mala lampica koja je gorila cijelu noc.

----------


## leonisa

nemaju svi onu plastiku od kreveta, npr. od nas 3 samo je jedna imala. drugi imaju obicni krevetac koji ima ravnu podlogu. moja je bljuckala plodnu vodu i nije bilo sanse da bi ju preko noci stavila u krevetic (skoro sam napisala kavezic  :Grin:  ima metalne sipkice :D)
kazem, uredno su dolazili i nitko nije nista rekao.

----------


## klaudija

*Leonisa*, zahvaljujući tvom gornjem dužem postu odlučila sam da ipak idem na SD roditi. Ako mi bude kao i tebi bit ću najsretnija na svijetu.

jesi li imala pratnju? Pročitala sam priču, ali sam zaboravila..
Mora li pratnja imati završen tečaj? 

I stvarno se može odbiti cijepljenje?? već dugo razmišljam da bih to htjela odgoditi..

----------


## leonisa

ja se nadam da ce ti biti i bolje  :Smile: 

pratnja moze kad se udje u box. kad se ulazi u box ovisi, cini mi se, najvise o guzvi.
tecaj traze, ali muza nisu trazili. bit ce jer smo box dobili 5 do 12, na sam izgon.

za cijepljenje sam pitala vec u boxu, kada se cijepi i da li mogu birati sta zelim, sta ne. primalja mi je rekla da misli da je drugi dan, ali da ce zapisati i da cu sve onda reci kada dodje pedijatar/sestra za bebe na babinjacama.
kad sam dosla na odjel, dosli su mi referirati sve o bebi, dati mi je, pokazat dojenje i ispuniti neke formulare. cim su dosli vec su znali da imam zelje sto se cjepiva tice, imali su info iz radjaone, pitali su me jesam svjesna svih rizika i da ispunim formular u kojem pise sta se cijepi, sta ne i na kraju moj potpis.
na otpusnom pise sta je cjepljena, sta nije i opaska na zahtjev majke.
nikakvih problema nije bilo.

meni je protiv hepatitisa cjepivo 24h nakon sto je rodjena totalno nebulozno. s obzirom da ce se starija cijepiti tek s 12g u skoli ne vidim zasto bi se mladja cijepila cim ugleda svjetlo dana samo jer je rodjena 2012. a ne 2006. ko starija.

savjet za rodiliste: ici sto kasnije. fakat doci na ono 5min do 3 min trudova.
mislim, meni je sam doktor dok smo jos pricali o VBAC rekao da ne dolazim prije 7-5min.

----------


## leonisa

da, ovo pitanje jesam svjesna rizika i cijeli razgovor bio je pro forme, samo su cekali da potpisem formular. nije tu bilo neke debate  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Ja sam glumila da dojim svaki put kad bi usred noci dosle u sobu jer su mi jednom prigovorile da beba ne smije spavat samnom, uzalud sam im govorila da imam 4 godine co-sleepinga iza sebe. Pa sam se pravila luda, sta drugo.

----------


## ani4

To valjda ovisi od sestre do sestre...

Ja sam prezadovoljna sa svime na SD, od rodilista do babinjaca. Nemam zamjerku na bas niti jednu stvar ( osim malo oskudne hrane, ali to je vec poznato). Ne znam jesam li naletila na dobru smjenu, ima li veze sto mi je porod bio expresni i nisam imala problema sa dojenjem, ali sve mi je ostalo u odlicnom sjecanju.

----------


## YoungMummy

Ima li na Sv Duhu klima u sobama na babinjacama?? Jel dosao ko sad frisko iz bolnice, kakve temperature tamo vladaju? Obzirom na ove nesnosne vrucine sve me strah kako to s 3 mame + 3 bebe u sobi izgleda bez klime...?? Posebno sam se prenerazila kad mi je danas prijateljica koja je rodila na Merkuru javila da ce ih zadrzati 2 dana duze u bolnici jer joj je maleni od vrucine dehidrirao i sad je na infuziji. OK, ovo je vec tema Merkur a ne SD, ali sve se nadam da su uveli neke klime gore jer ovaj moj vec lagano kuca na vrata...

----------


## Nivi

> Ima li na Sv Duhu klima u sobama na babinjacama?? Jel dosao ko sad frisko iz bolnice, kakve temperature tamo vladaju? Obzirom na ove nesnosne vrucine sve me strah kako to s 3 mame + 3 bebe u sobi izgleda bez klime...?? Posebno sam se prenerazila kad mi je danas prijateljica koja je rodila na Merkuru javila da ce ih zadrzati 2 dana duze u bolnici jer joj je maleni od vrucine dehidrirao i sad je na infuziji. OK, ovo je vec tema Merkur a ne SD, ali sve se nadam da su uveli neke klime gore jer ovaj moj vec lagano kuca na vrata...


U sobama na babinjacama trenutno je koja koma vruće, klime ne rade. Cak je gore nego na odjelu patologije trudnoce gdje isto s vremena na vrijeme smjeste rodilje kad je gužva, a trenutno jest.

----------


## ardnas

imaju klime, ali ne sve sobe, i nije ih baš dobro paliti jer baš pušu direkt na bebu i mamu koje su do prozora. Mi prošle godine nismo palili a isto smo se kuhali

----------


## Nivi

> imaju klime, ali ne sve sobe, i nije ih baš dobro paliti jer baš pušu direkt na bebu i mamu koje su do prozora. Mi prošle godine nismo palili a isto smo se kuhali



Sad da ih i hoćeš upaliti ne možeš jer su sestre uzele daljinske od klimi, tako da...

----------


## ardnas

ma i bolje, nisu te klime čistili tko zna od kada, još da se neka bakterija nakalemi malima tamo

----------


## YoungMummy

> evo najnovije sa SD
> 
> predradjaona- zabrana kretanja van sobe. znaci, kad nisi na ctgu, onda se kreces samo u sobi sa 6 kreveta.
> loptu vidis al ti je to. stoji u garderobi.
> zabrana unosenja stvari. za neke. ja sam dosla s odjela sa svim stvarima. ukljucujuci hranu i pice 
> neke cure su se pitale kako to jer su njima zabranili da ista nose.
> komprese nemaju, tako da sam do poroda potrosila paket ulozaka (curila mi je pl.voda)


Evo mene sa Sv Duha sa friskim iskustvima. Za razliku od Leonise, mene su iz predradjaone pustali cijelo vrijeme da secem okolo do cekaonice di mi je bio suprug, u biti prvi dio sam provela vecinom s njim tamo. I mogla sam imati sa sobom sto god sam htjela, sve stvari (ukljucujuci hranu) su mi bile u torbi sa mnom. S tim da sam u preradjaoni dobila i rucak i veceru, i to ravno po ure prije nego su me prikopcali na drip. (meni je puknuo vodenjak, a sporo su mi dolazili moji trudovi, tj. imala sam ih ali su bili jako blagi i neefikasni).
I imali su hrpu kompresa koje sam bjesomucno trosila i mijenjala. 
(neobicno da je u tako kratkom vremenu tako razlicito iskustvo, valjda ovisi na koju se smjenu potrefis?)

I sto jos:
Kad je doslo vrijeme da me prebace u box, rekli su da nije nuzan klistir, ali ja sam ga ipak htjela valjda zato jer sam tamo i rucala i vecerala pa sam se osjecala vrlo hmmmm puno  :Smile: .
Na porodu su svi bili super, objasnjavali sve postupke, odgovarali na sva pitanja, jako ljubazni i dobre volje. Beba je bila vise od sat vremena s nama, odmah je dojio u radjaoni, ma bas je bilo prekrasno. Nakon sat vremena su me premjestili na babinjace, i u roku od pola sata stigla je i beba. Tamo su isto vecinom svi bili super, bilo je par iznimki (sestre kojima nije bas njihov dan, ili kojima mozda nijedan dan nije njihov - ali nije ni bitno, nisam ih ni dozivljavala).  

Uglavnom, sve zbog cega sam se brinula je na kraju ispalo super. Bile smo 3 u sobi, i naravno 3 bebe, stalno je neko bio budan, ali obzirom da je moj bebac spavao po cijele noci i ja sam s njim tako da sam se i naspavala, hehe. Bilo je vruce, ali podnosljivo.

Nisu nas trazili nikakvu potvrdu s tecaja za prisustvo tate na porodu. I prije nego su me pustili nisu me pitali jesam li imala stolicu, nisu uopce spominjali to pitanje. (niti mojim cimericama).

Ja sam sve u svemu jako zadovoljna  :Smile: 

E da, jos jedna stvar, vidim da se gore pisalo o tome, na prijemu su mi rekli da vise ne vrijedi ono da kao nacelno trebas ici u bolnicu u kojoj pripadas, nego da po novome svaka rodilja moze odluciti u koju ide bolnicu.

----------


## Tashunica

youngice pa čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## YoungMummy

> youngice pa čestitam


Pa hvala Tash!!! Tebe nisam duuuugo cula... posaljem jednu PP  :Smile:

----------

